# ICURBYOUs WhiteWidow CFL dresser growbox



## icurbyou (Sep 29, 2008)

*Days since germ: 1 day
Days since ground-break: 0 days
Number of plants: 2 seedlings
Lights: (3)26w CFL
Temps: 74.4ºF
*

Hello ladies and gentlemen. I would like to share my journal with you. This will be my first "serious" grow.. I will be using CFL lighting. I will be updating this journal with information and pictures as they come. Thanks for stopping by.

_I know some of you will suggest HPS/HID and I understand the pros and cons of all of them. I am going to stick with the CFLs for now._

Let me catch you up to speed on the process thus far.

*Sept 10* - Began germing 3 seeds at 7:00pm.
*Sept 11* - Checked germing seeds 8am. They are still damp. Lightly dampened at 10pm
*Sept 12* - Checked germing seeds at 9am. Slightly dampened.
*Sept 13* - Checked multiple times (3) and still no tap root.
*Sept 14* - Still haven't cracked. Keeping towel moist. Later PM put in a dark tupperware with damp cloth, lid on top of DVR.
*Sept 15* - Checked this morning. No taproot... Was warm and very humid/moisture in the container.


*Sept 17* - Gave up on seeds after learning they are not mature enough to grow. Ordered 10 White Widow seeds from Nirvana.
*Sept 18* - Payment confirmed
*Sept 19* - Packaging up order + Sent to depot
*Sept 20* - Sent from Holland to the U.S.
*Sept 27* - Arrived at my door step.

*Sept 27* - Began germination on 2 seeds around 12 noon.
*Sept 28* - Seeds germinated in less than 24 hours. Put into soil and stuck under lights 10 A.M.
*Sept 29* - Under (3)26 watt Daylight CFLs.
9AM: Seedlings are yet to break soil 23 hours in.
12PM (Noon): Still no signs of ground break. Temps: 77.4ºF

Seeds germing in solid tupperware, damp paper towels and heat from the DVR.






Right after the seeds were placed in the dirt. And yes the cups have drain holes.


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 29, 2008)

yo man, i really enjoy how organized you are haha its an actual journal! white widow is a gooood choice, ive never had it but i think i might grow it after northern lights, that or ak-47. anyways, good luck. oh, and why are you only germing 2 of the 10 seeds?


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 29, 2008)

Scroogeness said:


> yo man, i really enjoy how organized you are haha its an actual journal! white widow is a gooood choice, ive never had it but i think i might grow it after northern lights, that or ak-47. anyways, good luck. oh, and *why are you only germing 2 of the 10 seeds?*


Yeah.. When I go to work I just sit and think about my grow, or the seeds, or the box or whatever I need to work on so I decided to keep a journal. Especially because I am super forgetful and always want to know shit like *When did I plant these?*, *How long did germing take?*, *What were the temps yesterday?*.
Also I hate reading journals that are all over the place because halfway through I cannot remember their setup.. So I figured I will just head all of my entries with the general info, and list dates anything inbetween. Thanks for the appreciation!

I've never had WhiteWidow either and I am a total light-weight smoker so I could potentially be the first death from marijuana. LOL

*I am only germing 2 seeds out of 10 because I dont have the room for a larger crop. I would rather end up with 2 females I can grow, or 2 males (KNOCK ON WOOD!!!) that I can collect pollen from than 8 females that i'd have to kill 6 of! Plus now I will have seeds for future grows.*
It's only for personal use, not resale.. and weed lasts me a long time due to my consumption.


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 29, 2008)

ah gotcha i havent looked at your growbox yet but if i had i probably could have answered my question. yea, i use a word processor to better describe temps, and stuff like that. hah death from marijuana? that would be a first. anyways, good luck getting those females.


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 29, 2008)

Aside from the 3 immature seeds I attempted to plant... I have always had 100% germing... And 50% M/F ratio. So, I'm feeling lucky with it.


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 29, 2008)

what method of germing do you use?


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 29, 2008)

Scroogeness said:


> what method of germing do you use?


I have this oldschool tupperware container.. Its from the 70s.. But it isn't clear. It's solid. I cut a piece of paper towel and folded it to sit in the bottom of the tupperware, sprayed it with water, put the seeds in (via tweezers), put another piece of paper towel folded on top, and sprayed it with water. Then snapped the lid on, and put it on top of the DVR for warmth.

I will go back and put a pick of that on the first entry. Good thinkin!


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 29, 2008)

haha yea just wondering. did the same thing except with plates on my computer


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 30, 2008)

*Days since germ: 2 day
Days since ground-break: 1/2 a day
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (3)26w CFL
Temps: 78ºF
*

*Sept 29 -*
10PM: One plant sprouted, the other one still under dirt.
*Sept 30 -* 
7:45AM: Both plants had sprouted, opened their rounded leaves and began growing the small jagged leaves.

Now for the pictures since I know that's all most viewers care about. Haha.

Sept 29th, one plant broke ground 10PM:






Sorry, my iphone doesnt focus well on up-close subjects:






The one on the right is waiting to make her debut:






Sept 30th 7:45AM, she popped out!:






So horribly blurry! lol I will work on getting better shots:






And yes, in the background is my webcam. Im watching my beauties from work!






Webcam shot:


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 30, 2008)

There is a spider in my dirt cup.. I can see it. It doesnt appear to be interested in my plant at all. It just wants to lurk around the dirt. Live webcam of your plant is awesome.


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 30, 2008)

wow yours sprouted so fast! mine took twice as long to look like that


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 30, 2008)

Scroogeness said:


> wow yours sprouted so fast! mine took twice as long to look like that


Honestly, it's a little crazy. I started germing on Saturday, they cracked in less than a day. I was pretty proud of that.. and now this... 

They are going to be monsters!

I like to think it might be my sweet skills. lol


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 30, 2008)

Mini Update -

I took screenshots every few hours... As the dirt gets more dry, the image gets more light. Kinda sucks but I cant do anything from here.

You can see the growth though. Haha.


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 30, 2008)

so is that growth over a day or how long? mine are stretched a little compared to those.


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 30, 2008)

The screenshots were taken at 10AM, 12PM, and 2PM.. So a total of 4 hours growth.

Once they grow enough for me to back the lights off a bit then my animations will be much better. The light is too bright right now to work very well with the webcam.


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 30, 2008)

sweeeet. anyways thats pretty awesome for only 4 hours, so thinking bout using any nutes?


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 30, 2008)

Scroogeness said:


> sweeeet. anyways thats pretty awesome for only 4 hours, so thinking bout using any nutes?


Youre my #1 fan. lol

Yeah I am going to dabble in some FoxFarm nutes. BigBloom + Grow Big are what Im going to go with I think.

I think I read somewhere you were thinking about FoxFarm. I have no experience with nutes so I am not sure how well they work but I have heard rave reviews.

I wont start the nutes for 2 weeks, maybe more depending on the plant's development.. But I think so far they're growin' quickly!


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 30, 2008)

yup, i may even place the order tonight. fox farms just sounds cool too. i believe with one of those you can give to your plants right away.


----------



## helmoid (Sep 30, 2008)

wow, this is the first grow journal I actually enjoyed reading. I think the webcam idea is great. Also love the time-lapse. Good luck on this grow.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 1, 2008)

helmoid said:


> wow, this is the first grow journal I actually enjoyed reading. I think the webcam idea is great. Also love the time-lapse. Good luck on this grow.


Thank you!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 1, 2008)

*Days since germ: 3 day
Days since ground-break: 1.5
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (3)26w CFL
Temps: 85ºF*

Okay, so not huge news. They are growing. This morning I noticed the two jagged leafs are longer than the two rounded leafs. So that rocks.

Also, we have names for them now. The one that is usually on the left's name is CHARLOTTE (Named after Charlotte from Charlotte's Web) and the other one's name is "#3".
For those who may care which one is on the webcam, that is Charlotte. She was the first to come out of the soil.

My webcam is too washed out to really see a good image of the plants today. I think the light must've moved a little closer to the camera. HOWEVER, I screen shotted every few hours again.. Its not worth sharing, but I could tell between the 9:30am pic and 3pm pic that the plant had definitely grown.. Which I like to see! lol

I took a few pics with my phone as well as a digital camera. Here they are:

Charlotte and #3 side-by-side






Charlotte






#3






Charlotte with the digicam






Charlotte and #3 posing for the digital camera






#3's solo shot with the digicam


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 1, 2008)

looking better than mine again... but i ordered my nutes today, so you just wait in a couple of weeks...


----------



## NorCal510 (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## PocketsOnSwole (Oct 1, 2008)

I really enjoyed reading the way you wrote your journal, so count me in on watching this grow! Good luck.


----------



## daggo18 (Oct 2, 2008)

hey man sorry for budin in but how far from plants do you have your cfls. (i got 4 30watt cfls 2 6500k & 2 2700k
for the one plant by the way?


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 2, 2008)

NorCal510 said:


> Looks good!





> I really enjoyed reading the way you wrote your journal, so count me in on watching this grow! Good luck.


Thank you guys much! It makes it worth the time put into the journal when I hear that



> hey man sorry for budin in but how far from plants do you have your cfls. (i got 4 30watt cfls 2 6500k & 2 2700k
> for the one plant by the way?


Right now for the seedling stage I have the (3)26 watt bulbs and they are about 1.25 inches from the tops of the plants. Luckily with the fan I can have the lights close without burning them. Hell, I can literally touch my CFLs with my hand and I feel no warmth at all and they have been on for about 3 days now straight.

Once they are a little bigger I am going to add many more lights as they grow!


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 2, 2008)

ohhh you have been having the lights on 24/0? didnt know this, maybe thats why they are bigger than mine haha


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 2, 2008)

Scroogeness said:


> ohhh you have been having the lights on 24/0? didnt know this, maybe thats why they are bigger than mine haha


I am doing 24/0 right now just because I want them to get used to having lights pumped on them. Once I add more light I think I will cut it down to 18/6.. If they are responding well I will keep them at 18/6 and if they arent then I will keep them on 24/0.

Actually.. After writing that last paragraph I did some searching and I found this thread. I will be cutting to 18/6 tonight.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/5003-what-better-18-hours-24-a.html

Sounds beneficial to do 18/6 for the plant, for the heat and for the power bill.. (not that CFLs cost much, but still)


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 2, 2008)

*Days since germ: 4 day
Days since ground-break: 3 days
Number of plants: 2 seedlings
Lights: (3)26w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x3 = 4800)
Temps: 83ºF*

Hey guys! More pictures of your favorite little seedlings! These girls are certainly becoming PLANTS!

*October 1* - Before going to bed I took some pictures of them. Their jagged leafs had grown since I had gotten home from work. I basically just photographed them before I headed for bed. OH! One thing I noticed is Charlotte (left) has skinnier leafs than #3 (right).. Wonder what gives?

*October 2* - Guess what!!.. No really... Guess.. Okay, fine I'll tell you. They are starting on their 3rd and 4th jagged leafs!! That's right! I looked very close this morning and I could see, on both plants, 2 little nubs coming from the center. How awesome!

I was asked about position of my lights and the distance from the plants.. I took a few pictures to show that as well.

And now.. The ladies:

Last night before bed, Charlotte and the webcam






#3 hanging out






This is looking straight across. So, as you can see the lights are pretty close.






This morning.. See how #3 has fatter leafs than Charlotte?






Charlottes close up






#3's close up






Another shot of the distance of the lights from the point of view of the camera and thermometer:


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 3, 2008)

*
Days since ground-break: 4 days
Number of plants: 2 seedlings
Lights: (3)26w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x3 = 4800)
Temps: 78ºF*

*October 3 -*
Well, talk about some DRAMA today. Here goes it. Last night I decided to flip the plants into 18/6. I wanted the "lights out" to be during the times of 11am-5pm. I pulled everything out of my box that wasn't attached and got to work on making room for this.
It ended up taking 2 hours, I was hot, irritated and ready to punch the box into pieces (Street Fighter video game style - ya know, the levels where you kick the shit out of the cars).
With the help of my adoring girlfriend we got the thing working well. Let me tell you right now, having a small box makes it difficult to fit electrical strips and their fat cords. Those cords fuck everything up.

I finally got it all legit.. I set the fan to shut off 15 mins AFTER the lights, and start 15 mins before. I did this so they would still cool off the lights after they went out since the bulbs have some cool down time.
I also put the box in my closet. That's the true home for the growbox but it has been out in the hallway and my girlfriend was getting bothered.

Well, in the tornado of getting this all done before bed, my stupid ass switched the two times. Needless to say, I didn't notice this until I was at work watching my webcam (it was only looking at the thermometer)... The temps are going up.. 79.. 80... 81...82.. and I look at the mylar in the background which normally kinda blows around slightly and I notice it's COMPLETELY STILL... Son of a BITCH!
I jumped in my car and drove home like a bat out of hell, ran into the house, threw open the closet door, opened the box and began blowing around the plants to cool them down while I reached around in the dark closet to find the "ON" switch to the fans timer.
Yeah, I might have overreacted but I know if in the corner of the box is 83 degrees then my beautiful plants directly below the hot lights have to be sweating their prepubescent tits off.

I left the fan on while I removed the plants from directly below the now OFF bulbs and stuck them on the far wall of the grow box. I left the door open for a bit, took a piss, came back and closed it all down and left.

Tonight I am going to have to get those timers squared away. It's a good damn thing I have the webcam. Otherwise they wouldve been 1" from 3 hot ass CFLs in a confined space for 6 hours.

And yes, some of you who arent stoned right now might be wondering why the lights didnt shut off on their own after 15 mins? I have no idea.. I am going to have to dick with the timers and figure that out. One of them is an older timer, maybe it's broken. I took it from my moms house while I was there one day. She is fixin' to move and I knew she didn't need it anymore.

Anyways... I took 2 pics this morning. For some reason Charlotte (Who broke ground first) is now smaller than #3. She also has skinnier leafs. I'm interested in seeing if in the coming weeks they become more different. I dont expect every plant to look the same or anything.. Just seems interesting.

Pics:
*#3 is on the left today! I switched them.*


----------



## SouthCanada (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, great journal. Very neat. I like your box idea. I've never heard of anyone monitoring their temp via webcam, but when I first started my plants that's all I wanted to do was be able to see them from work.

They pretty much consumed my thinking. But I learned that they grow faster when you don't pay as much attention to them. A watched pot never boils. or so someone said.

Keep it up though. Gonna keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 3, 2008)

close one man, lucky for that cam though. id be paranoid if i used a timer haha but eventually im sure ill get one. plants dont look any shaken up by the heat at least.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 3, 2008)

SouthCanada said:


> Hey, great journal. Very neat. I like your box idea. I've never heard of anyone monitoring their temp via webcam, but when I first started my plants that's all I wanted to do was be able to see them from work.
> 
> They pretty much consumed my thinking. But I learned that they grow faster when you don't pay as much attention to them. A watched pot never boils. or so someone said.
> 
> Keep it up though. Gonna keep an eye on this one.


Yeah, I'm a little stalkerish over my plants. It's a good thing though, I guess I'd rather be over protective than have something happen. Not trying to have to start all over! lol.

Youre right, they do grow "more slowly" when you are staring at them all day! For some reason I am intrigued enough to watch them.

Thanks for stopping by! Im glad you'll be back! 



> close one man, lucky for that cam though. id be paranoid if i used a timer haha but eventually im sure ill get one. plants dont look any shaken up by the heat at least.


Yeah, i guess being a weirdo that stares at a thermometer all day paid off. lol.
Timers are really good... Ive read many of times that turning the lights on and off at the "EXACT" time everyday is best. Iunno, cause I dont do experiments with that. Too dangerous! lol


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 3, 2008)

yea i bet, so far ive been close, just off an hour one day. thats pretty convenient to check temps over the net though haha


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 4, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 5 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (3)26w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x3 = 4800)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 81ºF
Nutes: 0*

So, last night I made sure each timer was set properly.. Today I checked it and the god damned lights were still on and the fan was off. I am going to take that timer and throw it off a cliff. I need to go to Homedepot for some other shit so I will be getting a new timer.

The kids are looking good. Their 3rd and 4th jagged leafs are coming in quickly. I think they really enjoyed the 6 hours of darkness yesterday.

Judging by their growth I will probably start nutes in a week or so. I don't want to start when they are "too" young because I don't even want to flirt with the idea of having an issue.

Also, I am going to build another lighting apparatus.. I dont think I'm ready for it quite yet but I just want it built while I have free time in case I need to toss it in there. Maybe when in a week or so..

Welp, here's your eye-candy

Charlotte and her beautiful 3rd and 4th leaf growthage.






#3 and her magnificent 3rd and 4th leafs






Both the girls posing in front of the PIECE OF SHIT timer


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 4, 2008)

its crazy man, just looking at the leaves on your plant are already becoming different than mine! thats how early strain shows.. anyways im high, so forgive this ramble. afghan x cone of gold baby!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 4, 2008)

Scroogeness said:


> its crazy man, just looking at the leaves on your plant are already becoming different than mine! thats how early strain shows.. anyways im high, so forgive this ramble. afghan x cone of gold baby!


Id like to be stoned and look at your leafs compared to mine.. but you havent updated pics!!!!! lol


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 4, 2008)

im saving it man, see if anyone is impressed haha tomorrow!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 5, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 6 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (3)26w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x3 = 4800)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 78ºF
Nutes: 0*

I got a new timer last night! I set it up and stared at the setup for about 10 mins making complete sure that I had the times set properly.. I checked this morning at 11am and sure enough, the lights were off. Now I just need to check to see if the fan has turned off yet.

(Im going to check right now...) 

Nope still not off.. Maybe in a few minutes...

So, the ladies are really booming now. I think the 18/6 is better than the 24/0. Either that, or it's just in the stage of it's life where it's time to really grow quicker.

Either way, here are some pics!

#3 has her 3rd and 4th jagged leaves, as well as some little 5th and 6th






Charlotte is at the same stage, she is just a little shorter.






Both of them together posing with the new timer!






Clearer shot of #3






and Charlotte


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

you back


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 5, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> you back


lol.. yeah I am.. I snuck in through the vents!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

ha i walk in the front door

nice lil ones you got too


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 5, 2008)

plants are looking good man, nice n healthy.


----------



## Thivi11 (Oct 6, 2008)

This is an incredible journal, it's really instilling confidence in me about my grow too. Your box is just painted white right? Does that get the job done? I think I'm going t try and go the powerbar-plug-in-light-way like yours, and make a reflective hood. I love this set-up. Mine's going to be in a rubbermaid so it'll just be a bit smaller scale.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 6, 2008)

Thivi11 said:


> This is an incredible journal, it's really instilling confidence in me about my grow too. Your box is just painted white right? Does that get the job done? I think I'm going t try and go the powerbar-plug-in-light-way like yours, and make a reflective hood. I love this set-up. Mine's going to be in a rubbermaid so it'll just be a bit smaller scale.


Thanks for the compliment bro. To answer some of your questions:

Your box is just painted white right? - *I do have it painted white, but I also put some mylar on all of the walls/door too. I went to a local 'party' store. They had some rolls in a box and it was about 15cents per square foot. I got $5 worth and that was sufficient enough for my project.*

I think I'm going t try and go the powerbar-plug-in-light-way like yours, and make a reflective hood. - *I honestly love my power-strip light bar with my homemade reflector. It was cheap (in my opinon virtually free).. Altogether I paid, what, $10 for it?
I have a link to the "tutorial" on how I built mine if you havent seen it.*

Mine's going to be in a rubbermaid so it'll just be a bit smaller scale - *Ive seen some bomb plants coming from rubbermaids.*

You'll grow will do great. Just pay close attention to the information on this forum. Make sure you learn from everyone else's mistakes. So far during this grow I wouldnt do anything different than I already have. We're only a week in though! Im crossing my fingers! 
Write shit down if you need to. I have a text document that just has random info I have found. Even when I find 2 answers to the same question, I write them both and determine while growing which one I will go with. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 6, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 7 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (3)26w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x3 = 4800)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 78.1ºF
Nutes: 0*

Alright, well, my plants seem to love the 18/6. I'm no plantologist but I really do think they like it.
The difference in the 2 plants' growths are interesting.

#3: She is very bushy, but a little taller. However, her 5th and 6th jagged leaves arent growing in quite as fast as Charlottes... However, her 3rd and 4th leafs are large!

Charlotte: Her 2nd set (3rd and 4th) leafs arent as large as #3's, but it seems her 5th/6th are growing in better. She's trying to push more leafs out rather than growing out the one's she's got. ha








I would like to do a "over the weekend comparison"

I will show friday, and then today.


----------



## dirtbagg (Oct 6, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 6, 2008)

We started our grows about the same time, yours are looking good, I'll have to keep an eye on this journal.


----------



## khulozz (Oct 7, 2008)

This is awesome I'm growing white widow too, my first so far sucessful grow and my plant is like two days older than yours! I only got one plant going but it's a feminized seed so I'm not too worried. 

But yeah according to my seedling your plant looks to be growing pretty much the exact same rate mine is. I'd post pics but my cell phone camera broke and too lazy to dig out the camera.

I love the neat organization you're doing. I'm following this


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for stopping in guys.

With all of us growing at once, it appears that we are adding a lot more weight of pot to the planet earth. lol.. Hope we dont throw it off it's axis.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 7, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 8 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (3)26w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x3 = 4800)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 79ºF
Nutes: 0*

So, I ran into my first LESSON!

Make sure, when you fill your pots/cups you fill them high enough that the plant wont get caught up in the restraints of said pot/cup.

Charlotte has a wider diameter than the cup has. I even tried to put some sticks in there to prop up her leafs so they would grow to the outside of the cup but they are friggin stuck, they are shaped to the cup now. I want to transplant her into the 1gals I got, but I think it's a little early. Oh well, maybe her turning into a pretzel early will be okay since I will be LSTing her in the end anyways.

Otherwise, they are looking good. I love my fan because I got my plants closer than an inch from these lights.. Im talking like half inch at the _most_, and they arent being burned, or scorched, or discolored at all.

Here are the beauties on day 8:

POOR CHARLOTTE!!! 






Luckily #3 got tall enough before pushing out her leafs.






Group shot!:


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 7, 2008)

I just fimmed my plants at 12 days, let me know how the LST works.


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 7, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> With all of us growing at once, it appears that we are adding a lot more weight of pot to the planet earth. lol.. Hope we dont throw it off it's axis.


maybe the world won't be so horrible now! haha 

anyways those plants are taking off! i guess if you dont really need the cup you could get some scissors and make the cup shorter. just a thought.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 7, 2008)

Scroogeness said:


> i guess if you dont really need the cup you could get some scissors and make the cup shorter. just a thought.


LMFAO.. Dude.. that is HILARIOUS... I did not even remotely think of that idea at ALL... I feel like a complete MORON. I thought I had a 'think outside of the box' sort of mindframe.. but.. lol.. apparently I dont!

I will do that the MOMENT I get home! HAHA. thanks bro!!


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 7, 2008)

hahaha see i thought you like didnt want to hurt your cups or something haha right on man.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 8, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 9 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (3)26w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x3 = 4800)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 76.8ºF
Nutes: 0
*

Welp.. Here we are on a typical Wednesday afternoon. I dont have much to say.. uhmmm.. Well, actually, I planted these into that whole "3 month feeding" miracle grow shit.. I know everyone hates on it, and rightfully so, but I didnt go out and get new dirt by the time the seeds got here and my excitement of planting them got the best of me...
Right now #3 is having some leaf damage possibly due to one of the 'feed balls' breaking.. On one hand I want to flush water in the cup to clean her up, but on the other hand, adding more water could cause more of the 'feed balls' to leak.
I'll just ride it out and see how it goes.

It could be related to something totally different. Not much I can do for now.

My plan to counter this, is when they will be transplanted I will buy the proper dirt for their 1.5gal pots.

Pictures of the ladies:

Webcam shot of thermometer






The "habitat":






Charlotte free from the barriers!:






You can see the issue in this image of #3.. Look at the two leaves that point at 4 o'clock and 7 o'clock.. There are spots of kind of a "browny" color...


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 8, 2008)

wow man they look great! cant wait to see up dates! some very healthy plants you got there!


----------



## Anc777 (Oct 8, 2008)

sweet grow dude...is this nirvana WW or what?


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 8, 2008)

hey so is your webcam connected to a laptop or something? i still think its cool haha


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 9, 2008)

Anc777 said:


> sweet grow dude...is this nirvana WW or what?


Yeah, it's Nirvana's WW.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 9, 2008)

Scroogeness said:


> hey so is your webcam connected to a laptop or something? i still think its cool haha


Yeah, its on a laptop that is sitting on top of the grow box.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 9, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 10 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x5 = 8,000)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 82ºF
Nutes: 0*

Okay... So, what all has been going on. I decided to transplant the ladies into 1.5gal pots. The Miracle-Grow auto feed shit was (possibly) causing #3 some issues. I ran to the store and purchased FoxFarm Forest stuff (lol).. and got some BigBloom/GrowBig for them. I havent used the nutes yet, just preparing.

Doing the transplant procedure was scary. I felt like I was on the show HOUSE and was doing some freaky ass brain surgery. The roots were a plenty. The cups were filled with roots. I removed as much of the MiracleGrow dirt as I could, and especially searched for the little 'feed balls' to remove them.

Once I had them transplanted and stuck them in the growbox and holy shit, I knew it would be a tight fit but good lord, this is a real tight fit.

Trying to fit the lights, and the fan.. oh man, its going to be a bitch. I want my lights within an inch, so thats my real problem. I could have them about 4 inches away pretty easily, but I want them right up on those plants.

I want to bring in another fan but I dont know how to fit it. I need one of those portable fans that clips to things so I can clip it to the side of my pots.

Anyways, here are the ladies after the move:

Cramped box!






I guess #3 gets 3 lights and Charlotte gets 2






Charlotte getting some bling from both sides






This is how they were last night before I lowered Charlotte's lights to surround her


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice, I just transplanted as well and space was very limited. Are you thinking about adding a 3rd light to the others? Mine seem to like it very much.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 9, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Nice, I just transplanted as well and space was very limited. Are you thinking about adding a 3rd light to the others? Mine seem to like it very much.


Well, one has a 3rd light... And yeah, once I can figure out the space I will have way more than 5 total lights. I think I'm aiming for about 8 for veg... and then (10)42w + (1)85w for flower.


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 9, 2008)

hahaha house. great show. im transplanting into the same soil so i hope i dont have to deal with the scaryness. think you need a bigger growbox haha


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 9, 2008)

this is friggen sweet. i just started my own ww grow on the 6th and have 2 plants too. they both sprouted and have just shown the first set of jagged leafs. ill be keeping a tab on this for sure.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 9, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> this is friggen sweet. i just started my own ww grow on the 6th and have 2 plants too. they both sprouted and have just shown the first set of jagged leafs. ill be keeping a tab on this for sure.


Awesome bro! You should make a grow journal too!


----------



## billypotboy (Oct 10, 2008)

sorry to ask a silly question but which way round did you plant the seed i germinated the same way and put it in taproot facing up. do you think it matters??


----------



## billypotboy (Oct 10, 2008)

i put them in soil on day 2 after first sign of tap root. we are now on day 7 and i have a bare stem comin from soil,no leaves or sign of leaves help me please this is my first grow?


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 10, 2008)

billypotboy said:


> sorry to ask a silly question but which way round did you plant the seed i germinated the same way and put it in taproot facing up. do you think it matters??


Dude, regardless where I read, I get a different story... Some say up, some say down. If you figure, the thing comes out like a "J" shape.. So it would depend on how far germed it is when you plant it. If it JUST cracked it would face a different direction than if it cracked a few days beforehand.

Who knows.. I cant remember what I did. I just put it .5 inches under the surface with tweezers.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 10, 2008)

billypotboy said:


> i put them in soil on day 2 after first sign of tap root. we are now on day 7 and i have a bare stem comin from soil,no leaves or sign of leaves help me please this is my first grow?


Go to the NOOB section. I cannot help with that bro. Im sorry.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 10, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 11 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x5 = 8,000)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 82ºF
Nutes: 0*

Welp.. 2 days after tranplant. Actually, I guess a day and a half. They are showing no signs of weakening or despair so I am thinking they are okay.

As far as new growth... Dude, they have too many leafs for me to keep track of. I am not sure where time has gone, or what day they really blew up but boy they sure do grow up fast.

This morning I mounted my webcam on one of the support beams to the box. I have a badass view of my plant now. It's just too bad their lights out time is 11am-5pm.. Thats majority of the time im at work. So I stare at darkness.

#3 is still the type to lift her leafs high... and Charlotte is still the type to hang her leafs low. This has nothing to do with the amount of water, light, wind etc. I have switched sides with them and it means nothing. I am not sure why, but whatevr.. They are who they are!

I will start feeding of nutes this evening when I get home. I leave tomorrow around noon and wont be back until later on Sunday. I will keep the cam on and watch them while Im out of town to make sure they are okay!!

Probably wont have time to keep the journal updated on Saturday or sunday.. So look forward to a big update on Monday!!! YAY!

Welp, lights will be off any second... t-minus 5....4....3.....2....1... and..... and...... okay any second now... anndddd..... (waiting a few seconds patiently).... Hmm.. maybe not? coulda sworn it was 10:55 OH! THEYRE OUT! Sleepy time for my babes.

Now pics:

Charlotte getting her portrait this morning






#3 recovering very well after her MiracleGrow feedball episode






Webcam setup






A shot from the webcam taken just minutes ago


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 10, 2008)

im strting nutes today too. should be interesting to see them on monday after some big bloom! yea there are a lot of leaves on Charlotte haha a LOT


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 10, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Awesome bro! You should make a grow journal too!


 true true. my thread i started is like on page 12 already. it basically looks like a journal tho. imm probably start one once they mature a lil more


----------



## hunt4pot (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks good man!! Hope to see more pics.


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 11, 2008)

damn, i forgot you aren't updating this weekend.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 13, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 14 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x5 = 8,000)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 85ºF
Nutes: 0*

Okay, so I'm back and have an update. I could tell the moment I got home and checked my plants that they had grown massively over the 33hrs I was gone. I watered them last night and went to sleep.
This morning I decided I'd wait until this evening to water again. Usually I do it a few times per day but I figure they dont need it as much anymore.

I rigged up my lights differently on Friday night. Instead of having my "light reflector" hanging from a string, and the other lights sitting in the dirt.. I decided to create a board across to hang the lights from.

I made it real quick, and the wood I used (recycled from the original dresser drawers) isnt quite strong enough for the weight of the lights. Today I am swinging by HomeDepot to find something more suitable. I think I am going to go for some sort of metal grating. That way I dont have to drill holes and shit, I can just loop it through the metals holes.

Anyways... Here are some pics. Im taking the day off so Im going to hop off of here. 

Here they are!

#3






#3 again






Charlotte grew in height quite a bit over the weekend






Both of them from the side






Under side of Charlotte






Under side of #3


----------



## Thivi11 (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking goooooood.


----------



## billypotboy (Oct 13, 2008)

your plant is coming on well RESPECT


----------



## billypotboy (Oct 13, 2008)

plants a ment


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 13, 2008)

nice man 
suscribed


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 14, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 15 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x5 = 8,000)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 85ºF
Nutes: 0*

Well, whats new.. Hmm..

As I mentioned in a previous journal entry I rebuilt my lighting situation but it turned out to be quite ghetto. I had used a piece of wood from the dresser drawer and it's some shitty wood that appears to be made out of paper.. Thin crappy panelling shit. I went to Lowes and bought a 1/2 inch board for like $3 instead..

Right now as my pictures will show you, the lighting is drooping and really not very sturdy. (yeah, yeah.. Why would I do something so GHETTO).. But have no fear, I also took a picture of my new board and that motherfucker is some solid oak baby. No weights from lights will bend that thing. Hell, took me forever just to drill through the thing.

Also, yesterday my girl and I bought tickets to visit some family around the holidays.. I later remembered I have 2 plants who need me to tend to them at home. I guess I will have to recruit my best friend to stay at my pad and take care of them. I hope HOPE HOPE its not during the time they need to be chopped. Hmph..

Tonight I will finish my light fixture and then it will be much easier to take pics without lights in the shot, easier to feed/water the plants, and will be much safer.

I need to determine when I will flip to 12/12...Clearly not yet... But Im wondering if in 2 weeks will be good, or if I should push it another month from now. I guess we'll just see how they develop and go from there.

Images right hurr:

Yeah, check out this piece of shit sagging down... All bent and ghetto rigged up.






And here is the new one in progress:






#3






#3 still healing her leafs after the 'episode'...






Charlotte got a slight burn from a light a few days ago, but she's all good.






Charlotte with #3 in the background






Charlotte's leafage


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 14, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## Thivi11 (Oct 14, 2008)

hope mine end up looking like that... day 2 of my accidental grow


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 15, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 16 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (1)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x6 = 9,600)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: ?ºF
Nutes: FoxFarm GrowBIG Started low dosage Oct 10*

Alrighty... You guys pumped?!.. You ready for today's journal entry??? (I am imagining the crowd going wild right now)...

lol.. Anyways.. Okay, so I got home from work yesterday and I finished the rebuild of my lighting apparatus. It's so much sturdier now and easier to move. I love it. My girlfriend can't get over how blinging it is compared to the other one. Even the zipties for my light fixture are all white now instead of neon green.

I put it in the box and it rests about 1 inch higher than the old one. Namely because the old one was sagging and bending downward. I figured I'd drop another light in there. It's a 23watter.. So now we're running on (5)26 watters and (1)23watter.

Let's have a look-see of the new fixture:






Also, here is a shot of the 6 lightbulbs:






The plants are doing great. I see no slowing down with them. Both of them are kicking ass. I water them about 8.5 ounces each. Basically half of a 16.9oz water bottle a day or so... I dont know if that's too much but they dont appear to be complaining at all.

Their roots are coming out of the bottom of the 1.5gal container already! What the hell? I just transplanted these things less than a week ago!.. or maybe a week ago?? I dont remember.. But it was not long at all. If they want a bigger pot they are trippin'... we're running out of room! haha.

Heres a look at the kids:

This is *Charlotte* dancing in the wind from my fan. I switch the plants back and forth so they both have to be next to the crazy fan. It's good for 'em. I spin them around too so that they don't get too used to blowing any one way.






And *#3* is still recovering from her episode. Hopefully next week she will be almost 100%?? I hope anyways.








Another thing I was thinking is, I always see images of people's grow areas but I dont quite get what I'm looking at or why certain things are beneficial. I figured I would snap a shot of my area and sort of explain what I have going on. Some people may not give a damn, but I feel my setup is working fantastically so I want to share for anyone who does care.

The space:






As you can see on the left of my image (near the top of the image) I have a power strip. This is the "FAN POWER STRIP". I have it on a timer down below set to only be OFF during 11:15-4:45. This runs the fan down below as well as the exhaust duct fan.

On the right side of the box I have the "LIGHT POWER STRIP" (not in the picture) which clearly runs the lights. Set to be OFF from 11:00-5:00.

I have a piece of wood on both sides of the box that I can unscrew to adjust the height of the light board. The light board just slides in and out. It is not attached.

On the left I have this wire shelf thing. I think it's to use in a fridge or in the kitchen. I use it to lift my fan high enough to work well on my plants. The pack of Marlbs is empty. It is only there to keep the fan from sliding "backwards"... I quit smoking 19 days ago (God its hard to not smoke after 12 yrs of smoking) so I figured I would use the random boxes laying around for something! ha ha.

I put a hole in the middle of the lighting board simply because when I bring that fat heavy power cord to the side, it causes the lighting board to shift. I said fuckit and stuck the cord straight through the middle of the board. Also it possibly acts as a "vent" for any heat down there, maybe? Who knows.

And I cant forget my sweet webcam taped to the support bar of the box. I havent used the cam in a few days since that computer has been in use.. But, i'll hop back on that soon. Maybe when I switch to 12/12 I will keep them awake all day so I can just stare at them.


And now for the final image of today's long and drawn-out journal entry.. This was taken last night. I had to pull the plants from the box while I worked on the lighting situation. I stuck them where the light from outside would be on them.. Unfortunately it was pretty overcast but hey.. Whatever.. They're fine!

I like this pic a lot.
Charlotte in the background, #3 in the foreground.

Opinion anyone?: Is it just me or do the plants seem different from one another? Almost as if they are different strains? Seems that Charlotte has smoother leafs, thinner leafs, and her leafs point down ALL the time... They also are more "flat" with no shine to then.

#3 seems to have thicker leafs, more hard textured leafs and always point up... and hers have a shine to them.

What do you think?


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 15, 2008)

haha damn man, those things will be huge come harvest.


----------



## boombs (Oct 15, 2008)

looking good bro!! your plants are growing at a nice pace i wish myn were growing at that pace  but awsome job man


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 15, 2008)

They look good and the set up looks really awesome. I'll be keeping a close eye on them. I see that nutes are not being used...

Are you planning in using some and which ones and how much of them?

Cheers for the input on my grow!

SUBSCRIBED


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/117847-my-first-grow-room-seed-2.html


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 15, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> They look good and the set up looks really awesome. I'll be keeping a close eye on them. I see that nutes are not being used...
> 
> Are you planning in using some and which ones and how much of them?
> 
> ...



Oh shit.. totally forgot to update the nutes part. THANKS! lol

I am starting to use low dosage of FoxFarm GrowBIG... I've done 2 low dosage waterings and will probably do one more before starting full strength!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 15, 2008)

So, I put in a warm light.. 42watt.. I just stuck it between the plants. The whole "mixing spectrum" thing.. Iunno. It will probably only be there for today. I just saw so many little leafs not getting much attention since the lights are above and I had a 42watt warm laying around and figured 'why not'...

Some people say mixing spectrums is bad and some say its good.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 15, 2008)

I've been mixing since I started and have had no issues to speak of except heat, but 12 bulbs will do that.


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 15, 2008)

hey yo diggitydank420, if we have good cfl grows are we able to join RCC? sorry to jack, icurbyou, im asking for you too though haha


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, you can just join it basically. There was a thread around here for it. I was in it but then ditched it.


----------



## hackel (Oct 15, 2008)

Ah I don't have much time but I am thoroughly impressed. I spent this whole time reading everything and gawking at it all! I thought I may have been fanatical about my plants but I was just a fledgling and I can see that now.... If there is anything to be passionate about tho.... this plant would be it!

I am encouraged by the fact that we have about the same amount of growth. I just changed up the lighting and I will be checking tonight to make sure I'm not cooking the leaves I will have some pics of it tomorrow if you care to see it.

But, still.... WOW! 

Congrats!

When will you set it to flower?


----------



## Promethazine (Oct 16, 2008)

Been watching this also; it's what keeps me hanging on to the CFL grow.

I'm determining whether i'll use CFL or outdoor for my next grow.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 16, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 17 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (1)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x6 = 9,600)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 83ºF
Nutes: FoxFarm GrowBIG (1/2 doses)*

Welp, no huge news today.. However, I figured I would measure the plants and figure out what node they are on. I am unsure when I will be dropping them into flower... At least 4 weeks from the start date. Maybe more. I just really dont know yet. Right now just trying to focus on making these plants happy.



Charlottes a little more than 7" across






And less than 4" in height






About the height of a Bic lighter






#3 this about 7" across






A little more than 4" in height






And a little taller than a Bic lighter








Under their "canopy" it appears that #3 has more action going on than Charlotte.

Here is #3 bursting with leafage down below






And here is Charlotte who is a little more bare








The temps were about 83, and the humidty around 56%







Charlotte in the foreground while #3 is in the background








In conclusion it seems #3 is taller while Charlotte is wider. Charlotte has less leaf action down below however she is starting her *6th node* while #3 is starting her *5th node.*


----------



## helmoid (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, everything looks great, but heres a little bit of advice. The reason your roots are so far down is because your plants are root bound. This is from watering everyday. The best way to water is the water it once every 3-5 days, and use a gallon of water per pot and let it soak through. Make sure your soil drains well. Then after the 3-5 days check the top 3 inches of soil and see how dry it is. If its dry, add water. Your roots are reaching so far down becuase they probably need more oxygen. 

Thats just what I think, and im no expert. Everything else looks great though.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 16, 2008)

helmoid said:


> Wow, everything looks great, but heres a little bit of advice. The reason your roots are so far down is because your plants are root bound. This is from watering everyday. The best way to water is the water it once every 3-5 days, and use a gallon of water per pot and let it soak through. Make sure your soil drains well. Then after the 3-5 days check the top 3 inches of soil and see how dry it is. If its dry, add water. Your roots are reaching so far down becuase they probably need more oxygen.
> 
> Thats just what I think, and im no expert. Everything else looks great though.


Rootbound would suggest they are in too small of a pot. I just transplanted them a few days before roots showed at the bottom of the pot. There is no way that a 1.5gal pot could become rootbound that quickly. I just dont see it being feasible. I think it had to do with the fact that when I left I didnt water them and the roots grew to search for water thus reaching the bottom of the pot.

I have been weaning them off of a daily watering cycle. Taking things slow as not to confuse the plants.  Thanks for the advice brah.


----------



## kukumeku (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, thats incredible. I have 17th day for my lil friend too. Just - it is 17th day when i put sprouted seed in soil so actually it is maybe 15 or 16th day when she saw the light out of ground  
I have Skunk#1 feminized.
Damn, so cool - will check out your Journal every day!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 17, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 18 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (1)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x6 = 9,600)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 86ºF
Nutes: FoxFarm GrowBIG (1/2 dose)*

Alrighty.. Well, yesterday's journal entry had a ton of pics and measurements so today I figured I dont need to do a ton of photos. I just took one simple one from the iphone this morning.

Trying to think if I have anything really to update. I am about to create a grid on a print out to use to mark what days are water, how much I watered and which days I fed and how much. I am way too forgetful to remember that. Im doing that tonight... 

*Random thoughts:*
What else is there to say... hmm.. Have you ever petted your plants leafs? If you run your finger along the top of the leaf toward the end of it, it goes smoothly.. If you try to go from the tip of the leaf toward the stem it's rough and wont let you. It's like a cat's tongue or something.

Have you touched the stem of your plant and smelled your fingers? To me it smells like plant, and sort of minty... Hope I'm not growing a mint plant! lol.

*12/12 thoughts:*
I cannot wait to drop this thing into flower.. I mean, Im going to wait, but I really dont want to! haha. I was measuring the height in my box.. The plants are about 12 inches from the height they could be before I should flower. I may be vegging for 2 months.. And it's worth it. An extra month of veg is going to yield you just that much more of the goods. I'm content with waiting, I think..

*Thought on LST decision*
I was going to LST these plants. It was totally in the plans... I'm wondering if I should now. I know the pros of it, but I dont know if I will need to LST them... Iunno. It's up in the air for me. I will figure it out within the next week or so though.


The ladies on their 18th day bday!


----------



## Bagelthief (Oct 17, 2008)

DUDE! those plant look sweet for being grown with strait CFL...nice a bushy like proper pot plants should be...


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 17, 2008)

Bagelthief said:


> DUDE! those plant look sweet for being grown with strait CFL...nice a bushy like proper pot plants should be...


Thanks! I just hope the flowering goes like a proper plant should. I'm pretty damn dedicated to these plants making an A+ out of life, so we'll see how they do.  Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## hackel (Oct 17, 2008)

Dude, I understand your dilemma with the LST. I was thinking about doing that myself as I could get some really nice growth from those side nodes.. they are about .5 inches long now and could probably benefit from it. I think you should at least try it on one of them that way you can tell if it could be worth it for the next grow!

Take care.


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 17, 2008)

This gives you some information about LST but it sure does seem like alot of work to me and also the added worry of damage as you do it.

But it looks as though it might be worth it in the end. I'm a bit old school and want to "let them be free" and grow the way they will.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/6834-how-lst-low-stress-training.html


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 17, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> This gives you some information about LST but it sure does seem like alot of work to me and also the added worry of damage as you do it.
> 
> But it looks as though it might be worth it in the end. I'm a bit old school and want to "let them be free" and grow the way they will.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/6834-how-lst-low-stress-training.html


Ive done a ton of research about LST.. It's not the matter of me needing to know more it's just basically whether I want to deal with buying string and dealing with it.. Know what I mean?


----------



## Thivi11 (Oct 17, 2008)

Probably one of those things that once you do it you'll just wonder why it isn't the only thing people do to get more weed. I'm definitely not trying it this time around though.


----------



## kukumeku (Oct 18, 2008)

icurbyou - so what is about the brown leaf tips?
Its of NUTS or smthng?

I have some small brown tip spots for my 20th day old Skunk#1 (i have pics)
But i am not using any nutes..!
Im scared about my S1.. r u about urs, i mean, bcs of brown spots?


----------



## billypotboy (Oct 18, 2008)

the plants are looking really impressive nice and bushy. I am well into this grow now, top jornal


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 18, 2008)

kukumeku said:


> icurbyou - so what is about the brown leaf tips?
> Its of NUTS or smthng?
> 
> I have some small brown tip spots for my 20th day old Skunk#1 (i have pics)
> ...


Ya know.. Im not sure what they are. I was looking at them again today wondering if they were from the nutes. I'll have to do a little research.. It's random leafs and not all of them.. so may be some sort of deficiency??

According to this site looks like it could be helpful to add some Nitro

Marijuana Health Problems - Yellowing of leaves - Leave tips burn


----------



## kukumeku (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks man 
Thats helpful.
Will lookin to your journal, i like it so much and we are almost in the same daycount.. great!

(just came back from cinema: Pineapple Express.. damn good movie ahh..  )


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 18, 2008)

kukumeku said:


> (just came back from cinema: Pineapple Express.. damn good movie ahh..  )


thats the fucking truth.


----------



## hackel (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh and you are absolutely right! Johnnie O does favor #3 a bit! What I did for side lighting was set a y-adapter up on a desk lamp with 2 42w warm whites and perched it parallel to the soil at plant level. just switch sides everyday if you are having heat problems and if not... use two y-adapters and 4 lights. But from the looks of your last side shots, you are having no shortage of growth there! Looking good so far!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 19, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 20 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (1)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x6 = 9,600)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 86ºF
Nutes: FoxFarm GrowBIG (1/2 dose)*

Well godamnit!

So, the thing that happened weeks ago.. Where the plants got F'd up from what I thought was the MiracleGrow soil... Well its happening again. This is bullshit. #3 never really did recover from it and now, again, she is starting to have the same symptoms and will soon be all burnt looking... Augh.. This is so frustrating. I dont know what it is that's causing this!

I was committed to not watering my plants daily anymore and to find out when they needed water again. The leafs on #3 were folding in the long way which I looked up and it said it was due to heat.. So, i decided it was time to water it in order to cool it off. I flushed it.. My first time flushing soil.. But I rinsed about 1gal of distilled water through the pot last night... So, other than that flush counting as a WATERING, but it also COOLED DOWN the plant, and hopefully FLUSHED any nutes that was harming #3...

I havent watered Charlotte yet, she has had no nute burn probs or any problems at all really.

This morning the leaf folding stopped, and I guess I found #3's amount it can go without water. However, those damn burns are going to stay there. I dont get it.. I want it to stop! I have barely even Nuted them.. I've fed nutes twice in like 8 days time... and barely any nutes in it... And barely any water's worth.

Whatever... grrr.

In other news.. I ran around taking pictures of shit with the 30x magnifier.. I took pics of the weed I have, pics of some other weed I have, pics of my homie's sandwich, and pics of one of the plants!!!

So... Here's some pics for fun.

This is a trich shot of the current herb i'm smoking. It ain't great weed at all. Not quite as bad as some schwag shit.. but definitely below par bud.







And this right here is a shot of Charlotte! She's already got some crystals that are naked to the eye!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay, I guess magnifying pics don't float your boats...

How about some good ol' fashion plant shots.

Both plants are in the middle of their 7th nodes.. I'd say by Tuesday they will be on their 8th.. Wooo weeee! Still got another week and a half until their 1 month marks!

#3






Charlotte


----------



## Bagelthief (Oct 20, 2008)

looking pretty good! they dont seem like they are too badly burnt. that MG time release shit is nasty! it can burn the fuck out of your plants. i wouldn't recommend feeding them any nutes at all, because it will just load up the plants with more then they can take...im not sure if you know, but the time release pellets last around 3 months, and they cant be flushed out of the soil...FF ocean forest is the best soil IMO. good job so far man...


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 20, 2008)

Bagelthief said:


> looking pretty good! they dont seem like they are too badly burnt. that MG time release shit is nasty! it can burn the fuck out of your plants. i wouldn't recommend feeding them any nutes at all, because it will just load up the plants with more then they can take...im not sure if you know, but the time release pellets last around 3 months, and they cant be flushed out of the soil...FF ocean forest is the best soil IMO. good job so far man...


Yeah.. FUCK MG. I did a grow (very ghetto, thrown together, no care for it) in that same dirt before and the pellets didnt bother the plants... And they aren't bugging Charlotte at all.. But #3 is hating them! I thought I had cleaned out all of the feed balls but I mustve missed one. Hmmm.. Nothing I can do about it other than just try to keep caring for #3.

I'm not going to nute #3 for quite some time. Not until I no longer see any signs of burning for at least 2.5 weeks.

Luckily I have some FoxFarm Forest... The next grow will use ZERO miracle grow.


----------



## hackel (Oct 20, 2008)

Not looking bad at all with #3! You've definitely paid attention to side lighting, it seems. What strain was that you were smoking? I am still a novice smoker, so I was under the assumption that those were good sized trichs... you must be quite the connoiseur! And by the way, that camera is mighty fine! what kind is that?

Also, what kind of N-P-K is the stuff you are using? I really would like to find out the source of the trouble with #3. I am rooting for it!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 20, 2008)

hackel said:


> Not looking bad at all with #3! You've definitely paid attention to side lighting, it seems. What strain was that you were smoking? I am still a novice smoker, so I was under the assumption that those were good sized trichs... you must be quite the connoiseur! And by the way, that camera is mighty fine! what kind is that?


I have no clue what strain I am currently on. It's just a bag I picked up. Basically I started with the grow thing because I'm sick of the "dealers" around here. Getting weed for me is like pulling teeth. Not sure why.. It's like these fuckers dont want to make a buck! I've only known the strain of weed I've smoked once in my life. Definitely not a connoiseur, althought I WISH I could be! lol

So yeah, I may have down-talked that weed a bit. It definitely has the potency for someone of my weight of smoker.. it just looked not as appealing as some of the nugs I see on this site.

The weed is good as far as getting you high. I mean, I get ripped for sure. It's just that the weed looks a little haggled. Not necessarily in the 30x magnification but just to the naked eye.. They arent full, voluptuous nugs. They are more... haggled.. Like an ugly hooker. Plus it had about 300 stems and shit in it.

The camera I used to take those shots was my iphone. I used the little laser magifier thing from a CD player. The part that reads your CD.. Saw someone doing that on the forum here a few weeks ago and adopted his idea. You just pop that outta an old CD player and attach it to your camera phone lens 



> Also, what kind of N-P-K is the stuff you are using? I really would like to find out the source of the trouble with #3. I am rooting for it!


I really think I missed one of the feedballs from the miracle grow soil I started them in. I am using foxfarms growBIG nutes, but I really dont think they are the culprit as #3 had an episode identical to this one before I bought the growBIG. When I transferred them from Miraclegrow cups to the foxfarm soil, I tried my damnedest to get all of the Miraclegrow soil out of there.. I think whatever is in the little feedballs is just too much for #3.


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 20, 2008)

> I used the little laser magifier thing from a CD player. The part that reads your CD.. Saw someone doing that on the forum here a few weeks ago and adopted his idea. You just pop that outta an old CD player and attach it to your camera phone lens


need to try that!


----------



## hackel (Oct 20, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> need to try that!


 Whoo! Me too!

I know just what you mean about the dealers. Around here if you get an ounce of anything you have to pay the 'tax' which is the added weight of all those stems subtracted from actual smokable product. Then you have to deal with 'dealer time' and prices that seem to never be close to what they used to be... and for no reason. I am sure that you will be a pot snob in no time with all those good looking plants!

I really didn't see the really bad spots though. Maybe as the plant gets bigger it will be able to handle the concentration better and the nutes will have mellowed out too!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 20, 2008)

hackel said:


> I really didn't see the really bad spots though. Maybe as the plant gets bigger it will be able to handle the concentration better and the nutes will have mellowed out too!


I really hope so. Thanks for staying positive and rooting for #3!!


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 20, 2008)

I CAN NOT believe how big those things are. I wish i didnt run into any problems haha they'd look just like that maybe!


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 20, 2008)

Lookin' pretty good, curb.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2008)

Scroogeness said:


> I CAN NOT believe how big those things are. I wish i didnt run into any problems haha they'd look just like that maybe!


That's the power plant in action is all.

Icurbyou, just wait until you get a hit of the PPP, it's a head hunter!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 21, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> That's the power plant in action is all.
> 
> Icurbyou, just wait until you get a hit of the PPP, it's a head hunter!


Not sure I'm following. I'm growing (what I am assuming is) White Widow. Not PPP.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 21, 2008)

Days since ground-break: 22 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (2)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x7 = 11,200)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 86ºF
Nutes: On Hold.

Okay ladies and gents.. I skipped an update yesterday. I have been working on finding the right amount of days between waterings. I watered Saturday evening and then again this morning. *Looks like 2.5 days is good for my plants right now. I use about 1/4 a gallon i'd say.* Basically until it comes out of the bottom of my pot. I bring the plants into the shower to water them.. LOL NOT while I am showering! Just saying that is where I put them (in the shower) when I water them so they can have a little bit of "run off" or whatever.

*I found an opportunity to add another light down below for some lower vegging. *I haven't aimed any lights directly on the lower parts of the plant until now. I let #3 have it from 5pm-1am and then Charlotte had it from 1am-9am.

*So basically at any given time, one plant has 4 lights and the other has 3.* I'd like to get another one of those "cord to bulb" dealies.. But they are like $9 at homedepot... $9 is an outrage. I refuse to pay that for a damn cord to a bulb. Better off just buying a mini extension cord, getting a plug-to-bulb thing.. That'd run me half the price. Maybe i'll do that.

*also, a few days ago I swapped out my fan for a larger fan.* This fan has more power and is able to cool down the plants much better. The other fan still rocks though!

Funny story.. So, #3 is always reaching up. I mean, sometimes she is reaching DIRECTLY UP in the air.. And it sucks because in order for the light to be close to both plants, I have to tip the board diagonally.. Since #3 reaches higher than Charlotte. So last night I grabbed #3 and just like, "shoved" down on his leaves.. Just patted them down.. and she chilled out! lol... I had never EVER seen her leaves stand normally until I did that. It was pretty funny.

Welp... here are the pics.

New light over there on the left






Charlotte lookin' good






#3 with her new burns... but gettin' some rays on her side






Oh yeah, how's that feel on your side baby?






You're just getting all the attention with pictures today, aintchya


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Not sure I'm following. I'm growing (what I am assuming is) White Widow. Not PPP.


Oops. I've got too many subscriptions!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 21, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> Oops. I've got too many subscriptions!


I thought I was the only one! I thought we had something special DiggityDank!!! lol


----------



## hackel (Oct 21, 2008)

Dude, I don't care what you say to the contrary, #3 is looking damn fine! There are only just a couple crispies and you at least don't have to worry about almost decapitating your honies so you are doing very well all around. How long are you planning on keeping them in veg? Do you know how much they spread out in flower?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> I thought I was the only one! I thought we had something special DiggityDank!!! lol


Ya know what though...

it's all about good genetics. My first grow and harvest was mexi bagseed. I now have PPP x Sour Diesel in flower and the plants have SO much more dense foliage than the bagseed.

On another note... White Widow is _killer_. A near 100% indica that will straight knock you on your ass if grown to it's full potential.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 21, 2008)

hackel said:


> Dude, I don't care what you say to the contrary, #3 is looking damn fine! There are only just a couple crispies and you at least don't have to worry about almost decapitating your honies so you are doing very well all around. How long are you planning on keeping them in veg? Do you know how much they spread out in flower?


#3 is doing pretty well. She has a few burns but nothing life threatening. You're right. Maybe I don't give her enough credit. She's a monster!

How long to veg is the big debate. I know they grow 2-3 times in size. I have another 10" or so in height to go before worrying about that. As far as width, I can just tie 'em down if they get too outta control.

They are 22 days old.. What do you think? I was going to wait until at LEAST 1 month old.. 




diggitydank420 said:


> Ya know what though...
> 
> it's all about good genetics. My first grow and harvest was mexi bagseed. I now have PPP x Sour Diesel in flower and the plants have SO much more dense foliage than the bagseed.
> 
> On another note... White Widow is _killer_. A near 100% indica that will straight knock you on your ass if grown to it's full potential.


Its all about good genetics? C'mon... you could at _least_ rub my ego and say it's about the gardener too!! lol

I'm a lightweight smoker but something drew me to white widow. Maybe it's the hype and the fact that it's well-known to knock you on your ass... I want to be taken to that level. Take me oh beautiful White Widows... Take me!


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 21, 2008)

maybe if it isnt tooo much trouble you could flower some at a month then the other ones 2 weeks after? may average out your yield but you get to try some of that danky dank


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 21, 2008)

Scroogeness said:


> maybe if it isnt tooo much trouble you could flower some at a month then the other ones 2 weeks after? may average out your yield but you get to try some of that danky dank


Unfortunately I don't have the resources to do them at 2 separate times . If I did though, that would be a great idea!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 21, 2008)

was good curb. 
plants are lookin great, keep it up.

Some nice Indica dom. you got too


----------



## swishatwista (Oct 21, 2008)

hey curb, try puttin some kind of tree bark or clay pellets ontop of your soil. It blocks the light from evaporating the water in your soil. Ill be tuning in for your grow. swish


----------



## hackel (Oct 21, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the resources to do them at 2 separate times . If I did though, that would be a great idea!


_"Its all about good genetics? C'mon... you could at least rub my ego and say it's about the gardener too!!"
_
Dude, cuz that part goes without saying!  LoL

You could do like I am doing and clone them and put the bigguns into flower while the clones set. you could just get a rubber maid tub to veg the clones till your grow room clears out... Maybe the logistics of that will make it infeasible. 

On my thread you were saying that you water them in the shower. Are you using fresh straight tap water? I can't remember you talking about the water in the first few days.

There is certainly nothing wrong with growing them out for a month or even more! Since you have all that space you could deal with shoots that are threatening to become too big by tying them down like you said! Go for the whole month! If branches become too long you can always make them into clones and slap them right into flower to keep the space from being cramped or wasted.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 21, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> was good curb.
> plants are lookin great, keep it up.
> 
> Some nice Indica dom. you got too


Thanks bro. I'm pretty happy with it so far!




swishatwista said:


> hey curb, try puttin some kind of tree bark or clay pellets ontop of your soil. It blocks the light from evaporating the water in your soil. Ill be tuning in for your grow. swish


As of yet Im not having a problem with them drying out but I will keep that in mind for when they turn into water suckers! Thanks for that idea. I wouldnt have thought of it.



hackel said:


> _"Its all about good genetics? C'mon... you could at least rub my ego and say it's about the gardener too!!"
> _
> Dude, cuz that part goes without saying!  LoL
> 
> ...


Great ideas bro! I'm not sure if I will go with cloning only for the reason I know that I will wind up with way more weed than I need. lol. I don't really have any friends who smoke and I am not a fulltime smoker. Just the weekends for me.
Although... The whole idea about cutting branches if they get _too_ big and then letting them hang out in a rubbermaid vegging is VERY tempting.. lol.. I guess it would also give me an "excuse" to clone... like.. i dont want to.. but I mean, if I HAVE to... then I will. LOL

I just sat here for about 5 mins contemplating that whole cloning thing.. lol.. I need to stay focused on these ones and see how it goes. If you tempt me into taking clones I am going to wind up with more pot than I can even smoke! haha


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 21, 2008)

dude i cant WAIT to clone. but of course i plan on building more growboxes.. which will suck by the way.. time consuming as hell.


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 21, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> I just sat here for about 5 mins contemplating that whole cloning thing.. lol.. I need to stay focused on these ones and see how it goes. If you tempt me into taking clones I am going to wind up with more pot than I can even smoke! haha


Take those clones and go on a mad planting spree across the land! Then go back to see how they've gotten on four months later!!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 21, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> Take those clones and go on a mad planting spree across the land! Then go back to see how they've gotten on four months later!!


Haha.. I live downtown.. There are enough hobos, junkies and potheads around this place that I'm sure they'd hack down a seedling and smoke that shit before it even began flowering.

That picture is awesome


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 21, 2008)

hahaha a field of pot. thats a major cash crop right there, gents haha


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 22, 2008)

hackel said:


> _"Its all about good genetics? C'mon... you could at least rub my ego and say it's about the gardener too!!"
> _
> 
> On my thread you were saying that you water them in the shower. Are you using fresh straight tap water? I can't remember you talking about the water in the first few days.


No no, not straight tap water. I have water in jugs.. I just do it in the shower because it's a big area where I can pour the water without worrying about spilling... Plus I water until some runs out of the bottom of the pot and I don't want that water in my box with the electrical plugs, or molding the wood of my box, or running out of my intake onto my carpet and causing mold 

I let the jugs sit around for a few days without lids on in order to dissipate any chlorine or whatever.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 22, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 23 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (2)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x7 = 11,200)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 75ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

Well, last night I decided to swap what side the plants are on so #3 could get some of that side light goodness again. I grabbed my phone and decided to document the procedure and take a few pictures for your sheer entertainment. What's cool about a journal if you're not being entertained??? Am I right?!

So, before we get started on that, I have been recently contemplating 150watt HPS with a cooltube for the flowering. Not fully because "HPS are better" but mainly due to money/HEAT.
*Heat* - Right now I have 7(26w) CFLs and my temps are okay.. But I think when I bring the big guns.. 8(42w)CFLs and an 80w CFL... I just have a feeling the temps are going to be more than I can handle. With the HPS cooltube, I wont have to worry about heat at all really.
*Money* - I will end up spending a cool $100 +tax on CFLs.. but I can spend that, or less on the hps+cooltube setup.

CFL Pros:

Stick to the cfl "pride" and see how banging I can get these plants by just using CFLs
I will have 416watts
CFL Cons:

It will cost more than this particular 150w/cooltube setup.
It will be more hot since I cant cooltube my CFLs
The light penetration wouldnt be as good as HPS

*What do you guys think I should do?* It's a tough decision. So far i've done great with CFLs.. But it's kind of a hassle to position lights and I know during flower it's just going to become more difficult.


Anyways.. Now on to the box!
(note: Charlotte is looking a little saggy. I think she may be slightly over-watered. I sort of watered her twice in a row to get the plants on the same schedule. Don't say anything to her, she is a little self conscious about it)


*First we approach the closet... hey there closet.. Let me approach you.*






*And have a peek inside... *Gasp!* What is that glowing box?*






*With all of those supplies on top? (you dig my water sprayer holder?)*






*Why, it's an indoor garden!*






*That must be what these water jugs are for! (note the other fan, waiting for it's turn to make another debut)*






*Equipped with everything a nice plant (or set of plants) would need. Light, reflection, air, thermometer, and lights! (Charlotte on the left, #3 on the right)*






*Looks like a pretty sweet contraption!*






*Look at these beautiful plants!*






*Charlotte from the top*






*#3 from the top*






*And yes, they are STILL holding true to the fact that #3 lifts her fatty leaves while Charlotte sags her skinny leaves... (I put the hanger in there to show size I guess)*






*Charlotte's height*






*#3's height*






*The both of them again*






*Back in the box they go! #3 on the left this time!*






*Perk up little Charlotte! You're under your 75watts of light again!*






*I used the ol' WHITE FORK method to hold some of #3's branches out of the way so the light could penetrate it's hidden areas*


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 22, 2008)

the poor baby is overwatered alright. i would know haha... damn
anyways, i think thats cool you are considering the 150w hps. it may be perfect for you actually. and for two plants... 416 watts of cfls seems like overkill not to mention all the other stuff you need (fixtures, more outlets, etc) If i had room to do a practical hps i would get the 150. 

I say, if you plant to keep growing i think the hps is the best investment.


----------



## dirtbagg (Oct 22, 2008)

looking good get that hps bro my plants are loving it!


----------



## harryt43 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am a new grower, but if i were you i would get the 150 hps and use some cfls as side lighting. You can get that econolight 150 for like 32 bucks after shipping and make a homeade cooltube with those bake a rounds. I think you can find them on ebay and end up spending way less. This is purely from research not experience, but thats my 2 cents.


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 23, 2008)

thoroughly enjoying the blog. your plants are loving whatever it is you are doing. Great job and amazing growth considering your small set-up. My fingers are crossed that you'll get some female action. Looks like everything is fine without the HPS - maybe wait until you _need _it.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 23, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 24 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (2)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x7 = 11,200)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 80ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

Welp, I have more talking than pictures for today's journal entry.

*12/12 - *I have decided I will likely drop my babies into 12/12 on Saturday November 1st or 2nd. This will make them 33-34 days old. Just shy of 5 weeks. 

*Filter - *We all know of the DIY filters involving the activated carbon chunks... Well, I bought my supplies for it. I was going to do a very extensive, well-thought out, badass DYI filter based on this method BUT I came across a cheaper method that will only lose me $6 if it isn't big enough. To me it's worth $6 to try to save $30.

*Lights - *Well, I know I am a fan of CFL. I know that CFLs can do the trick. I know I titled my thread "CFL" and I know I told people to not bug me about using HPS... However, lol, I have decided that due to heat/cost that CFLs will create for me in my confined space, I should run a HPS cooltubed for flowering. Originally I had thought something like this would be $300+, and I had no idea cooltubes existed. Now I know... So I am making the switch.. Only for flowering.
Plus, honestly, the construction of it all sounds really fun to do. 

*HPS (I like to overshoot my bids):*
$32 for HPS
$20 for cooltube glass
$6 for clamps etc
$30 for another inline fan
$10 for whatever stupid small other stuff I need
[I have tons of ducting, wire, etc laying around]
*Total about $100*

*CFLs, these are legit prices:*
$80+tax for 42w bulbs (8x $10)
$18 for 85w bulb I wanted too
$4 for a few more plug to bulb things (2 of them at least)
*Total about $100*

So, price-wise these two options are virtually identical.

With the cooltube light, I will eliminate 2 major things from this equation.
*Positioning of lights.* Sometimes it is fun thinking of ways to position your lights and coming up with creative little gadgets to make this happen, but most of the time it's just a fucking pain.
*Heat.* I dont want to deal with the heat of 9 large CFL bulbs in my box. I have 7 smaller bulbs now my temps are just right. There is no way 9 will be the same temp as I have now.

If you are getting the feeling that icurbyou is justifying his HPS purchase, I guess you're right. I really wanted to have a through-and-through CFL grow. Because I am positive I can make some great quality bud with it. However, logic, my wallet, and laziness have gotten the best of me. Do I like a challenge? Sure do! But I also don't want to be bugged with it.

I ordered the HPS last night, bought my filter stuff last night and I plan on ordering my cooltube tomorrow afternoon.

This leaves me with exactly 8 days to construct the filter, receive and construct the light/ballast, receive and construct my cooltube. It's going to cut it pretty close.. I have a ton of other shit going on in life (contrary to how it may seem since I post a journal everyday) so, it'll be tricky.

If you read this entire entry, then you rock. A true RUI friend.

Now on to the photos!

Charlotte






#3






Im still not buying these are the same strain






Products for filter: 2 pencil cups ($5)(large/medium), panty hose($1), a bag of cotton ($2) and activated carbon (like $7?)


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 23, 2008)

Let me know if you need any help with the econolight, remote ballast, wiring, etc...


----------



## hackel (Oct 23, 2008)

I will go ahead and agree with everyone else's advice and say that you should go ahead and get the HPS! I don't think anyone should blindly follow a cause that doesn't serve them fully and it really looks like you could have a wild grow with some higher lumen output and your grow area is... well.... perfect for a much more powerful light! I would have to admit that I think the 416w of cfl would be overkill. lol. But I have to commend you on the fact that this grow has produced some of the bushiest little ladies I have seen! Even in Cannabis Culture, and High Times you will find veg pics with plants that seem to have much more stretch than your would even think of having... A true testament to your diligence in lighting!

The crazy thing I am seeing is tha tyou have two plants that look like perfect strangers, as far as strain goes, yet they are about the exact same height and bushiness! That fork technique is a clever trick! Kind of like LST-Lite!

Glad to hear about the water too! I almost got a little worried about them if you weren't aging the water. After seeing all the extra pics of your grow area, I am obscenely envious. You have enough room for a couple of shelves in there and you have GREAT ventilation! My temps are already in the mid 80's and I only have 3 lights! Now they are pretty big bulbs, but still!

Are you still thinking about holding off of nutes until flower? LOL Pee is always free! 

Random Question: If for some reason your plants blasted out 8oz of buds... what would you do with all of it?


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 23, 2008)

hackel said:


> I will go ahead and agree with everyone else's advice and say that you should go ahead and get the HPS! I don't think anyone should blindly follow a cause that doesn't serve them fully and it really looks like you could have a wild grow with some higher lumen output and your grow area is... well.... perfect for a much more powerful light! I would have to admit that I think the 416w of cfl would be overkill. lol. But I have to commend you on the fact that this grow has produced some of the bushiest little ladies I have seen! Even in Cannabis Culture, and High Times you will find veg pics with plants that seem to have much more stretch than your would even think of having... A true testament to your diligence in lighting!
> 
> The crazy thing I am seeing is tha tyou have two plants that look like perfect strangers, as far as strain goes, yet they are about the exact same height and bushiness! That fork technique is a clever trick! Kind of like LST-Lite!
> 
> ...


LOL this was the most awesome post ever. First of all, thanks for "admiration" of my plants. I have a real passion for this growing thing. I already have plans on growing non-cannabis plants in the grow box after this grow is up. I wouldnt mind some super homegrown organic tomatoes!

I really love my contraption for lighting. I suggest it to anyone who is able to use this type of setup. I really figured my homemade "reflector" would be trashed by now, but it's holding up very good and I feel like it works really good too.

As far as the water, I have to be honest... I have been testing it, and it appears to be right around 7.0 pH. It's a little high, and I'd like to pH down it to around 6.5, but I read that vinegar is really a temporary fix rather than long-term. I haven't seen any problems appearing pH-wise, so I guess they are fine with that level. Shhh! Dont tell anyone.

As far as nutes, I think I may hold off.. until right around that time. I have read that WW (assuming thats what they both are, lol) like modest water and nutes. Even though my nutes are organic, I figure I may as well feed them modestly. They are doing so great too, that Im not sure they will need nutes until that time.
lol.. god, I almost want to feed the pee just because it would make my gf go "WTF".. but im telling you, i'd only think about piss while I was high from their buds if I did!

If my plants got 8OZ.. lol.. hmm first let me see how many pounds that is... (checking google)... Okay, so HALF a POUND? lol... ok, i can go with this 'what if'.... Well, considering I am a small smoker.. I buy 2grams and it will roll about 1 1/2 blunts... And they last me a few months.. (yes, I said a blunt lasts me a few months) I only hit the blunt maybe 3 times and I am good to go. sometimes I will go back to the blunt and hit it some more, but usually im pretty good at that amount.... 1/2 a pound would last me probably my entire life. I would likely keep it in the mason jars and continue to cure/store it.

They say pot is like wine, and it gets better with age (while properly stored) so I would keep it all curing and having some super bomb weed for many moons to come!! lol

I've noticed I hit the weed more now though. When Im smoking it... I think because I used to smoke cigarettes, and hitting a cig would intensify my high, whereas now, I dont have that cig bumper so I have to hit the weed more. Either way, Im a lightweight. I can not WAIT to hit some WW. Im going to blast through galaxies.

What kind of exhaust do you have? If I remember correctly (and I have a horrible memory) you don't have an actual exhaust expelling heat from your grow area right? I know for sure you have fans. If this is all accurate, I would say if an exhaust fan you could easily push your temps down! Mine get as low as 65 right when the lights come on.


----------



## Bagelthief (Oct 23, 2008)

haha, i see you are converting to the darkside (or actually the super bright side!! lol) of HID! trust me, you will never look back. although you have done very well so far with CFL...just hope that all your cfl buddies dont castrate you!! lol.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 23, 2008)

Bagelthief said:


> haha, i see you are converting to the darkside (or actually the super bright side!! lol) of HID! trust me, you will never look back. although you have done very well so far with CFL...just hope that all your cfl buddies dont castrate you!! lol.


LOL @ "darkside" reverse pun. I hope that I can do "very well" with the HPS too. I love doing this farming thing.

I guess I will have to change my signature from "I (heart) CFL" to:

I (heart) CFL 4 (a vegetable)
and
I (heart) HPS 4 (a flower)

hahaha


----------



## dirtbagg (Oct 23, 2008)

hackel said:


> I will go ahead and agree with everyone else's advice and say that you should go ahead and get the HPS! I don't think anyone should blindly follow a cause that doesn't serve them fully and it really looks like you could have a wild grow with some higher lumen output and your grow area is... well.... perfect for a much more powerful light! I would have to admit that I think the 416w of cfl would be overkill. lol. But I have to commend you on the fact that this grow has produced some of the bushiest little ladies I have seen! Even in Cannabis Culture, and High Times you will find veg pics with plants that seem to have much more stretch than your would even think of having... A true testament to your diligence in lighting!
> 
> The crazy thing I am seeing is tha tyou have two plants that look like perfect strangers, as far as strain goes, yet they are about the exact same height and bushiness! That fork technique is a clever trick! Kind of like LST-Lite!
> 
> ...



preach!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 23, 2008)

Guys, I have a prob...

Charlotte is droopy as fuck, and #3 is looking droopy too.

They cant be "OVER" watered because I swear their dirt is dry from top to bottom. I even stuck my moisture meter into the dirt and got 0 reading.

I just watered them again... I hope they perk up. the last time I saw Charlotte looking good was 3 days ago...

Iunno man... It's like, whether I water or not she is droopy.

Any ideas??


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 23, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Guys, I have a prob...
> 
> Charlotte is droopy as fuck, and #3 is looking droopy too.
> 
> Any ideas??


Drooping Leaves - The Garden's Cure

This thread from another site has some answers. 

Do you think anything applies to you?


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 23, 2008)

Fuck.. I dont know,. Definintely not too many nutes, I stopped nuting them awhile ago, and I was using a low amount of nutes the 2 times I watered using them.

I guess I am going to just wait like 4 days WITHOUT watering them and if they dont stop being droopy, then... i have no fucking clue.

Heres my thread with more specifics:
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/123307-watering-pics.html

People say watering will perk them back up if they are under watered... I watered at like 6pm and its now 930 but I dont see them "perking up".. does it happen within this amount of time?


----------



## hackel (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL this was the most awesome post ever. First of all, thanks for "admiration" of my plants. I have a real passion for this growing thing. I already have plans on growing non-cannabis plants in the grow box after this grow is up. I wouldnt mind some super homegrown organic tomatoes!
*- Gracie! Gracie! (takes a bow). I was never a big fan of tomatoes but there are many others to try.*
I really love my contraption for lighting. I suggest it to anyone who is able to use this type of setup. I really figured my homemade "reflector" would be trashed by now, but it's holding up very good and I feel like it works really good too.
-* I'm in the planning of a reflector like that as well! The aluminum cloning pans came in twos!* 
As far as the water, I have to be honest... I have been testing it, and it appears to be right around 7.0 pH. It's a little high, and I'd like to pH down it to around 6.5, but I read that vinegar is really a temporary fix rather than long-term. I haven't seen any problems appearing pH-wise, so I guess they are fine with that level. Shhh! Dont tell anyone.
*- Yeah the best solutions are sometimes the simplest, they say. Yeah I use vinegar as a pH down and baking soda as a pH up. They seem to work very well indeed.*
As far as nutes, I think I may hold off.. until right around that time. I have read that WW (assuming thats what they both are, lol) like modest water and nutes. Even though my nutes are organic, I figure I may as well feed them modestly. They are doing so great too, that Im not sure they will need nutes until that time.
lol.. god, I almost want to feed the pee just because it would make my gf go "WTF".. but im telling you, i'd only think about piss while I was high from their buds if I did!
*- ROFL That was fucking hilarious! I swear I went cross-eyed for a while! But you could certainly continue hoping that you have a male among them. If you do, you can break out the bubbles on El Macho and see just what I mean! LOL I read somewhere that some phenos of the Big Bud strain smell and taste like cat piss... To that I ask... How can you tell?*
If my plants got 8OZ.. lol.. hmm first let me see how many pounds that is... (checking google)... Okay, so HALF a POUND? lol... ok, i can go with this 'what if'.... Well, considering I am a small smoker.. I buy 2grams and it will roll about 1 1/2 blunts... And they last me a few months.. (yes, I said a blunt lasts me a few months) I only hit the blunt maybe 3 times and I am good to go. sometimes I will go back to the blunt and hit it some more, but usually im pretty good at that amount.... 1/2 a pound would last me probably my entire life. I would likely keep it in the mason jars and continue to cure/store it.
*- So you wouldn't increase your consumption rate or amount or sell off enough to make back setup cost or either donate the remainder to a compassion club. I worry about that cuz I'm certain that I can produce a surplus for myself and, beyond a few novelty ideas, what the fuck will I do with the rest?*
They say pot is like wine, and it gets better with age (while properly stored) so I would keep it all curing and having some super bomb weed for many moons to come!! lol
*- So you would never grow cannabis at this scale again?* 
I've noticed I hit the weed more now though. When Im smoking it... I think because I used to smoke cigarettes, and hitting a cig would intensify my high, whereas now, I dont have that cig bumper so I have to hit the weed more. Either way, Im a lightweight. I can not WAIT to hit some WW. Im going to blast through galaxies.
*- Ah! increase your use to about 4 times a week and you will be shocked at just how long an ounce will last. Well, I suspect you should have a right dandy time! My next strain may be a sativa dom. (and I've had my eye on Ice.) Maybe my perfect retirement would be growing and smoking weed all day chillin in bed with my woman...*
What kind of exhaust do you have? If I remember correctly (and I have a horrible memory) you don't have an actual exhaust expelling heat from your grow area right? I know for sure you have fans. If this is all accurate, I would say if an exhaust fan you could easily push your temps down! Mine get as low as 65 right when the lights come on.
*- you are right I don't have any exhaust I have to wrap my head around a solution to it but it will probably involve that flexible ducting and a small lampshade. LOL There are a lot of air spaces between the shelving and the back wall of the closet so the ventilation in isn't a problem it is the out. If I could get more heat out I would gladly add more lights, but I have a small room and it would just make the rest of the living space uncomfortably warm. I think for this area I will just keep my lighting limited to those 3 or 4 lights.*


----------



## annanda (Oct 24, 2008)

Let me just say i admire your plants a lot, i have been reading a few journals since i've become a member but your plants look absolutely delicious!! 

I have a grow of my own, wattitude white widow, my first grow, this is my 6th day and i was just wondering how do you maintain your heat in the closet after you turn off the lights? I also use CFL's, blue spectrum and the temperature is looking good so far. Im just worried that it will drop after i turn off the lights. 

(I hope you can help me with my question and understand my english, im from Europe and english is not my 1st language).


----------



## hackel (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope you don't mind me jumping in for this question, curb. The best way I know of keeping the temp at a constant is insulation, but between us.... Insulation in a grow box is usually not a good thing to have because it ensure a nice even baking on all of your leaves. What I have seen a lot is people set up the lights on one timer and the ventilation fans on another. set them up in staggered times so that from 7pm-7am the lights are on and the fans are on from, say... 7pm - 7:30am so that they get the excess heat away from the grow as the lights are cooling down from the day cycle and then they shut off shortly after all is well to keep the temps from sinking any further. That isn't the only way to do it, but it is surely a good idea! Good luck on your grow, Annanda! 

Fantastic name by the way! Especially for a marijuana growing forum... kinda wished I had thought of it!


----------



## rictor (Oct 24, 2008)

great looking grow...


----------



## asher187 (Oct 25, 2008)

Just finished reading your journal, Great job!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 25, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 26 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (2)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x7 = 11,200)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 77ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

Hey guys.. Not sure if Ive mentioned it in here much but I had to start another thread elsewhere about a plant problem. Basically my plants were totally under OR overwatered... I couldnt figure out which... And heres how that shitty tale goes:

Basically I heard from a lot of people that I should water every 3-4 days. I read in a ton of places that people water until it comes from the drain holes, and they only do that every 3-4 days.... I decided I should be doing that.

Wrong answer.. This is a classic case of "If its not broken, dont fix it". My plants were fine on my watering cycle... Changing it from daily to waiting days, was causing my dirt to completely dry out... I made the post on plant probs, and people were automatic to call it OVERwatering.. So of course I didnt give them a lot of water.

Well, last night I did a thorough watering. You arent suppose to let the water just leak from one drain hole.. I guess you want it to drain from ALL drainholes... So, I poured a shit-ton of water through them. I made sure EVERY drainhole was leaking.

This morning Charlotte was starting to help herself stand up rather than just droop her leaves... I must admit, I lost a little bit of growth due to this issue. I also havent fed nutes.. so, either way, she is feeling a little better and though people claim I shouldnt have to water for days, Id have to say my dirt IS drying out now.

Funny because just the other day one of the visitors to this thread told me what to do to keep my dirt from drying out and I didnt have a problem with that then, but now it's clear I do. Thanks for jinxing me buddy!! lol

So, today I will let them sleep from 11am-5pm as usual.. But when they wake up, I will likely thoroughly water them again because to be honest, I think they need it.

So.. anywho.. Here they are.

I have a ton to do in preparation of the flowering season.

I am going to build the most of my filter today.. My econolight should be delivered next friday.. I got a bake-a-round for a cooltube on ebay and that hopefully will be sent soon.

So anyways.. I hope charlotte comes back hard.

Charlotte (on left) lookin droopy






She got way droopier than that yesterday

So I watered a lot and she seemed to be coming back a little this morning






Dry dead roots






New root development


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am glad you got everything figured out! I bet in a week they 2x the size.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks to Rictor Asher187. Hopefully I can get this back on track so I can start doing better journal entries like I used to. Right now is kind of a time of trials and errors with the watering.


----------



## rictor (Oct 25, 2008)

u should try hydro next time around


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 25, 2008)

why should i do that


----------



## rictor (Oct 25, 2008)

just alot easier then soil i think... 
just check on the ph and nute levels every week or so... 
simply get it going and make sure u follow the feeding schedule/ ph water and there's no way u can mess up...


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 26, 2008)

how is it easier? 

soil + plants + ph= success

hydro + pumps + timers + ppm + unmovable plants + reservoir= easier than soil?

not being rude, just seems like soil has less things that can go wrong.


----------



## billypotboy (Oct 26, 2008)

out of curiosity icurbyou do u have some sort of drainage set up on ure pots i no u have a hole in the bottom but do u have soil all the way through the pot? i use clay pebbles, improves drainage and aeration maybe it would be an idea to help those roots get some air and be able to drain easier. who said growing was easy ??? lol


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Oct 26, 2008)

hey Curb awesome grow u got going man wanted to subscribe!! i see a couple of us started some cfl setups this fall(you/me/dirt and a few others). As far as the droopyness it might be overnuted with nitrogen. First time i watered mine with Schultz's 10-15-10 at 1/4 strength and it got really droopy and is taking its time to perk up now. I am pretty sure it was all the N i gave it that made em droppy caus in a month of using just water they never stayed droopy for more than a day. Im just watering with pure water my next few feedings and then start back up at 1/4 strength. Hey maybe checkout my journal you can see the plant im talking about. Anyway good luck and great job so far +rep!!!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 26, 2008)

I fed my plants nutes twice.. at half strength about 2 weeks ago was the last time. They've been on hold for awhile. They have been on just water.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 26, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 27 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (2)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x7 = 11,200)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 77ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*


Update: plants still look like shit. Still can't figure out the problem.

Gardening not fun anymore.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 26, 2008)

This might sounds crazy but goto your local nursery and get some Mycorrhizal Fungi, it helps promote root growth and loosens up soil giving your plants air.


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 26, 2008)

they still look a lot better than mine did when i had my problem, bro. how many days since you have watered? its amazing if you let them sit for 5 days then water they come alive.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 27, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 28 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (2)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x7 = 11,200)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 80ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

Well guys, it's been slow in the whole "Updating Journal" department. I was having a watering issue and there wasn't much progess to update on. I lost probably a week's worth of growth due to my plants insane slow-down of production.

I think I might be back on track but only time will tell. I'll tell you what, I feel bad for Scrooge.. Now I know what it's like to have your plant failing and you dont know what to do. It fucking sucks... and during the precious time you could be getting growth, you wind up having a growth-halt... makes you not even want to play anymore! lol

So, today is Monday and the plants are looking a little better. #3 is pointing it's leaves at the sky a little bit again, and it has a ton of side growth.
Charlotte is looking less sad and is having some O.K. side growth.

My HPS is due to get here via UPS delivery on Friday. The cooltube lady said she would send it out today, so I hope that gets here within a reasonable amount of time.
We have this big Halloween party we are putting on on Friday night. So, if I can maybe get the supplies all ready on Saturday and then install them on Sunday that would be spectacular. Then I could drop into 12/12 within a week.

I really want to transplant into 3 gal containers before I drop into 12/12... But, I cant do that while I am taking up space with the large fan. So here is my idea that ive been mowing over:

Im having a hard time moving the plants and shit because they will bump the timers and then I have to take the plants back out of the box and get in there and get the timers set up again. Its a fucking pain. So, when I get the supplies for the cooltube and everything, then I can ditch the huge fan (Which is mainly used to cool the plants) and then I could rig up that small one from before.. Thus creating more space, and I could put the fucking timers somewhere else, and have the space for two 3gal pots. 

Whatchya think?

Transplant before flower? I mean, last time I transplanted, my growth didn't slow down at all. 

Heres the ladies. Thanks everyone for your support!

Oh and to scrooges question:
Pic taken: 11:40pm, Oct 26
Last watered: October 25th 6pm
Time passed since last watering: 30 hours


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is looking good, if you can get rid of the big fan and replace it with a small one, do it as long as your temps stay down. (My 3rd plant just showed female BTW)


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, of course temps are top priority. I think with a cooltube, it should keep my box around 80. Then the fan will just push some air and leaves around.

I heard your plant showed female. That's so righteous bro. I feel way behind all you guys now! Im not going to know gender for like 2 weeks from now at least!


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to see they perked back up again


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Oct 27, 2008)

nice to see your babies getting happier...did you figure the whole thing out, was it over watering or too much Nitrogen? Im in the same spot as you lol


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 27, 2008)

I think overwatering??? I dont know man. I'm not watering it, and it APPEARS to be looking better but it's a little early to tell.. It's very stressful!! I feel for you.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 27, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> Glad to see they perked back up again


Thanks! I am going to read your journal here soon.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 27, 2008)

*Update: Built my filter*

I forgot to let you guys know I built my filter.
I saw this method used on another forum. I'm unsure if it works. I held it over my face and tried to smell my homies pizza the other night, but it was more of a joke.... I didnt smell the pizza though. haha.

Anyways... here are a few pics to stimulate your optics

Sewing panty hose onto a pencil cup






Not too bad. I like to view myself as the Martha Stuart of growing... (not really)






Holes in the bottom of the smaller pencil cup, then I poured in the carbon... as you can tell it got all over the floor... I also stuffed cotton in there to seal it up so the carbon doesnt fall out someday.


















I could cut this end off but I kinda like it. Reminds me of a hoodlum robbing a litquor store with panty hose on their face






Deep up inside.. mmmm yeah


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 27, 2008)

they look like they are going to be okay now for sure.


----------



## hackel (Oct 27, 2008)

Dude, I am glad that they are doing better! I think maybe they are just going through a rebellious phase... you know how kids can be! That filter looks pretty good! Have your plants started to become noticably smelly outside of the dresser? I love the hoodlum bit! I wish that I could diagnose this problem with your plants.do you think that maybe a transplant will help them? Growth had slowed on my plant until I transplanted and it sped right back up. Maybe your plants are getting rootbound? 


Whatchya think?
First off I think "Hell Yeah!" about your cooltube! I, myself, will stick to the CFL's and might just get a couple of t5's after these lights go, but I think that you have a solid plan there! If I could get my fan out of the way I would have room for a whole other Johnnie! Have you done space tests and seen how much extra room you will actually have? You could also nail your power strip with the timers on it to the upper side-wall and that will keep both the timers out of the way and your wiring off the ground! How/where are you going to mount your carbon filter?

Transplant before flower?
I would say definitely! I have only done this once, but it seems to me that if you are extra careful and turn your plants upside down and let the root mass slide out with gravity, you run less risk of causing stress. Just take preventative measures for dirt spills because the loose dirt on the top spreads out real good! LOL I don't mean to sound preachy or anything. I know that you have done transplants before and all that... 



Good luck!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 27, 2008)

hackel said:


> Dude, I am glad that they are doing better! I think maybe they are just going through a rebellious phase... you know how kids can be! That filter looks pretty good! Have your plants started to become noticably smelly outside of the dresser? I love the hoodlum bit! I wish that I could diagnose this problem with your plants.do you think that maybe a transplant will help them? Growth had slowed on my plant until I transplanted and it sped right back up. Maybe your plants are getting rootbound?
> 
> 
> Whatchya think?
> ...


Ive been wondering if they are rootbound. I mean, they had TONS of roots just 1 week into their lives. I am definitely going to do the transplant. I just dont have the room until the new shit comes. I realized, its coming on Wedndesday.. I think I said friday on here but that was wrong.

I should hopefully have this all done by Fri night.

Last night my girlfriend said she could smell it in the whole bedroom. I asked what it looked like and she said "Plant and pine".

I could put the strip up on the wall, Its where I have my Light and my fan strips. I am going to overhaul the box. It'll be much better. I just need these damn plants to do better.

Im going to mount the filter on my exhaust fan. Just right up on top. I will take tons of pics of everything when I do it 

Plants arent looking as good this evening as they were this morning... but whatever.. I told the guys in my water issue thread that I wouldnt water for 5 days... so... Im 2 days in now.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 28, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 29 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (2)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x7 = 11,200)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 77ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

*The stress and woes of #3 and Ms. Charlotte*
My babies arent doing too great. They arent DEAD or anything but that have halted growth for sure. They are no longer BOOMING as they once were.

I have another thread going about my "watering" issue. I was instructed by another member of the forum to attempt to 'not water the plants for 5 days'. Get them good and dry so that I can kind of figure out when I should be watering. I was 2.5 days into the 5 day mark and they couldn't take it. #3 was looking TERRIBLE. I've never seen her appear so droopy.. and turning YELLOW!

I watered them and left for work.

I feel like I am dealing with a race against time right now, but at a very slow pace. Let me explain.. 

I really want to transplant these things. I feel that there are 2 issues going on. 1) the water issue 2) pot-size.
I have to admit that my roots were champions at only a week old. After I put them into the 1.5gal pots the roots were at the drainholes QUICK!
I want to transplant them into larger pots, but I dont have the room because of the huge fan, but I wont need that huge fan once I get my HPS/cooltube. I will run a SMALLER fan. But the HPS isnt here until tomorrow and the cooltube is WHO KNOWS how far out. You know how people on ebay are.

So, fuckit.. I am going to get some 4gal or so pots today. Right after work.. Straight to HD, get the pots, and then I go home. I am going to transplant them tonight. If they dont fit in the box, well fuckit then. I will rigg up another solution.

Tomorrow I will get my light, and I will wire everything up tomorrow afternoon. I will only be waiting on my cooltube.... I should be able to get that bad boy thrown together relatively quick, I mean.. it's a glass tube for crying outloud. Just need to hook it to the ducts and i'll be good.

So... I guess my plan goes like this:

*Tues (today): *Go buy all the parts for lighting/cooltube setup, buy larger pots... then TRANSPLANT.
*Wed: *If UPS is on time, receive light and do all the wiring and get it basically laid out and ready to go.
*Thurs: *Cut new holes in the box, install the ducting on both sides, and prepare it so that when I get the tube I can just slap it in there.

Then... wait for cooltube.

Sigh...

Here are the sick little fellas in an animated GIF:


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 28, 2008)

I would transplant ASAP, I found it easiest to water the plants just a bit, wait an hour or so, then flip the pots upside down with your hand covering as much as possible, and then put into the new pot, and give a 40oz watering, within a few days your girls will love you. I was rootbound in 1.5g pots within 2 weeks of vegg.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 28, 2008)

bxke, I think youre right. Thank you for the advice on how to do it and for your confidence!

I asked my girl this morning while I was in the shower, "So, you think if I just like put my hand at the base of the trunk and tip over the pot??... I mean, with the party cup I could kinda squeeze the cup a little and loosen it, but I cant squeeze the pot"

So, sounds like I had the right idea.. 

Im feeling good about this whole transplant thing.

_and yes, I talk about my plants to my girl while Im showering. Dont judge me! lol_


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha no judging here. After I transplanted to 3 gallon pots the plants just took off, bet ya if you transplant today by thursday morning they will be all perked up.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 28, 2008)

Im thinking of hitting some 5gals... But Im not sure. Wouldnt want to overkill it. Im doing 4gal at _least._ What'd'you think?


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 28, 2008)

good luck curb. scary stuff. weird that your plants couldn't take 5 days without water. I'm in a 2 gallon pot, not even filled and the soil takes a week to dry after watering about 2 litres. Question: what medium are you growing in? perhaps the water isn't being held in the soil and is just running through. maybe get some kickass medium for the transplant. I'm using PRO MIX and it seems to hold air and water nicely. maybe your soil isn't holding air and the roots are growing to the bottom to search for it where they are being drowned. no idea - i'm a novice - but just some thoughts to think about.

super curious as to the effectiveness of the carbon filter. keep us posted.

also an idea might be to throw some really weak solution of nutes in. maybe they are missing some key mineral? what ph is your water? do you know your soil ph? 

ireally though, t's not rocket science - you seem pretty capable so fear not, i'm sure good times are just around the corner.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 28, 2008)

I am using the FoxFarm Forest stuff. I see tons of people suggesting it so I think it's good soil?? I hope so cuz I am NOT buying another bag of dirt! Shit was expensive! haha.

My water pH is high (7.0 with my test kit)... But the plants were booming before with the exact same level water so I don't see a relation there. I have no clue the soil pH, would it say it on the bag? Or would I need some sort of tester to know that?

Yeah, i think the new pots and my newfound watering structure will be just the trick for my treats..... YOU LIKE THAT HALLOWEEN INUENDO?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 28, 2008)

Get square pots so you can maximize your floor area/pot size ratio.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 28, 2008)

They make square ones? I'll have to try to find some like that. Good idea man. Thanks!


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah square ones are good for maximizing the area...also...umm the grow bags are good too because they are somewhat shapeable and they also make square ones


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 28, 2008)

Bags scare me.. I could see me fucking something up with that. I will try to find some square pots! Thats a real good idea guys. I apreesh!


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 28, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Bags scare me.. I could see me fucking something up with that. I will try to find some square pots! Thats a real good idea guys. I apreesh!


Pshhhh weeny...Once they get full they're really sturdy
Then again I really like the comfort of a big ol' plastic pot


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 28, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: STILL 29 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (2)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x7 = 11,200)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 77ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

Let me start this by saying that I figured out what the problem was.... I realized after the transplant and everything, that when this whole thing started I did change their environment. I put something in there I should never have put in the box. Something that is too tainted with deception and horror that it is clear now why my plants got sick... It was.... The Holy Bible. LMFAO. Really tho... The same time I put it in there to prop up the fan was the same time they went a array.

On a more serious note..

Okay.. I went to HomeDepot as promised... I couldnt find any 4gal pots and the 5 gals were too big to fit 2 in my box. I could not for the LIFE of me find square ones that would even closely fit at all! !!!!

I decided on the biggest one I could find that would fit. They are 3gal. The way I see it, it's twice the size and I got a 5gal.. You know, the orange one that HomeDepot sells with their logo and character on it? Yeah.. I snagged one just in case one of my kids is a male. Then I will put the female in the 5gal and put her in the box alone!!

I did the transplant with my girlfriend.. Who by the way is angry at me 

It was pretty simple.. I took a few pics of the roots as best I could with one hand on the plant and another hand holding my iphone.

I cant fit the friggin lights at the distance I should.. I have so much shit in the way, etc. I really need to figure something out! EDIT: Figured it. Lowered it to an inch or two above the plants.

But it's looking good so far.

*I didnt water them after the transplant since I just watered them this morning!*

Here goes...

This is how they were when I got home from work. Still looking perky. This is the last time you were see them in these pots.






I figured out the culprit!







#3's naked butt!






Another shot of that pale ass
























Charlotte's roots












#3






Charlotte


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG! I knew the bible was bad! jk jk


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 28, 2008)

I bet in the morning they are all perked up!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 29, 2008)

woops.......


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 29, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 30 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (2)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x7 = 11,200)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 77ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

Well, here's your update for the day.

*Charlotte 12 hours after her transplant.*






*#3 12 hours after her transplant.*






*Here is some random shot of #3's belly*






*And a random shot of Charlotte's belly*






*Ladies seem to be saggin a little again. I'll see how hey look when I get home. Hopefully no saggier.*






*Got my 150w HPS setup today! I'm eager to wire it up! WHERE IS THAT COOLTUBE THOUGH?!*


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 29, 2008)

fucking god. he'll screw you every time.

nice transplant. I think they are just itching for that hps. Hey, when are you thinking of flowering? any vertical height concerns?


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 29, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> fucking god. he'll screw you every time.
> 
> nice transplant. I think they are just itching for that hps. Hey, when are you thinking of flowering? any vertical height concerns?


Ah yes, my first customer of the day. It sure has been slow around these here parts this afternoon. (im talking in a total gold-rush Western prospector voice in case you are wondering).

Anywho... I am planning on beginning flowering the moment I get the HPS/Cooltube installed. I am going to do all of the wiring of the HPS today and then just wait for the cooltube to show up... Hopefully no longer than Monday??

Hope the lady whos sending the cool tube actually sent it!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 29, 2008)

Just remember you don't have to take the ballast apart, there are two screws that hold the socket on, unscrew them the socket comes off (theres a black and white wire) cut it, and extend the socket. I keep seeing people taking the ballast apart when there is no need to.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 29, 2008)

whys everyone do it if you dont have to?


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 29, 2008)

I cant figure out what to attach this copper wire to... There is a black, a white and a copper... i understand black and white, but not the copper one.


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 29, 2008)

copper is for Earthing.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 29, 2008)

let me rephrase... The copper, Im sure, is for the ground.

What is the wire I need to hook it to?



Also, not really quite sure on why dude's diagram (located here: http://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/57386circuit.jpg ) doesnt match how the thing is currently wired out of the box.

He has blue, blue and black meeting.. But thats not how this is wired in the box. In the box it's red, red and black meeting.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 29, 2008)

You don't have to take it apart because you can just extend the white/black wire to the socket. On the opposite end the white/black/green wires on your extension cord connect to the white/black/copper, green goes with copper.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 29, 2008)

I attached a pic, that round metal piece comes off with two screws.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 29, 2008)

*Journal Update still day 30*

Welp... I DID IT!

Thanks to everyone whom helped me out with it!!!!

*My kids when I got home from work. Still going to hold off until tomorrow AM before watering. That will be at the 48 hour mark. If they still look good though, I will wait until after work tomorrow which will put it at the 56 hour mark.*






*150watts of HPS brightness. When I first turned it on I was like "Wtf..." and then pretty soon my room looked like it was about 9pm on a Summer day... ahh yes, the 'warm-up' period.*


----------



## hackel (Oct 29, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Yeah, i think the new pots and my newfound watering structure will be just the trick for my treats..... YOU LIKE THAT HALLOWEEN INUENDO?


 
LMAO! I am on the dopy-sleepy end of my high and that got me giggling like I had just smoked up!!! Things are looking great! Where did all the days go... You are already getting the hps? Weren't you just talking about getting it, like yesterday?? Aww, man I am losing my mind! 

If I ever had the room to make that work, I will definitely have to look at this journal again and use this much better setup, than my own!

If your plants just had some kind of ugly duckling phase before, I'd feel safe in saying that they are out of it! Looking mighty fine!

Enough 'if's' I'm going to bed. I can hardly wait to see the gains you make after you have a day or so on that HPS!


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 29, 2008)

verrrrrrrr nice...


----------



## Thivi11 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm sad that this isn't a CFL only grow now, but best of luck to you, I'm sure this is for the best anyways 

lol


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Oct 30, 2008)

so curb what was the ph of the water u have been feeding?? i think my plant droops because of ph problems. got my tester in the mail and cant wait for my kit to get here. sux i cant get shit locally


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 30, 2008)

My pH is a little high. It's about 6.9. I need to get some pH down but I truly am way too busy to go and pick some up. It's on the list though!


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 30, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 31 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (2)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x7 = 11,200)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 77ºF
Nutes: On Hold.
*

So, looks like it's been a month. To think 1 month ago today all I had was a itty bitty sprout in a Halloween party cup. And how fitting is that? Considering in one day it will be Halloween.

I am still waiting on my cooltube. I used my homie's ebay account so the person is going to mail it to him. I hope it shows up today.That would be fucking awesome.

Last night, as you know, I hooked up the HPS wiring. I didn't install the light yet as I dont really have anywhere for it until I get the cooltube.

I watered my plants this morning (9am) since it had been 48 hours since the last watering. They were starting to sag, so I hope when I get home they are happy again..... sigh.. I hope..

They seem to be finicky. I guess they have only been in the new pots for like 1.5 days, so I should give them a break and not expect too much so soon.

I'd like to take a brief moment to do this --->  (cuss smiley may not be showing up..) to the USPS (United States Postal Service). I have been waiting for my Zeitgeist DVDs for 10-11 days now and still have yet to see them. If they could PLEASE get me my cooltube and my Zeitgeist DVDs before I go 'postal' I would be happy! 

Anyways... I love you guys. Thanks for the support. We'll be dropping into flower here shortly and then I can join the mob that is flowering.

Here are the kids... and a picture of the pumpkin I carved last night after wiring up the HPS.... Oh yes, and I lit my pumpkin with a daylight CFL. lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 30, 2008)

So is the transplant working well so far? The definitely don't look as saggy, I would wait about 3-4 days between waterings on the 3g. I water about 48oz every 4 days.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 30, 2008)

I hadn't actually watered it during the transplant. So they were still running on the "1.5gal watering".. If that makes sense.

You totally brought to my attention that I am going to have to fucking re-dial in the new water amount and days... GOD DAMNIT.. I suck at that shit.... Sigh.

I watered like... oh.. 2.5 of those water bottle's each.. So, whats that.. 17oz X 2.5 = ... 32.5oz ish?

So next time I will aim for almost 3 bottles then?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ya I just use the same 16oz dixie cup to water them, 3 cups each usually does the trick.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 30, 2008)

This community is so caring... Thanks bxke... I love you... (no homo)


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 30, 2008)

*Fucked-up date:*

Yes... I am stoned.






But this could turn out well....? Right? lol


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 31, 2008)

could turn out well. get these problems fixed man, or my plants might actually catch up one day haha


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 31, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 32 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (2)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x7 = 11,200)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 77ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

Welp.. like my quick, stoned update last night showed. I decided to take a pipe cleaner and LST my plant. Or... i guess, bend my plant over like a tea pot, short and stout.

Looks kinda funny now.. The reason I did it is it kept growing into the light.. So fuck it, I pulled it down. Get away from that light!

Im still just kinda hangin out waiting for the cooltube. doop-dee-doop.

I hope it comes today... cross your fingers guys! I got my zeitgeist dvds last night!


Le Plants






My HPS.. Thanks to bxke for saving me the $5 on the metal electric box.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 31, 2008)

I made a cooltube today. Its in the journal.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 31, 2008)

Just commented


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 1, 2008)

hey a little off subject here but you guys are my usual go to pplkiss-ass. Anyway i was getting high at my buddy's place and there was a few ladybugs hangin around so i caught em and stored em in my fridge. I really think it would be awesome to have these in my plants. What you guys think. no need to put em in there if i dont have any signs of pest?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 1, 2008)

I put some lady bugs in my closet, they won't do any harm, just eat any random bugs or pests that show up. If they have nothing to eat they will just die.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 1, 2008)

ok heres what i forgot to ask. does it matter if my plants already flowering and got some tiny buds on it?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 1, 2008)

Ive read that ladybugs are good in the garden... during flower or not.

They are probably really cold in your fridge! lol


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 2, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 33.5 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (5)26w, (2)23w CFL
Lumens: 1600 (x7 = 11,200)
Light Cycle: 18/6
Temps: 77ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

I got my tube yesterday. Had a party here last night so I couldnt build the tube. Was pretty damn hungover today too.

Plan of attack: Tomorrow at 'lights out' I will remove the plants from the grow box and put them in the closet, with 1 fan to circulate air and I will close up the closet, eliminating any light leaks.

I then will have the box out all day for me to remodel it. Aside from the cooltube/HPS setup needing to be installed I also need to install the filter and re-arrange the powerstrips and timers that are in the box.

I am really sick of bumping the timers with the plants and then having to remove the plants in order to re-set the timers properly. For flowering I am planning on having the timers be OUTSIDE of the box.

*I'd just like everyone to know that the roots have already hit the bottom of these new 3gal pots.* I see them trying to exit through the drainholes of the pots.
They do love the new pots. They seem to be growing quite well.

Some people say to put the plants in 24-36 hours of complete darkness before dropping into 12/12... What are your guys' thoughts on this?

Now for eye-candy...

My closest friend showing off the bake-a-round.... lol






Looks like Charlotte is trying to grow multiple cola stems. Or whatever you call it.






#3 fading her yellow back to green!!! YAY!






The both of them, hanging out.


----------



## Bagelthief (Nov 2, 2008)

you let your friends know that you grow??


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 2, 2008)

They look sooooo much better. I knew that transplant would be the ticket.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 2, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 34 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: No lights (Currently in Veg to Flower transition
Lumens: 0
Light Cycle: 0/24
Temps: 70ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

Well, we have some huge news over here in the lives of #3 and Charlotte...
It appears one of these babies has decided to show it's gender.








So here's how the story goes. I woke up this morning and pulled the babies out of the growbox, and put them in the middle of my room along with the growbox. I began watering them. (went 72 hours this time guys!).. They weren't quite as perky and I am putting them in the closet for 24 hours of darkness so I can have a 9am-9pm 12/12 schedule. I figured a little water before their trip into the black hole would be nice.

While I was watering something made me decide to look at the nodes for gender. I rarely do this...

Low and behold... what do I see... Are those pistils?.. maybe stipules?... wait.. yup... it's a girl!

Far back shot:






A little closer do you see the 2 white hairs on the other side of the stipules?








So that pretty much rocks...

I have one confirmed female, and the other plant has yet to confirm itself.

ANYONE WANNA GUESS WHO THE CONFIRMED FEMALE IS???

So today I have to do some work for a client, but I also need to get this box all ready. It's going to be a busy day. I am excited to get these plants under that 150w HPS.

uhmmm.. iunno what else to say guys...

I think I lost train of thought. lol.... Heres some more pics!









Bottom of the pot again






Sittin in the closet






An empty box lookin' for a remodel:


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 2, 2008)

damn after seeing those results i think i am going to have to transplant mine too, they were having really the same symptoms. Anyway the lady bug things a success. I put em on there and it was awesome watching them crawl all over the plant, oh yea and they just walk right on buds over pistils not doing any damage. Ha ha i loved the experience.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay female!


----------



## drybiedog (Nov 2, 2008)

gotta be char, no?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey guess what, big news just posted in my journal! And I am guessing Charlotte is your baby girl.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 35 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: No lights (Currently in Veg to Flower transition
Lumens: 0
Light Cycle: 0/24
Temps: 70ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

Ok.. So i built my light and tube last night.

The most lame part is I took the plants out and set them in the dark closet at like 11:30am or so yesterday... Long story short, I decided half way through what I better 12/12 was... so Its going to be 5pm-5am... So.... the SHIT part is that they will have been in complete darkness for like 30 hours by the time they get light.... I swear I read having them in 36 hrs darkness was good, but last night I looked that up and people were saying it could cause stress... Fuckit.. I cant do shit about it. I have to have them from 5-5... It's better for the plants and for myself to take care of them.

Another 2.5hrs to go. At this point it doesnt really matter....

ANYWAYS.. Here are some random shots of the new tube.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh and since there were no other guesses on who the confirmed female is.. I will tell you!

It was........












#3!!!!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

The cooltube looks great! How is it working out for ya so far?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

I wont be using it on the plants themselves until 5pm.. Which is 30 mins from now.

Last night I was testing temps using the light/cooltube but no exhaustfan or fan blowing in the box.. The temps I think reached 84... They may settle around 86 i suppose. I just cant wait to put the plants under the lights!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

They will thank you for it with sweet stinky buds.


----------



## drybiedog (Nov 3, 2008)

hows the filter working out? my whole place stank when i walked in the front door after a weekend away. I need some odor control quick - does your rig work?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

I dont know yet!! lol my plants have been in the closet all yesterday and today... They dont smell yet so I dont know if the filter works!! haha Im sorrrry!!

I really wish I could say that they love the lights and the filter works, but I just dont know anything yet! Trust me.. Im dying. Im on the edge of my bed, laptop on my lap, checking my phone every few mins.... See watch... 17.5 mins remain!

The box is totally empty and sitting about 5 feet in front of me


----------



## hackel (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow! I am astounded at all the progress you've made!!! And a girl! Congrats! That could be somehting that will convert you into the grower that LST's religiously after a famously successful first trial! The box is becoming more and more genius by the day and you still have a plant that has yet to show!

Now, I don't mean this in a bad way but, I hope that your other one is a male. That way you can enjoy breeding and it will almost guarantee that you will continue growing these along with those veggies!

Those plants really know how to perk up!!!


----------



## OGDANTON (Nov 3, 2008)

Post post post!!!!!!! I cant take it anymore!!!


----------



## drybiedog (Nov 3, 2008)

we all wait with bated breath. no smell, eh? Seed selection is everything. ww must not be stinky. My god, my kush is crazy. My friend came over yesterday and started laughing even though my grow is in the basement. any preflowers at all on charlotte? She looks like a goddess.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

Its so fucking beautiful! I will update now! just give me a min to type up the update and take pics!!!!!!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

Can't wait to see it, what do you think of this, Inductor 6 In. In-Line Duct Booster Fan - DB206 at The Home Depot, to exhaust my closet into the attic?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 35.5 days
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (1) 150w HPS
Lumens: 15,000
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 80ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

OKAY GUYS! We're back in session!

I busted the babies out of the closet and shoved the growbox back into the closet as quick as I could... Organized shit, put the ladies in... Then, I was like, "Shit, I need to boost them up!" so... I made a shelf and now they are looking MARVELOUS!

So, i see no extra signs of femaleness on #3.. It's still just that one V.

No signs of sex on Charlotte. Although, she does have very prominent lumps where her branches meet the stem. These are not balls, it's not like that.. Just looks like they were hot glued onto the stem. Kinda odd..

#3 looked GREAT coming out of the closet. Leaves raised up... just being HAWT!... She has no real noticeable scent.. I sniffed her a bunch and I get a slight slight weed smell.

Charlotte on the other hand has a scent. She smells like shit.. and I dont mean that to be rude. She really smells like dog shit. Like when you are driving in your car and youre like *sniff smiff*.. wtf?.. and then find dog shit on your shoes... Im going to have my girl smell them when she gets home... Hopefully she will come up with a better comparison for me to explain it for you guys.

#3 looks much bigger.. Like, she seems to have grown a lot in the last 30 hours.

Both pots have numerous roots poking out. They really want to leave the pots! LOL WTF?! Im going to end up with 30 gallon drums for pots at the end of this venture!

*Hackel* - You say you want it to be male. Im not necessarily hoping for male, but if it is, I wouldnt complain at all. Pollenating sounds like a great experience, plus it would buy some room for a 5gal pot for #3.. But like I said... Either way is great IMO!

*Drybie* - Nothin on Charlotte yet. Wanna place your bet?? lol. I have read that WW has a strong scent. Maybe it just comes strong during flowering. AHHH!!!! *IM IN FLOWERING GUYS!!! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT?!*

*OGDANTON *- Hi! I didn't know you were a viewer!!!! HERES YOUR POST!!!

*BXKE* - I use that same fan, only the 4" version for mine!!! I have 2.. one for the exhaust and one for the cooltube!

The brightness caused my camera to create lines... its crazy.













CHARLOTTE!!!






My gender confirmed beauty #3!






A booster for my kids!












The ballast






Lookin down on 'em






Shut the door most of the way and peeked the camera lens in there


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

Does your ballast not get hot sitting on that carpet?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

Iunno.. its warm on some areas but not hot.. Should I put it on something? Like a chunk of wood?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

I just worry about the carpet catching fire, but if it is working why mess with it right?


----------



## genfranco (Nov 3, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Iunno.. its warm on some areas but not hot.. Should I put it on something? Like a chunk of wood?


You may want to put it on a concrete block or some type of metal... if it does catch fire.... You hear about this typ of stuff ... lol



Whatup Man, the plants are looking great since i last came about... lol... I see the everything is looking good for you with the new soil... remember... that the soil will be full of nutrients for about 4 weeks... after that ...depending on watering styles and such... youll need to either .. Transplant to give new nutes... (looks like your space is limited...but 2 5 gallons would fit in there.... Dont think youll really need 5 gallons for such short plants though.. Although you are just starting to flower... Double the growth..) or Start adding nutes in your water mix . I personally just transplant when i flower.... then at the last 3 - 4 weeks i add some overdrive or cha ching stuff... its for hydro but it works great if you can get the ppm dosage in your water right... 

Anyway... they look great... Can you drop the light and raise it or are you just going to be moving the plants with books or somethin...lol... 

Good luck bro...


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

genfranco said:


> You may want to put it on a concrete block or some type of metal... if it does catch fire.... You hear about this typ of stuff ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally everything you mentioned has been previously discussed/mentioned in my journal here.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 3, 2008)

i was thinking the same thing when I read that, I just bit my tongue of responding.


----------



## genfranco (Nov 3, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Literally everything you mentioned has been previously discussed/mentioned in my journal here.



Sorry man .. been a while since i read this thread.. and honestly i skipped the back and forth..lol...It is why i said "remember man"... a simple "thanks for reminding me retard" would have been nicer...


----------



## tleaf jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

nice grow yu got going here .y didnt yu take clones? jus askin.


----------



## genfranco (Nov 3, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Iunno.. its warm on some areas but not hot.. Should I put it on something? Like a chunk of wood?


yeah cause wood isnt flamable!..


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

genfranco said:


> yeah cause wood isnt flamable!..


Yeah, like metal doesn't get scorching hot?


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 3, 2008)

LOL....
the econolight ballast is safe i'd say
thats the best part about it is the sealed and SAFE ballast
that thing might get pretty damn warm but its same sitting on some wood.
i keep mine on a piece of slate tile or something like that


----------



## genfranco (Nov 3, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Yeah, like metal doesn't get scorching hot?



lol... Your funny


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah...the metal would ignite the carpet...
but if the searing hot metal were on some plywood...
well that's a little harder to ignite then some poly-fibered carpet


----------



## amd (Nov 3, 2008)

needs a metal wire rack oe stand, like a steel wire milk crate


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 3, 2008)

tleaf jr. said:


> nice grow yu got going here .y didnt yu take clones? jus askin.


I dont really have room at the time for some clones. i would like to do it some time and experience the knowledge that delivers but for this time I just dont have the space


----------



## dirtbagg (Nov 4, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> *Days since ground-break: 35 days
> Number of plants: 2
> Lights: No lights (Currently in Veg to Flower transition
> Lumens: 0
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit this looks really good dude! your killing it!
killling it!!!!!!! makes me want to upgrade my box dude lol


----------



## billypotboy (Nov 4, 2008)

that looks like a pretty cool set up curb. how much has the new set up cost you altogether then, bet you soon see tha light put your electric bill up. shame, but the things you have to do!! will you be repotting??again


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh man.. How much was it all... let me think here.

$18 tube
$32 150w
$25 in-line fan
$7 clamps
$9 electric cord for light
$6 electric cord for fan
$1 chain
$3 wire nuts
$2.50 for this piece of duct I used in the hole
$2 some little screws
$2 this piece of metal strap shit

$107.50 including shipping on everything.. I think my budget for it was $100. I cant complain. My temps are like 76&#730;F tops. I can bet my ass if I put $107 worth of CFLs in there I would have temps around 130º Im sure. lol

I think the HPS will raise the temps a little, but they are on 12/12 plus the CFLs wouldve bumped the electric bill too. I'd like to toss another CFL or 2 in there as well.

Repotting is all dependent on the gender of Charlotte. If it winds up male, then I will be repotting #3 into a 5gal... I cant do them both in 5gals though, I'm about 1.5" shy of being able to fit 2!


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 4, 2008)

*FYI guys, instead of my updated being around noon PST it will be around 6pm PST from here on out. I have my light hours from 5pm-5am. So when I wake up they are off until I get home from work. *


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 4, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 36 days
Day of 12/12: 2
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (1) 150w HPS
Lumens: 15,000
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 70ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

So.. My plants have been in 2 full 12hrs of light and 1 full 12hrs of dark. Still no sex signs on Charlotte.

My grow box is around 70&#730; and the fan inside isnt even on. I guess its not too hot in there.. Which is weird because Charlotte is fucking SWEATING. No really... It's sweating.. liquid... on some leaves.. I took pics...

First I will show the pics I took early just for my regular update entry... but then I will show the sweat pics... Tell me your thoughts.
Last watering was Saturday Nov. 1st 11AM







#3's preflower again






Random shots of the top of Charlotte






Top of Charlotte












Top of #3






Belly of #3






Belly of Charlotte







*And now for the sweat pics... I assure you I havent sprayed water in the box.. I havent cried.. its not super hot (70&#730;F)... its not raining or leaking water in my house... there is no water ANYWHERE ELSE in the box... and NO water on #3... JUST A SWEATY CHARLOTTE!*



















LOOK HOW MUCH WATER IS ON THIS ONE? ITS LIKE A HUGE PUDDLE


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 4, 2008)

So.....Charlotte is going to be really stinky from all that sweating right? lol jk
Any salt deposits? hmmm


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 4, 2008)

P.S. I asked my girl if I should lick it.... 

Let me start over... I always smell things.. Its something i do.. no matter what it is, I smell it.. and my GF thinks im fucking crazy... So I touched the liquid and I was smelling it.. and I said "Dude should I lick it?" and she immediately goes "NO! What the hell is your deal?! Why would you LICK something if you dont know what it is?!" and I was like "MAYBE I FOUND A LIQUID FORM OF WEED!" and she gave me the look.. Ya know, the one that says "If you lick that, I am seriously going to question your sanity"........ So I didnt lick it.... But... i mean... SHOULD I?? LOL


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 4, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> So.....Charlotte is going to be really stinky from all that sweating right? lol jk
> Any salt deposits? hmmm


Im not sure if there are salt deposits.... Do those cause sweating? How do I know if there are any?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 4, 2008)

you should roll a joint..then rub some "sweat" on it. Tell us if it's super juice or something


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL... Believe it or not I only smoke on my weekends so the soonest I could do that is Thurs night!

*UPDATE: I realized that it only "Sweats" where another leaf is directly laying on sweat leaf. Like.... Imagine two leaves... one on top of the other.. like laying on it... and I move the top leaf... and the bottom one is wet.... WEIRD HUH?!?!*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 5, 2008)

shit...well roll the joint now and smoke it thurs!


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 5, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> LOL... Believe it or not I only smoke on my weekends so the soonest I could do that is Thurs night!
> 
> *UPDATE: I realized that it only "Sweats" where another leaf is directly laying on sweat leaf. Like.... Imagine two leaves... one on top of the other.. like laying on it... and I move the top leaf... and the bottom one is wet.... WEIRD HUH?!?!*


I'm a weekend smoker too...well mainly anyways...

hmm
good observation
what's your humidity at the plants, in the middle by where it is sweating?
plants can sweat with humidity....
maybe they're just humidity plus stacked on each other cooking away


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 5, 2008)

oooo.... I just saw on my grow you said it was 75 humidity...that is rather high and I would say that's why it's sweating. But that's not humid enough to make it sweat but with two stacked together it would heighten the humidity at that point...so yeah
crank that fan...dehumidifier? they are for sale at places around my town for abour 20 to 40 bucks.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 5, 2008)

If your humidity is 70 it needs to go waaay down, I am at like 40, a fan on the inside will help reduce humidity.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 5, 2008)

Good point guys. I will hit the fans as soon as I get home today.

Thanks!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome! Let us know how it works out for ya. Another question tho, do you have an exhaust fan in addition to your cooltube?


----------



## dirtbagg (Nov 5, 2008)

the sweating is normal plants are passing water constantly it may just be building up on that spot over time but I would suggest running your fans on the inside constantly mine run for about 19 hours a day even in dark cycles and them stems on my plant are strong as hell from the constant work out.....


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 5, 2008)

Of course.. I've had that since the beginning. What do ya think the filter is connected to?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 5, 2008)

dirtbagg said:


> the sweating is normal plants are passing water constantly it may just be building up on that spot over time but I would suggest running your fans on the inside constantly mine run for about 19 hours a day even in dark cycles and them stems on my plant are strong as hell from the constant work out.....


I dont normally have the fan off. The temps were so low that I figured i'd just shut off the fan... So, it was really only off for about 4 hrs last night... usually always on ..

I'll put that sucka back on when I get home!!!


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 5, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Of course.. I've had that since the beginning. What do ya think the filter is connected to?


Do you have an intake? i looked at your pics and couldn't find one...


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, it's passive.. It the bottom. Right now the door isn't completely sealed so it also takes in air from there. Once I fully seal the door, I will be opening the intake a little more. It's not necessary for me to add another fan for intake. That's why I went with passive.


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 5, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Yeah, it's passive.. It the bottom. Right now the door isn't completely sealed so it also takes in air from there. Once I fully seal the door, I will be opening the intake a little more. It's not necessary for me to add another fan for intake. That's why I went with passive.


Yeah on my growbox the intake is like that too...otherwise with the box's location in my shop it would get wayyyyyyyyyyyyy too cold


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 5, 2008)

My box is in my house and it gets pretty cold when the lights arent on. Damn, its just straight up getting fucking cold outside man. Grr!


----------



## billypotboy (Nov 5, 2008)

i have been having problems with my big bud and el nino, they have been in flower for 13 days and on a night after the light goes out the humidity goes to around 70 but during the day it is fine (around 45-55). temps are 80 during the day and on a night 72 i also have my fan on all the time ???/


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 5, 2008)

So whats the prob?


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 5, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> So whats the prob?


too high of humidity....
especially for budding....
mold :/


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 5, 2008)

His plants are molding? I heard him say what the cause was but no symptoms... I was confused.


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 5, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> His plants are molding? I heard him say what the cause was but no symptoms... I was confused.


it can lead to mold very very easy


----------



## illusionz1 (Nov 5, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> LOL... Believe it or not I only smoke on my weekends so the soonest I could do that is Thurs night!
> 
> *UPDATE: I realized that it only "Sweats" where another leaf is directly laying on sweat leaf. Like.... Imagine two leaves... one on top of the other.. like laying on it... and I move the top leaf... and the bottom one is wet.... WEIRD HUH?!?!*


Sounds like those two leaves are gettin it ON! 

Sweet gro man! I'll definitely keep my eyes on this one!!


----------



## drybiedog (Nov 5, 2008)

> the humidity goes to around 70


Billy, an effective way to get the humidity down is a dehumidifier. Try to borrow one - usually people use them for their basements in the summer. 

Not cheap or easy but will definitely do the trick.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 5, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 37 days
Day of 12/12: 3
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 = 17,700
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 74ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

My temps were real low and my humidity was really high so I flipped my fan back on (like suggested yesterday), and I put a 42w CFL in there to bring the temps up a little.

They came up a little...

Im not seeing any noticeable progress on my 2 hairs I found. It doesnt seem as though it's growing any more than it was on Nov 1st.

I see a lot of my 'friends' on here are around 2weeks flowering and there are real noticeable buds. I am about half a week and not very noticeable. I will wait until 2 weeks to truly judge it.

For some reason I dont feel that my 150w HPS is very bright. It did seem bright, but now for some reason it doesnt. Maybe it's just the whole orange thing that I mentioned the other day...

Charlotte still has yet to show her sex. I am definitely not seeing hairs. Matter of fact, I swear charlotte looks exactly the same as 4 days ago too.

Is time standing still in my grow box?! lol.

Anywho.. Charlotte has 10 fingered leaves...

I boosted #3 to where she is VERY close to the light.

I want Charlotte to show gender... Because if she is a he, I want to put #3 into the 5 gal.. All of their drain holes have many roots already poking out. The photo doesnt do it justice

Pics:


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 5, 2008)

hmmm
Big buds are on their way curb...I can feel it.
Damn it Charlotte show your stinky vagina hairs!
I'd feed them a small dose of grow big over a week, then switch to a bloom nute at 2.5 weeks of flowering.


----------



## Bullethead21 (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you tried the 24 hour of darkness trick? I have read on several grows here and the it seems to work really well. In case you dont know you just simply put them in complete darkness for 24 hours straight, then go back to 12/12. This will make the plant show sex usually withi the next 24 to 72 hours for sure.

PS- Ive read anly up to page 17 so I still have to go back a read the pages I missed. Most impressive grow my friend!


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 6, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> hmmm
> Big buds are on their way curb...I can feel it.
> Damn it Charlotte show your stinky vagina hairs!
> I'd feed them a small dose of grow big over a week, then switch to a bloom nute at 2.5 weeks of flowering.


Im waiting until the next time I have to water and figured I would put in a dose of some BigBloom... 

I wonder if that 42w CFL I tossed in there will help them at all. It helped with the temps... Can you believe that most people have HEAT issues and I am having LACK of heat issues?! lol


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 6, 2008)

It took about 11 days for my smallest plant to show sex on 12/12.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Im waiting until the next time I have to water and figured I would put in a dose of some BigBloom...
> 
> I wonder if that 42w CFL I tossed in there will help them at all. It helped with the temps... Can you believe that most people have HEAT issues and I am having LACK of heat issues?! lol


is it cold where you live? that could be the problem.

yea another 42 won't huurt


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 6, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> is it cold where you live? that could be the problem.
> 
> yea another 42 won't huurt


as im rubbing my arms to create some heat to keep me warm in my office. haha.

Iunno, its not crazy cold but not hot... Ill check the weather...

48&#730;.... brrr!


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

yea that's why.

But I like it when it get's colder, then I'm able to grow at optimal temps


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 6, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> It took about 11 days for my smallest plant to show sex on 12/12.


Well, mister PATIENT!!!! lol

Each day feels like a year in my grow space!

Speaking of which.. I havent watered in 5 days... The temps are low enough my water isnt evaporating... I will need to water soon Im sure.


----------



## billypotboy (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for you input and sorry for intruding in your grow, but i figured i have this problem at 15 days of flowering then you could end up with the same problem. I similar size grow cupbord but taller


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Well, mister PATIENT!!!! lol
> 
> Each day feels like a year in my grow space!
> 
> Speaking of which.. I havent watered in 5 days... The temps are low enough my water isnt evaporating... I will need to water soon Im sure.


I like that too less watering


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 6, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Im waiting until the next time I have to water and figured I would put in a dose of some BigBloom...
> 
> I wonder if that 42w CFL I tossed in there will help them at all. It helped with the temps... Can you believe that most people have HEAT issues and I am having LACK of heat issues?! lol


Start slow with the nutes and keep bumping them up 
Because of the transplant they still do have some natural nutes from that soil...

Yeah I might throw a 42watter to help with my temps...
but then again its 77degrees in there right now and that is pretty good.
It drops to the 60's during darkness


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 6, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> It drops to the 60's during darkness


Same issue I have as well. Been pondering putting a small space heater in the closet, but not in the box.. just to keep the temps around 70 during lights out.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 6, 2008)

It is perfectly natural for temps to go down to 65 during the dark period, its a fact of nature, don't worry about it.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 6, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> It is perfectly natural for temps to go down to 65 during the dark period, its a fact of nature, don't worry about it.


I think mine hit 58 actually. Still no worry?


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 6, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Same issue I have as well. Been pondering putting a small space heater in the closet, but not in the box.. just to keep the temps around 70 during lights out.


ill be switching to my growbox in my shop and will HAVE to run a heater


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 6, 2008)

58 is a little low, instead of a space heater I recommend a heating pad.


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 6, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> 58 is a little low, instead of a space heater I recommend a heating pad.


Yeah my hydroshop sells those ones. Soooo nice. Pending on the size 30 to 85 bucks...doesn't use many watts. Almost the same as a space heater.

You'd do alot better with one because it'll keep it warm but not too warm. A space heater would raise your temps too much because you do want them about 10 degrees lower than what it is with your lights.

I'm going to have do a space heater as my growbox will be pretty much outside. Well it will deal with the temperature of outside, just not the elements.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 6, 2008)

Remember that weeds are resilient because they are weeds.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 6, 2008)

Dude... Anyone know where to get an explaination of the little green and orange bar on the right of each of our posts? and the little box with the + in it... and how I can learn how it all works...


Also, thanks for heating pad idea.. I'll see whats up with one of those


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the green bar is website activity. The + thing is rep and Im not sure what the orange thing is, has something to do with "points"


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 7, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 39 days
Day of 12/12: 5
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 = 17,700
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 81ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

Seems there isn't much to update on anymore....

I am going to water today.. wooo! big news!!! Their first 12/12 watering. I got the temps up to 81&#730; last night. I think that has a lot to do with their water drying/being drank.

I had #3 and Charlotte switch sides for a bit too. Maybe that has something to do with the heat rise... Who knows. Now #3 is right up on the glass of the cooltube. It's not hot at all. The right next to the glass is probably.. oh iunno.. 85&#730;.

Anyways, tonight is a half shot of bigbloom.. we'll see if that picks up any development... Heres a pic.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 7, 2008)

They look soooo pretty! How is the humidity issue?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 7, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> They look soooo pretty! How is the humidity issue?


It dropped to like 58% last night.. Temps went up, humidity dropped.. I didnt really do anything. Im wondering if it has to do with the % of water dropping from within the pots. I guess we'll know tonight when I water again! ha


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 7, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 39.5 days
Day of 12/12: 5.5
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 = 17,700
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 77.3ºF
Nutes: On Hold.*

Hey guys... Welp, having the lights from 5pm-5am really screws with my mind when it comes to journal entries. Usually night time is my "home" time... whereas before I would update the journal during the day at work now I take pics but forget to update because I am busy with like 15 hobbies, my girl, tv, clients etc.

ANYWAYS.... HI AGAIN TODAY!

I got to water my bushes! It felt nice spending some quality time with them. I mean, opening the box and sitting down staring at them just isnt the same as bringing them, and the water jugs, into the shower and watering them. I wanted to hug them!

So, I mixed up some BigBLOOM for the kids.. I mixed it as full dose, but WATERED at half a dose. Gave them 3.5 bottles each of water and only 1.5 each was food mixed.. The other 2 were straight up water.

I'm starting to THINK that Charlotte is really a Charlie. I don't see any "balls" per se, but I do see something trying to start, and it certainly isn't hairs. I don't feel it's solid enough for me to remove Charlotte from the box. It's much too small to take a picture... Maybe in a day or two I will snap some of my "questionable" areas and show you guys. For now, it's still just up in the air. Dont worry guys  .... yet! lol

*IN THEORY, IF CHARLOTTE IS A CHARLIE*
So, I read somewhere that the pollen can only be 'stored' for 3-4 DAYS. And that you should pollenate the buds 4 weeks before HARVEST. Meaning, I will have to have a possible Charlie in another area, far from my grow box, for another 5 weeks... WW suggests 10 weeks of flower.. I am not even 1 week into flower with #3, so.. yeah... Having a spot for a charlie for that long could be undoable... *Is the "Storage for 3-4 days" accurate?*

Anyways... Some pictures of the rug rats..

OH YEAH DAD! GIVE US SOME NUTES AND WATER!!






HALF WAY INTO OUR FEEDING!!! YAY!!!!






THIS IS WHAT THE HPS USUALLY SEES






Re-arranged some things. We'll see how it works out..






Yamnsh Yamnsh


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 8, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 40 days
Day of 12/12: 6
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 = 17,700
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 77ºF
Nutes: FF BigBloom 1/2 strength*

Well, no one liked my journal update yesterday I see.. 

Either way... here's todays.








I feel comfortable at this point deeming Charlotte a.... well.. charlie!

So, I did some more reading on pollenating and such... Something to the effect of just tossing the male plant into another room in the house... I figure if I put it downstairs on the other corner of the house it should be okay for awhile... right? iunno.. Ill do it and we'll see how it goes.

if I could pollenate a few lower branches that would be UBAR KEWL!

I wouldnt mind having a ton of seeds... I have no many better ideas for my next grow. I really can't wait.

uhmmm.. anyways... Give me your thoughts


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 8, 2008)

I see balls, no bueno senor.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 8, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I see balls, no bueno senor.


No good?... I was figuring it was male.. which means I get shit tons of seeds.

Bueno for me!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I suppose that is a good plan, I am not fucking with anything except growing right now (especially cause I have like 20 more seeds).


----------



## grayghost (Nov 8, 2008)

Icurbyous, It is my understanding that WW is a hard strain to grow without problems. Looking at your plants, I would say you are doing "GREAT". So many others have problems and end up with the plants demise in the very early stages.

I have the feeling you are going to complete your grow with happiness!

A boy can be a good thing. I have smoked some really good smoke from boys and the seeds mean.....Free plants! 

Don't throw him away....Pollinate. What do you have to loose...nothing, but plenty to gain.

Both plants look good. Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## sabvtgrower (Nov 8, 2008)

this is the type of journal ive been looking for! finally someone who has a small area like me, and started off all cfl. Right now i have 9 seeds that have been in soil since 4pm yesterday. Just looked into my stealth dresser and noticed 2 sprouts! im really pumped to get these going. how tall are your plants right now? my space is only 27" in height so i was also thinking about doing l.s.t training on them. do you think it would be worth it? also i didnt seem to catch what kind of reflective material you were using and where you purchased it? sick journal/grow so far. cant wait to post some pics of mine.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 8, 2008)

sabvtgrower said:


> this is the type of journal ive been looking for! finally someone who has a small area like me, and started off all cfl. Right now i have 9 seeds that have been in soil since 4pm yesterday. Just looked into my stealth dresser and noticed 2 sprouts! im really pumped to get these going. how tall are your plants right now? my space is only 27" in height so i was also thinking about doing l.s.t training on them. do you think it would be worth it? also i didnt seem to catch what kind of reflective material you were using and where you purchased it? sick journal/grow so far. cant wait to post some pics of mine.


What up man... Lets see if I can answer these questions well enough...

My plants = 11-12" in height. The one I did a lite LST on would be much taller (its male) if I hadnt done the LST. If you LST I would say you could possibly get it within 27"... However, it will be hard because you will need a pot large enough for their roots. My pots right now are about a foot tall. I will be putting the female into a 5gal bucket.. So.. dont forget, your pot will use up a lot of that 27"!

The reflective material is called MYLAR. I got mine at a party store, it was wrapping paper. Its the same stuff that those shiny birthday balloons are made of.. You can buy mylar at your hydro shop or order it online too!

Good luck on the grow man. Let me know when you get a journal going and what strain you are working on!


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 8, 2008)

grayghost said:


> Icurbyous, It is my understanding that WW is a hard strain to grow without problems. Looking at your plants, I would say you are doing "GREAT". So many others have problems and end up with the plants demise in the very early stages.
> 
> I have the feeling you are going to complete your grow with happiness!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the supportive post!!! I will for sure be attempting the pollenating. Like you said, nothin to lose!!

I can't wait for the experience!

Now my girlie has plenty of room to sprawl out!


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 8, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 40 days
Day of 12/12: 6
Number of plants: 2
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 77ºF
Nutes: FF BigBloom 1/2 strength*

*UPDATE #2 FOR TONIGHT*

Alright... I took CHARLIE out of the grow box. Not going to risk anything. I stuck him in the laundry room. It won't be super taken care of as far as babying it's lighting... But it will get whatever naturally comes through the back window. I just need it's pollen. Im not sure I will be able to murder him once I get the pollen. I may go plant it somewhere. lol

Anyways... I figure with the extra space I may as well toss some more CFLs in there. All I have right now for extras are daylights... 

I now I the 150HPS, 42CFL and 2 daylight 26wCFLs

Look at her new comfy home.

OFF






ON


----------



## sabvtgrower (Nov 8, 2008)

wow never thought of going to the party store for some supplies. thats perfect casue Home Depot dont cary anything i can really use except paint, but i do have a huge party store in town. how much was it? The seeds i planted are from random bags (all really good though). I know that one is a strain of kush, 5 others are aparently "diesel berry" and the other 3 im not sure, cause ive had them for a while and smoked too much since to remember. haha. well im going to get that mylar 2moro and hopefull post some pics with a journal similar to yours soon. keep up the green thumb


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 8, 2008)

sabvtgrower said:


> wow never thought of going to the party store for some supplies. thats perfect casue Home Depot dont cary anything i can really use except paint, but i do have a huge party store in town. how much was it? The seeds i planted are from random bags (all really good though). I know that one is a strain of kush, 5 others are aparently "diesel berry" and the other 3 im not sure, cause ive had them for a while and smoked too much since to remember. haha. well im going to get that mylar 2moro and hopefull post some pics with a journal similar to yours soon. keep up the green thumb


Mine was 15cents per sq foot.. but im sure thats highly dependent on the store. this one was more of a mom and pop shop.

Good luck on yer babies!


----------



## dirtbagg (Nov 9, 2008)

damn down to one just like me huh trust its all good your baby girl there will love the extra space and she will explode with growth when you switch to the 5 gallon!
lookin good ICU!


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 9, 2008)

dirtbagg said:


> damn down to one just like me huh trust its all good your baby girl there will love the extra space and she will explode with growth when you switch to the 5 gallon!
> lookin good ICU!


I just pulled the great orange HomeDepot 5gal out of the closet a few mins ago!!! 

Not sure when I will transplant. Not yet tho.. I want to give a few more days for those roots to settle. They certainly got to the bottom of this current 3gal pretty frigging fast.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 10, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 41 days
Day of 12/12: 7
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (1)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 19,300
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: ?ºF
Nutes: FF BigBloom 1/2 strength*

My temps are interesting to say the least. I was dealing with too low of temps, and today I popped open the box to read a fucking 88&#730; thermometer! WTF?

I opened the box, spritzed some water around in the air, and it cooled it off quite nicely. Before I go to bed I will see what the temps read... I also removed one of the 26watters.

Also, I purchased a fire extinguisher.. Not trying to jinx myself or anything but honestly, you can never be too careful. I dont feel my wiring is trashy or anything, but if there's a fire, grow-related or not, I will be prepared .
You can swoop them up at walmart if you care.

I also bought more orange spectrum CFLs.. so I will replace the daylight cfl tomorrow. I left the light out in the car and im too lazy to walk out and get it.

I decided I would take some close-up shots of the plant because Im sure everyone is bored of seeing the plants at a distance.

Here is #3's vadge.


----------



## jeff f (Nov 10, 2008)

might want to think about trimming the fan leaves off. lets more light in and buds get fatter.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 10, 2008)

Pretty sure I need those to keep the plant alive.. but thanks


----------



## drybiedog (Nov 10, 2008)

fan leaves power the bud growth.


----------



## Swale84 (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome grow!! This has inspired me to do my own chest of drawers private grow. I have been watching this thread with interest! My grow box is going to be almost exactly like yours. One question though, you only have that one fan? No intake hole, just an exhaust setup with the fan at the bottom? Great grow, keep it up!


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 11, 2008)

Swale84 said:


> Awesome grow!! This has inspired me to do my own chest of drawers private grow. I have been watching this thread with interest! My grow box is going to be almost exactly like yours. One question though, you only have that one fan? No intake hole, just an exhaust setup with the fan at the bottom? Great grow, keep it up!


I have an inline duct fan in the cootube

Another inline duct fan for the filter/exhaust

Passive intake (right now the door isnt totally sealed so I have air coming in from the 1.5" hole in the bottom of the box as well as around the door. When smell gets strong I will put another passive hole in the bottom of the box.

And then I have 2 fans inside the box to blow air around


----------



## Swale84 (Nov 11, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> I have an inline duct fan in the cootube
> 
> Another inline duct fan for the filter/exhaust
> 
> ...



Oh, ok, I think I understand. My plants are only a week old. I just wasn't for sure if you had an actual intake fan (besides the cooltube). I probably won't get a cooltube, I might just go CFL all the way. But you changed your mind, so I might also, haha! 

Here is mine so far, i am going to create a journal. I'm painting the box right now!

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/129338-my-1st-grow-pics-couple.html


----------



## hackel (Nov 11, 2008)

Curb! Those things are behemoths! You are doing great, my man! I will most certainly fall behind you in yields! That HPS has shown its ass! Are you adverse to putting your girl in a little LST as well? I am seeing some amazing potential for extra treats if you did! The cool tube looks like a winner! How do you have the light suspended again?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 11, 2008)

Both of your grows are doing awesome! This winter is gonna be soooo much fun.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm contemplating boycotting an update until I have bud sites that look like sea urchins.

I mean, sure.. I have more sites on the plant that have the white V hairs... But I'm a man of urchins... That's what I want!


----------



## Swale84 (Nov 12, 2008)

Please don't boycott, you have too many followers!!!! I'm gonna update my journal tonight, as I am almost done with my grow box and my girls almost have their new home!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

I might wait a few days to update just so the pictures shows a difference.


----------



## hackel (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow! Those pistils are like 5 miles long and super sexy! Can you just give me one a day? Pretty please??? I would believe you've got billions of hairs to choose from! Do these buds really grow that slowly?


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 13, 2008)

hey curb dont worry about it man WW is notorious for its slow flowering. Ive heard of ppl taken their crops up to 12 weeks of flowering for good maturity. Hang in there and those urchins will be as big as any in no time.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 13, 2008)

I was doing my normal adjusting of the grow box, the plant, making sure it's leaves weren't hitting the CFLs at all... and my girl walked up and goes "I'm not very impressed by that light"...
and I go "Huh? The CFL or the HPS?" 
And she goes "The one with the tube.. I thought it was going to have some significant difference and really the plant doesnt look much different, nor is it growing at any better of a rate than it was with the other lights"...
I go "hmm yeah.. I dont think its as bright as it was to begin with. Im not sure what the deal is.. Just doesnt seem too bright"... then I got down to where I could see the bulb of it... and I looked it the brightness of it, vs the 42w cfl... and I said "See, I can look right at the HPS and its bright but if I look at the CFL is REALLY fucking bright."

Iunno if something is up with my light or what... Just seems like it's not making a huge difference.

Just found out yesterday that my work is going to be basically going out of business in a few weeks. I wont be updating anything with my grow anytime soon. Sigh.. fuck.

Maybe I'm just bummed lately but according to the calendar I have had #3 sexed since November 2nd... Today is November 13. That's what.. 11 days.. So 1.5 weeks.. I do see a few more hairs growing here and there... Iunno... too many thoughts... too much shit going on in life... maybe Im just being a bitch.

1.5 weeks isnt 2 weeks.. and I was going to wait to see if I had urchins on 2 weeks... I guess Im impatient. Plus Bitti did say WW takes longer to start flowering... so maybe ill just stfu again.

Im going to transplant this weekend.. into the 5gal.. Better sooner than later.

I will update again, with pics either tomorrow, saturday or sunday.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, that 42w CFL is harder to look at because it's light spectrum is much more broad.

That HPS is much stronger, but in the yellow spectrum.

I can look at my buddy's 400w hps much easier than a 13wcfl.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 14, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 45 days
Day of 12/12: 11
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 78-83ºF
Nutes: FF BigBloom 1/2 strength*

So, im pretty blazed and my girl is working late tonight so I figured I would update... Have I ever said how much I love marijuana? Though, I am having a really short attention span.. I came to update this like 40 mins ago, got caught up on a thread, and read tons of pages of some random thread. HAHA. 

Anyways! I guess I lied about not updating until urchins... I am 11 days in and I dont know if I will have urchins by 2 weeks.. Maybe 3 weeks? iunno.

Yesterday, after only going 3 days since her last watering, #3 was looking pretty sad... So I watered her, and about 4 hours later she looked really good. I am preparing the 5gal bucket for the transplant. Was going to put a pipe down in there... supposedly it's suppose to help the roots get oxygen. 

Here's some pics now guys

Sad little #3.






You're suppose to point your leaves to the sky!






There you go!






Here she is tonight






Here is CHARLIE's 11 fingered leaf


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't worry about #3, she's doing exactly what she's supposed to at this point. Those bitches are gonna start slurping up water like nobody's business once they start getting hairy.

Make sure you start bumping up your P and K for flowering. 

I noticed a HUGE difference in trichome production when I started using a boost of 0-10-10 Liquid Koolbloom with my regular feeding. Best $22 I've spent on this whole operation of mine.


----------



## dirtbagg (Nov 15, 2008)

it could be the bulb 1 of mine has already blown out and when I changed it and put in the replacement I ordered from econo light when I first ordered I swear the replacement is much brighter than the original maybe Im bugging but I dont know......
just my 2 cents I could be completely wrong
I did make sure to run down to home depot and lift a few replacements


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 15, 2008)

you should put your plant on one of those microwave dish spinners..

Good lookin lady btw...


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 15, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> you should put your plant on one of those microwave dish spinners..
> 
> Good lookin lady btw...


I have it on this thing now...






You mean, just not have the plastic bag?


----------



## ImissATARI (Nov 15, 2008)

awesome grow man, subscribed +rep


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 15, 2008)

naw one of things that would rotate your plant..So it could get light on all sides..It was just an idea. your grow box looks like it would be perfect for something like that.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 15, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> naw one of things that would rotate your plant..So it could get light on all sides..It was just an idea. your grow box looks like it would be perfect for something like that.


Oh.. yeah I dont think it would fit.. It would likely F up the branches while it spun. There isnt really any leeway room between the back of the box and the door of it. I do rotate it daily manually..


----------



## RenoDeluxe (Nov 15, 2008)

what about a small aquarium air pump and air hose... poke or drill many holes in the last 8" , put the hose in the dirt towards the bottom.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 17, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 47 days
Day of 12/12: 13
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 78-83ºF
Nutes: FF BigBloom 1/2 strength*

Hello everyone!

I haven't been doing RIU as much lately. Been pretty busy with "real" life ... but here I am for another update.

First, I figured that just because Charlie is a male and has moved into the laundry room doesn't mean he doesn't deserve his picture to be taken.

Charlie soaking up some sun






Catch those rays Charlie, catch 'em!






Profile shot







I also decided to do my final transplant now. I can fit 1 5gal bucket into my grow area without a problem, so I figured I may as well just do it now and leave it. With this, I decided to put a pipe riddled with holes down in the dirt to possibly give some oxygen deep within the dirt. Who knows if I did it right or if it will make any difference, but so what.. the pipe was free and it took about 10 mins while watching a documentary to drill out the holes.

I didn't take pics of the bucket itself, I should have... the bottom of the bucket has 5 1" holes for drainage, and then I laid down a circular piece of screen (like for a window) in the bottom to keep dirt from leaking out everywhere when I carry it to and from the bathtub during waterings!

Here you go...

My swiss cheese pipe






About 2" of soil, and then I set the pipes in






Then filled it up more






Put #3 in her new bucket






An okay shot of the pipe and the plant






Plant is pretty damn big now. She is 17" tall when her leafs arent pointing up... When they point up she is about 20"






I only have about 6" of space left and about 8 more weeks to flower!!! HAHAHA












My stem has bark on it... Like a tree.






Now for some "bud site" shots.. I still don't have urchins but it's looking very promising at this point. I will say that within 1 week from now I will have urchins.... I think/hope.


----------



## genfranco (Nov 17, 2008)

nice plant bro.. 6 inches left eh... I'll be watching...


----------



## genfranco (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you taken clones off the bottom yet? Take those scronny bottom ones and make yourself more plants!!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 17, 2008)

Remember that plants triple in height during flowering. I'd be looking at a new cab to flower in.


----------



## genfranco (Nov 17, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Remember that plants triple in height during flowering. I'd be looking at a new cab to flower in.



dude although i agree that the plants grow allot in flowering ...triple would be a bit much.... It really depends on the strain...personally i noticed about a 10 inch growth on plants that were already 25 inches tall... that wouldnt be triple would it...

but i do agree with the new cab idea.... I have been pushing the no space issue since the start.... But he says hes gonna pull it off... Im gonna watch...


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 17, 2008)

Im not using a new cab. Dont have the space. My plant was 12"... Everything changed when I lost about 6" due to the bottom of the 5gal and another 6-8" from the cooltube. It's not a big deal. If I run out of room I will just start my plant into flowering sooner. Remember, this time I was waiting like 2 weeks on getting the cooltube put together which delayed my beginning of 12/12.

the box is friggin' 4 feet in height. If thats not enough for a plant, then oh well.  I didnt mean for it to sound like some urgent deal.. I was mainly said tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## drybiedog (Nov 17, 2008)

couple more ideas: 1. transplant yet again in another 5 gallon, not a vertical cylinder but a rubbermaid box, rectangular and super wide but not super deep.

or...some major l.s.t.

looking good but I agree that the space issue is pressing.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 17, 2008)

Dude you should get some bushmaster...It will stop all vertical growth, stack the budding sites, and force the plant to flower early saving you 2 weeks, because the plant wont stretch. Ive used it on all my girls they love it! Just dont use too much, its super potent!


----------



## grayghost (Nov 17, 2008)

Charlie looks absolutely fabulous!


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 17, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Dude you should get some bushmaster...It will stop all vertical growth, stack the budding sites, and force the plant to flower early saving you 2 weeks, because the plant wont stretch. Ive used it on all my girls they love it! Just dont use too much, its super potent!


Good idea mate.
I'll be looking into buying this REALLY SOON!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 17, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> Good idea mate.
> I'll be looking into buying this REALLY SOON!


Dude it's awesome! It's made by Humboldt County's Own. They have 2 other products purple maxx, and gravity. I use em all, and have wonderful results..Purple maxx increases resin development, and enhances color. Gravity makes the bud thicken up.


----------



## hackel (Nov 18, 2008)

when I looked at that update header and saw Plants : 1 I nearly shed a tear for Charlie, until you got into the pics lol that is great! You will have lordly amounts of pollen for whenever you decide to "get 'er done!" I think you are just about a week and a half behind me in the flowering, so you are good to go for urchins next week. I'm about to see them coming in within a few days now. How is it that every new gadget, gizmo, and bit of impromptu equipment in your entire grow looks 100% professional? Mine is just ghetto as all get out and I get to gawk and stare at Greenhouse's finest right here! LOL alright man, there is a plus rep for you in the pipes when I am able to give it... Trust me, dude... It's a long time coming! Ya been done earned it a long time ago!

Great work on the transplant!


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 18, 2008)

hackel said:


> when I looked at that update header and saw Plants : 1 I nearly shed a tear for Charlie, until you got into the pics lol that is great! You will have lordly amounts of pollen for whenever you decide to "get 'er done!" I think you are just about a week and a half behind me in the flowering, so you are good to go for urchins next week. I'm about to see them coming in within a few days now. How is it that every new gadget, gizmo, and bit of impromptu equipment in your entire grow looks 100% professional? Mine is just ghetto as all get out and I get to gawk and stare at Greenhouse's finest right here! LOL alright man, there is a plus rep for you in the pipes when I am able to give it... Trust me, dude... It's a long time coming! Ya been done earned it a long time ago!
> 
> Great work on the transplant!


Charlie's balls are looking delicious. I mean.. Im not the kind of guy who likes balls.. but in this case, I dig 'em.

I need some urchins so I can pollenate those badboys. Then maybe I can remove Charlie from my laundry room as that's not the best place for him really.

I can always count on your for some inspirational post. I'm not sure how my stuff looks professional. I really am not a handy man at all but it all comes out fairly nice. Maybe I need to quit being a designer and start being some sort of builder. Then maybe people will quit harassing me for having "woman hands" lol. Just kidding.

Thanks thanks thanks for all the props!

We WILL get urchins you and I, my friend.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 18, 2008)

lol you dig balls lol, jk that was hilarious ha ha. man im not completely sure but i thought WW was a 12 week strain. hang in there man i feel em coming!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 18, 2008)

just did some research on all the WW in attitude. turns out it depends wich bank you go with but its an average of 10 weeks. i think the strains we got are more like 40-50 day strains that push out urchins faster is what i think. anyway keep at it man like i said i feel em.


----------



## genfranco (Nov 18, 2008)

why do you keep calling them urchins


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 18, 2008)

genfranco said:


> why do you keep calling them urchins


That's what I was wondering. I have heard one other person call them that though...


----------



## genfranco (Nov 18, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> That's what I was wondering. I have heard one other person call them that though...



urchins...lol... do you think they mean trichs? or pistils?... what ya mean.. the buds?... lol...


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 18, 2008)

its just the term used by curb for when the budsites look like a little ball of pistils on the top of colas when plants begin to flower.peace


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL... when they are at the stage bitti, bxke, dirtbagg etc's plants are.. They remind me of sea urchins.... Its not some technical term. I referred to them once and I kind of have ever since. At the first few weeks of budding, before actual buds are formed this is how they look to me. Of course, once it has nuggs it wont be urchins anymore.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yay for urchins! Sadly, mine may be disappearing soon to form tasty nuggets.


----------



## Wrangler (Nov 19, 2008)

Great stuff love the ref to urchins


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 20, 2008)

I want picture updates.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 20, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 51 days
Days of 12/12: 17
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 78-83ºF
Nutes: FF BigBloom 1/2 strength*

Jesus, 51 days man.. That's crazy.

Anyways... Charlie has a ton of balls. I dont think they are big enough for pollen collection yet, but he's gettin ballsy.

Here are some pics of #3... I was checking out her top the other day and I noticed it was burnt, fairly badly from the 150w... Not sure what happened there but I felt HORRIBLE. I still do... it's sad shit. Im sure she will be okay though. The bud sites wasnt effected. Just some fan leaves..


----------



## Wrangler (Nov 20, 2008)

the pics are great keep um comin


----------



## harryt43 (Nov 20, 2008)

The urchins are staring to come


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 20, 2008)

harryt43 said:


> The urchins are staring to come


lol! YESSSSSSS!!!


----------



## ImissATARI (Nov 20, 2008)

lookin good icurb


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking great, in...... 4 days you will see urchins.


----------



## drybiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm seeing urchins already! Your top is looking very close to the bulb. What are your plans?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 21, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> I'm seeing urchins already! Your top is looking very close to the bulb. What are your plans?


I keep lowering it once it's too close. My pots haven't touched the actual ground since........ oh.. since 12/12. They've been boosted up ever since.

I guess if it keeps climbing.. iunno.. figure out something.. Maybe put some chicken wire across so it cant get any higher.


----------



## drybiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

chicken wire! I say go for a mini-Scrog! Do it!

Too many exclamation marks i know (!)


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 21, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> chicken wire! I say go for a mini-Scrog! Do it!
> 
> Too many exclamation marks i know (!)


I thought that WOULD be a mini scrog! lol


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 22, 2008)

*Charlie Update:*

19 days into flower... Still have my little buddy in the laundry room. He is getting very minimal light but Im not building another grow box for pollen. ha.

His balls are getting... nicer? lol

Before I sound incredibly gay, I will just post the pics...


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'd be really careful about that pollen releasing into the air and somehow getting onto your female.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 22, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I'd be really careful about that pollen releasing into the air and somehow getting onto your female.


Of course..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 22, 2008)

nice set of balls ya got there..


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 23, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 53 days
Days of 12/12: 19
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 80ºF
Nutes: FF BigBloom 1/2 strength*

Decided I would lay some chicken wire across the top, about 5 inches from the light in order to... iunno... halt #3 from continuously going into the light.

Shes getting lots of sites.. it's beautiful really.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 23, 2008)

I see your leaves are curling and clawing like some of mine are...what do you think is the reason for that?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 23, 2008)

I think it's PH.... but iunno... Whats your PH? Mine is 7.0... it has been ever since the bveginning of the grow... was thinkin about getting some pH down but I really dont have any more money to put toward the grow.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 23, 2008)

I dont know the pH of the run-off, but I water it with about 6.3 I thought it might be a fertilizer thing. One of my plants has it bad, it started when I put it in flower.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 23, 2008)

Shit I have no idea then.. Hmmm


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 23, 2008)

funky isnt it? I thought it might have been the bushmaster I use when I throw them into bloom, but if yours are doing it too it might a fert thing. do you use tiger bloom and big bloom?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 23, 2008)

I only use what's on each journal entry:

Nutes: FF BigBloom 1/2 strength


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 23, 2008)

that happened to mine, it was ph imbalance runoff was like 4.0. barely fed it any nutes by then it was just the pete breaks down and becomes acidic


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 23, 2008)

hmmm....so its a pH thing? Im gonn have to check my pH later.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 23, 2008)

well i cant be completely sure its ph problem but it might be


----------



## hackel (Nov 24, 2008)

Your plants are looking mighty fine there, curb! I've got to be impressed that even your side grow male is doing splendidly. Great work and at long last a +rep to you, sir. It is a long time coming.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks!  I should have another update in a few days. #3 is coming along well. Hair everywhere...


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 25, 2008)

Can't wait for the updates.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 27, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 57 days
Days of 12/12: 23 (3 weeks, 1 day)
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 80ºF
Nutes: FF BigBloom 1/2 strength sometimes*

Hello fellow bellows... It's a beautiful cold evening here in the land of the brave.... I happen to have just gotten done watering #3. She is looking real pretty. I gave her 1 entire gallon of water tonight. No nutes...

I am kind of stoney and I was staring at her between 17ounce waterings.. and i coudlve sworn i see some frost on her.. I cant tell because I cannot focus super well when I smoke, plus I can't get right up on it because of the chicken-wire I have in there now.

Speaking of which... The chicken-wire is holding up to it's end of the bargain. It took but 1 day for #3 to reach the fence but she's been stuck at the fence for about.. what.. 3 days? trying to figure out what to do about it.

I got some pics.. You tell me if you see any frost coming.

As far as Charlie, he's getting some big nuts. I am about to cover 2 more of the nut clusters, and then hack off his other heads... Not sure I mentioned it to you guys.. I've cut off probably 8 of Charlie's heads.. I dont need that many to collect pollen, I probably only need one cluster but I am doing 3 just in case... I covered 1 of them with plastic baggie and about to cover 2 more.. and decapitate the rest of him. Can't risk any pollenations...

Here are pics.. my girl is on the phone with her mom and it sounds like she's inside my head.. I cant really concentrate.

God bless! lol


*Are you guys seeing the beginng of frost in this one? Or am I trippin'?*


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 27, 2008)

You got resin!! Lookin good bud!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 27, 2008)

I am starting to see urchins... and frost! Good work!


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 27, 2008)

What youve always wanted...urchins, lol


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 27, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I am starting to see urchins... and frost! Good work!





downthedrains said:


> What youve always wanted...urchins, lol


Down, that's so last week... It's all about frost these days.. Get with the times man! lolol JK!!

*I got URCHIIIIIINSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!*



Kushcrosser said:


> You got resin!! Lookin good bud!



Thanks!


----------



## drybiedog (Nov 27, 2008)

ha. say hi to your girl's mom for me.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 27, 2008)

i guess it is all about the frost now lol


----------



## dirtbagg (Nov 27, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhh shit!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 27, 2008)

congrats on your frosty urchin goodnesses


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 27, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Down, that's so last week... It's all about frost these days.. Get with the times man! lolol JK!!
> 
> *I got URCHIIIIIINSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...



Well I guess christmas time came early! If only mount hood could get some more fucking frost...ugh!


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 28, 2008)

Sweet, we know where Mt Hood is... and no one else does!


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 28, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Sweet, we know where Mt Hood is... and no one else does!


Are you from PDX?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 28, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> Are you from PDX?


Not PDX.. just the norffwess


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 28, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Not PDX.. just the norffwess


That's right, lol.

So...I quit smoking....djarum blacks that is.
Tis' a sad day...
Ehh but I'm stoned so that's good.

Wait...so you from WA or OR?
and do you ski/snowboard ?


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 28, 2008)

ewwwwwwww blacks, lol. glad your off that shit man its nothing but filth. im taking my first snowboard trip on january after being in U.S. for 3 years man i cant stop thinking how sick its gonna be


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 28, 2008)

Mr. Bitti said:


> ewwwwwwww blacks, lol. glad your off that shit man its nothing but filth. im taking my first snowboard trip on january after being in U.S. for 3 years man i cant stop thinking how sick its gonna be


where you from?

and where you gunna board at?


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 29, 2008)

I quit smoking cigs 2 months ago yesterday! wooo!!! Good job quiting!

Washington here. Woot!

I dont snowboard or ski.. I wrecked my back when I was a teenager snowboarding.. ended up hyper-extending it, so I don't do anything that could cause me issues with it. I enjoy watching though! ha


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 29, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 59 days
Days of 12/12: 25 (3 weeks, 4 day)
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 80ºF
Nutes: FF BigBloom 1/2 strength sometimes*

Welp, I'm 3.5/10 the way through with flowering. So not quite half. White Widow calls for 8-10 weeks and I am going for the full 10. They say the frost really pours on between the 8th and 10th weeks so... I want to see how ice cold I can get these babies.

I am updating because #3 was really pushing her way into my chicken wire. Yes, forcing the fence to buckle and bend up.. So, I did one better.. I took string and tied the fence down tightly. No clue what the next move will be but I feel like #3 and I are in a chess match. Your turn sacred plant!

The past few days have been extraordinary. She's looking hot. Rockin some urchins and some frost. I'm so proud of her!

Charlie is doing well too. I lopped off all of his heads but 3. I have them all bagged and ready for them to open up, giving me that sweet male goodness.

Edit: Oh yeah.. my plants still don't have much odor at all. If I touch them and smell my fingers they wreak like delicious, beautiful Marijuana.. But, otherwise there is not much of a scent. I'd say on a scale of 1-10... Maybe a 1.5. Oh well, maybe I have scentless bud.... Frost and urchins dont lie tho! 

And now what you really want...

Charlie Baws






Charlie Baws






Charlie Heads






#3 Urchins






I tie you down!












On-guard!






Anchor points...






Lookin' hot yo!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 29, 2008)

Dankalicious.


----------



## AppleGenius (Nov 29, 2008)

Beautiful grow dude...

I read your entire journal while high as a kite...
Made me all fluffy inside...
Subbed...


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 29, 2008)

downthedrains said:


> where you from?
> 
> and where you gunna board at?



Im in the midwest :/. going to breckenridge in colorado january 15-19


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 29, 2008)

Good ole Winterpark is my destination of choice. I ski btw.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 29, 2008)

AppleGenius said:


> Beautiful grow dude...
> 
> I read your entire journal while high as a kite...
> Made me all fluffy inside...
> Subbed...


Awesome! THanks!!



As far as all the snow and ski comments.. I'll be flying down some frost covered herb this winter... yeeeee!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 29, 2008)

ICU, your plants are looking great, man! A+!!!

If things go well for me this week, I will be joining you in HPS bliss, although I'm gonna bite the bullet and get a 400W.

+rep, bro


----------



## thomas232 (Nov 29, 2008)

Beautiful bro.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 29, 2008)

400.. niiiice. How much you dropping on that Diggity?


Thanks Thomas!


----------



## zcon (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a seedsman WW grow at exactly 30 days from seed. im using a 150watt HPA and two 100watt CFL daylight im gonna veg for probably about 75 days though. in about a week or so i will put in a screen and top my plant for the first time. its really interesteing to see how the grows differ. subbed


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 29, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> 400.. niiiice. How much you dropping on that Diggity?
> 
> 
> Thanks Thomas!


Under $250 with shipping. Can't decide if I want cooltube or euro hood...


----------



## somerandomguy (Nov 29, 2008)

just stopping by to subscribe, i just pretty much read the whole thing lol.

I'm very impressed good job!


----------



## DubB83 (Nov 30, 2008)

nice looking grow

CFLs have a good purpose and I only wish they were around sooner!


----------



## hackel (Nov 30, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Awesome! THanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> As far as all the snow and ski comments.. I'll be flying down some frost covered herb this winter... yeeeee!


LOL I would love a good dusting in my neck of the growbox too! I swear that when I move there will be a honest to goodness Box that will keep temps down and have my shit looking as nice as yours... Mark my words! lol 

great work so far!


----------



## drybiedog (Nov 30, 2008)

curb, wondering if you've done any reading about how when you harvest has an effect on the high the bud produces. Something about CBD and THC in differing amounts. I think I'll make 3 harvests over 3 weeks and see the difference in high for myself. Just something to think about over there in the norfwess.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, I have read that if you have white trichs its more of an energetic high, and with amber trichs its more couch-lock. Im unsure if this is true. I will possible do 2 harvests... It just really depends.. I dont think I am going to get massive colas because I didn't really LST #3 at all, go figure.

Long as I get enough herb to last me to another harvest I'll be good. I think my 2nd grow will be banging for sure!

I have no heard of CBD vs THC or anything tho. I should look into it


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Nov 30, 2008)

thc degrades and becomes cbd at last stages of flowering. i have seen a big difference in harvest times affecting the high. unfortunately it has been different strains every time. anyway im a believer, if you harvest early u get a more cerebral energetic buzz, the more mature the harder heavier hitting make you eat the whole weeks worth of food type shit. i mean strain and indica-sativa and all that shit comes into play but so does maturity. peace


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 2, 2008)

nice grow man I jus have one question I have some of those light bulbs but they don't glow that White color they glow kinda orange is there a difference they say they r 26watts


----------



## hackel (Dec 2, 2008)

the white bulbs are a different color temperature. 6500k or DAYLIGHT as the package usually says have a lot of the blue wavelengths that the plants need most when they are in vegetative growth, but I can truly consider myself qualified to say that you can still grow a big plant with the color temperature that you seem to have and are also the ones I have used almost exclusively are the 2700k which have that yellowish orange color that has the red wavelengths that they need most during flower. If you ever went over to using HID bulbs you would find this color temp in a high pressure sodium (HPS) bulb, which can grow a plant from veg to harvest. 

The standard advice is you can grow great bud with only using 2700k color temp. lights for the entire grow, but if you want to optimize your plants lighting you couldn't use the 6500k for flower because it has barely any of the red that the plant needs. If you want HID's you would find that metal halide (MH) would give off that color and you would change to HPS for 12/12.

There is another HID bulb called a mercury vapor (MV) but I have enough mercury in my grow as it is and don't even want to know what it does!

Sorry I ran off with your question, Curb. Just knew the answer really good and couldn't help myself.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 2, 2008)

Its all good


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 2, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 63 days
Days of 12/12: 29 (4 weeks, 1 day OUT OF 10weeks)
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 78ºF*

Yesterday I watered #3 with a super full dose of BigBloom. It's hard to tell how much a dose actually is... the foxfarm schedule on their site says differently than their bottle and their bottle has 2 options.. So who fucking knows...

I did 3tbl per 1 gal... But I only did about 85% of that... The other 15% of the gal was h20. It was much stronger than usual.... So far I dont see any bad side effects to doing that.

I found a pic from 4 days ago, and overlayed it with a pic from tonight. The growth difference is good. I'm diggin it.

I have those CFLs on the right side and since I put the chicken-wire in I cannot rotate my plant, so it's always getting more light on the right side. The difference isnt super noticeable but it is somewhat noticeable.

Im getting more frost...

Urchins are sexy....

I did a lot of tests with the lights and determined that I was leaving the 3 CFLs on overnight and the temps were up in the mid 90s... so I killed the (2)26w CFLs and left the 42w on.. and it was getting to about 90... So, the past few days I have done it like this:

*5pm-my bedtime *= 150w, 42w,(2)26w BUT, i keep the box open about 1inch keeping temps at 80-85
*my bedtime-5am* = 150w with closed door

At some point I need to do the test that runs the (2)26w with a closed door so I can gauge the temps for this combo..

Also, I still dont have a massive amount of odor.. can you guys believe it? Even with the door open... like I said.. every evening the door to the boxed is slightly open and the closet is totally open... no odor... HOWEVER, sometimes when I am in there dicking around I will get a strong whiff of bud... but then it will fade away... strangest thing ever...

I have scentless herb. lol

I am actually thankful.. I love the smell of bud, but dude.. I am NOT trying to battle with that shit. No way, I have run into financial hardships and really dont have the ability to battle the odor monster. *knocks on wood*

*Nov. 28 VS Dec. 2






Red line indicates #3's spine






Urchies






I think it snowed in my grow area!












Blurry but you can see the frost


















This shot is from the NOT CFL SIDE













*


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 3, 2008)

Good work! That powdered sugar is starting to build up.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 3, 2008)

I think the weed gnome visited you last night and threw some sugar on you plants...


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 3, 2008)

O and +rep because I can now.


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 3, 2008)

gimme some sugar, i am your neighbor!


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 3, 2008)

LOL @ your guys' comments. You rock!


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 3, 2008)

Only 2 more hours until lights on!


----------



## g13toker (Dec 3, 2008)

hmm i really dont see the deal with all these nute's people give there young plants all my mate's 2young white widow were grown under 1x 250w cfl envirolite 6400k
and @ 2weeks were about 7inch's tall and about 9inch's wide with loads of new foliage like i really was shocked lol guna be a bud spree when they grow up !! i was just suprised how fast they took off after the first week under that light amazing the diffrence it makes also they looked so much nicer than most plants ive seen under hps for veg

neway man nice grow bro what was the smoke like ??? ps they started to smell after about 8days lol it was crazy then he sprouted 1more and after like 5days that started to give a really fruity smell and at 5days old i was really laughing @ it all he fed them for the first 2weeks is pure tap water only ! xD done the job and plants seem so much healthy than all these one's with nute burn and fucked leaves ..do people just chuck nute's in lol thats how it seems they read something and bang there doing it just with no nute's these look much nicer + greener than most ive seen on the site dosent seem to make em grow fasterr or busheyer ..as my mate has shown that his grew much better without for some reason...ofc people will dissagree but that will probably be those who have always added nute's so young and are use to having nute burnt plants xD


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 4, 2008)

ummm...maybe i need another coffee because that was tough.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 4, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 65 days
Days of 12/12: 31 (4 weeks, 3 day OUT OF 10weeks)
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 80ºF*

Just a pic update today!!!

I'm dreaming of a whiiiiiiite xmaaas

_Rollitup's image resizer reeeeally compresses the quality pretty bad.. Which, is great for their server space but does no justice to my hard work on photos!! lol
_


----------



## 1srtracing (Dec 5, 2008)

there looking good whish i found this journal earlier i do give you props on how in order it is


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Brah


----------



## dirtbagg (Dec 5, 2008)

lookin good can we see a pic of the full plant?


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 5, 2008)

dirtbagg said:


> lookin good can we see a pic of the full plant?


Pimp: What, you requestin' pics of my ladies without droppin' some money? Who you think you is? 

I'm blowed right now... eyes so dry.... going to evaporate....


----------



## dirtbagg (Dec 6, 2008)

ohhhhhh shes a monster! 
one is so much better than none!
try and take clones!


----------



## hackel (Dec 6, 2008)

Amazing! She is looking really good!


----------



## ingenuity (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been following your thread. Inspired me to start my own grown. They're at about a week and a half but one sprout is taking for-fucking-ever to catch up. Much love man, much love.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 7, 2008)

Peecturrrres....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 8, 2008)

where's the clown fish?


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 8, 2008)

My dumbass is trying to get the main cola under a ziptie I put on the chicken wire so I can start tying it down as it grows against the fence so it doesnt hit the light.,.. and after pushing it a bit, I looked at my finger and a hair was on it... I broke one off and its really sticky... and I feel bad.. I am prob damaging that cola too much. I just cant let it run into the light tho! 

The smell of my fingers now though is like... iunno... plant/weed/pine tree/soap... thats how my bud smells I guess.


----------



## Bruce Leroy (Dec 8, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> The smell of my fingers now though is like... iunno... plant/weed/pine tree/soap... thats how my bud smells I guess.


 
Only because it hasn't dried out, smells pretty piney when its moist.

Awesome fucking grow journal man, i spent the last few hours reading your thread, great work. Hope she yeilds well.


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 8, 2008)

Use pipe cleaners or electrical wire to tie up your plant. Don't worry about abusing the plant sometimes abuse will help it produce more.


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 8, 2008)

looks like some nice progress. white xmas it is for you! giddy up!


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm at walmart. What section can I find molasses, guys?


----------



## harryt43 (Dec 8, 2008)

Next to the syrup if your still there


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi! thanks man. I ended up googling it and seeing it was syrupy and decided to check that section  THANKS!


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 9, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 70 days
Days of 12/12: 36 (5 weeks, 1 day OUT OF 10weeks)
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 80ºF*

I am exactly HALF WAY DONE with flowering. Heres your update:

Got some pH down since my pH level throughout the whole grow has been around 7.0 -- working on getting it to 6.5

Cut some of Charlie's balls off, let them dry in a jar.

Found the branch on #3 that I wanted to pollinate. I chose one of the smaller branches down at the base of the plant. I tied it off to the side, turned off the fan....

I then used a paint brush and got the dust that was released from the balls and covered the bristles.. I then very carefully "painted" and "dabbed" the brush on the top of the budsite.

I waited awhile and turned the fan back on. This branch really isnt in the wind path at all. I cannot see any movement while the fan is on it at all but I felt leaving the fan off for a little bit wasnt going to hurt anything... I waited until the temps went up, and flipped the fan back on...

So... according to FDD's tutorial, I should know if the pollination "took" within "a day or so". I only did the top of the branch. I didnt do the little mini budsites that go down the branch. Anyone know if I am suppose to do the whole branch?

Either way. There is your update guys!

POWDAH:






DE-VIRGINIZED:


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Dec 10, 2008)

sounds exciting my friend, i wondering with how many seeds you might turn out with


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 10, 2008)

did you go easy on her for her first time??? did you cuddle afterwards?


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 10, 2008)

I bet did some strategic L.S.T. to mimic pigtails for the full effect. poor thing.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 10, 2008)

LMFAO!! Yes... I de-flowered her in some bondage style! lol


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 10, 2008)

I find it to be interesting...

When you water, everyone has all of these ideas on what to add in your water to help the plants. So here is my aim of the typical waterings from here on out and you tell me if you think it sounds like a bit much... or if this is normal:

1gal of water
1/16 teaspoon of pH down to get my pH at 6.5
3tablespoons of bigbloom
3tablespoons of Molasses
2tablespoons of hydrogen peroxide

Is it just me or is that a lot of shit to put in water? or is this normal?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 10, 2008)

I use bigbloom and tiger bloom. then I throw in some fun stuff like purple maxx and gravity for more dankness. id say that's pretty normal..what does hydrogen peroxide do? give o2 or something?


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 10, 2008)

Something to the effect of:

Kills bad bacteria

Helps good bacteria thrive

Gives oxygen to roots


----------



## cadjoe3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Curb how are you? I have been religiously following your grow and reading your journal since day 1. I'm sorry it took so long for me to finally post something but I just wanted to tell you that you are doing a great job and are very inspiring. You have inspired me to start my own which I did and she is coming along beautifully. You are doing an absolutely perfect job and your lady is coming along beautifully. I will definitely be reading and checking your journal everyday. Good luck with the plants I cant wait to see how big the buds get. White Widow is my all time favorite smoke and I know your gonna love smoking it (especially because she is your baby). keep up the good work and keep in touch.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 10, 2008)

Cadjoe3,

Thanks man! Makes all of the hardships with growing worth it!

Start a journal and drop in and let us know about it. I'd like to follow along and Im sure others would as well!!


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 10, 2008)

Welp.. I'm not seeing any signs of impregnation. FDD did say "A day or so".. so, we'll see how it goes.

C'mon baby... im ready to be a poppa!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 10, 2008)

what if you spooge a lil more on her?


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 10, 2008)

I am working on drying some more balls, and if tomorrow at this time there are no signs, I will try much more pollen!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 10, 2008)

skeet skeet!

haha Im way high right now....


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it takes like 2-3 weeks for seeds to fully develop.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, but according to FDD's tutorial, within "a day or so" you should see signs of it working.

Seen here: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html#post208819


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats a sweet tutorial.


----------



## cybersurfer (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm noobie kiss-ass

great journal 
i've been reading and following your journal for weeks, love the way you presented your info

i'm just getting into growing myself 

i should make a journal of my grow 

how long did you wait to cut the male plant balls off? and how long can you keep the pollen for?


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 11, 2008)

cybersurfer said:


> I'm noobie kiss-ass
> 
> great journal
> i've been reading and following your journal for weeks, love the way you presented your info
> ...


Good question.. I'm a noob too so I dont have any scientific knowledge on how long you can keep the pollen. I believe I've read "3 days" but I have also read you can keep it for a few months if you put it in the freezer. Im not sure if these are accurate statements or not. I personally kept mine for 1 day after cutting them off the plant before I did my pollination attempt.

Also, I cannot recall how long i waited before I snipped it's nuts. Probably about 1 month I would say. Yeah... 30 days is how long I waited -- however, FDD's tutorial said he does the whole pollination thing THREE WEEKS into his female's flowering period.

 Thanks for the comments, hope to see your journal up soon!


----------



## hackel (Dec 11, 2008)

Curb that is fucking amazing! I am really glad you grabbed all that information on pollen saving, and I am certain that you will be too! Charlie was a fine specimen and I'd look forward to any bowl filled with whatever it brought up!

The question has been on my mind for a couple of days now and I am sorry, but I have to ask... Long ago, during veg, you mentioned that your girlfriend is cool with your grow but you hadn't convinced her to at least smell the plant. Has she yet or do you just leave the drawer open so she has no choice? Also, how has her opinion of the plant changed over the course of your grow, if at all?


----------



## hackel (Dec 11, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> The smell of my fingers now though is like... iunno... plant/weed/pine tree/soap... thats how my bud smells I guess.


 
Hahaha I can just imagine my girl's face when I asked her to sniff my finger! lol I am sure I would have shared the whiff with her if I could have. today I was pulling dead leaves and my index finger grazed one of the buds and the smell left on me was just like what you described. It smells pretty good, though I can't see Glade coming out with a line of cannabis scents...


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 11, 2008)

Haha.. Well, she doesnt go in for the "sniff" and she wont touch it... but she does smell my finger when I make her. LOL

She doesnt seem uncomfortable about the grow at all. She problem solves with me, and she even sometimes checks the plant without me even there! I will mention something about the plant and she says "Yeah I noticed" and Im like "HOW?!" and shes like "I opened it when I got home" haha

She's still cool with the grow, she still wont smoke! LOL


----------



## genfranco (Dec 12, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Haha.. Well, she doesnt go in for the "sniff" and she wont touch it... but she does smell my finger when I make her. LOL
> 
> She doesnt seem uncomfortable about the grow at all. She problem solves with me, and she even sometimes checks the plant without me even there! I will mention something about the plant and she says "Yeah I noticed" and Im like "HOW?!" and shes like "I opened it when I got home" haha
> 
> She's still cool with the grow, she still wont smoke! LOL



Hey, I dont know if you own one or not... but get a vaporizer.... MY wife never smoked anything in here life cause she is a very healthy person...she says she never wanted smoke in her lungs blah blah .....

Well i got a vaporizer and was telling her all about it and little by little i FINALLY gt her to vape with me.... I think She likes... lol

Good luck man


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 12, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Hey, I dont know if you own one or not... but get a vaporizer.... MY wife never smoked anything in here life cause she is a very healthy person...she says she never wanted smoke in her lungs blah blah .....
> 
> Well i got a vaporizer and was telling her all about it and little by little i FINALLY gt her to vape with me.... I think She likes... lol
> 
> Good luck man


Well, as I said a few weeks ago.. With my GF it's not about the smoke - it's about the "putting illegal drugs into her system and becoming high off it" that is her deal.

However, I'd like to get a vaporizer for sure -- got it on my list of "shit to buy when I get employed again"


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 12, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Well, as I said a few weeks ago.. With my GF it's not about the smoke - it's about the "putting illegal drugs into her system and becoming high off it" that is her deal.
> 
> However, I'd like to get a vaporizer for sure -- got it on my list of "shit to buy when I get employed again"


take her to cali, and get her a med card...then what's her excuse??

I have a vape...honestly.......id rather hit the bong..a vape high is strange..


----------



## genfranco (Dec 12, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> take her to cali, and get her a med card...then what's her excuse??
> 
> I have a vape...honestly.......id rather hit the bong..a vape high is strange..



it is different.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 12, 2008)

I dont get that super stoned high off of a vape...

I saw this vid on youtube of the cats makin hash oil from brown vape weed..looked like it worked...might wanna mute the vid..the song sucks ass

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SeadHl7DX3k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SeadHl7DX3k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 12, 2008)

the thing about being unemployed is that you find more time to waste tweaking your grow. the hours seem to evaporate as you tinker away.


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 13, 2008)

so how do the vapes work never really tried one.. What are they for... 

So your GF is begining to smoke with u that's Kool I always wanted a girlfriend I could smoke with u have some great sex


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 13, 2008)

Welp... Last night I watered after 6 days of not watering. Usually I only go for 5 days.

Last night I did:
1GAL H20
2TBL HydrogenPeroxide 3%
2TBL Molasses
3TBL bigBLOOM

I hope it's still alive when it wakes up tonight.


Ingredients:






Concoction:


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 13, 2008)

Dude.. so I am 2 weeks shy of being at 6weeks.. Out of 10... I really don't see these buds blowing up to the size they need to be by 10 weeks! Im not sure what happened. My plants did great until I put them into flowering -- Hmm maybe I am under estimating the rest of it's life... But I do have concerns. 

I have great looking budsites, with frost and urchins... but where's the nuggs? Then again, every time I have gotten on here and complained about my plant it's always developed what I was bitching about within 1 week.
So... i guess here is my entry of asking the plant gods to grant me nuggggggs!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Dec 13, 2008)

patience my friend


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 13, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Peecturrrres....


yeaaaaaa
was good icurb

Keep it up bruh!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Dec 13, 2008)

forgot to ask, any signs of that branch taking the pollen?


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, FDD's article stated you will notice if it took because the "hairs around the area will die" or something to that effect.

They have died, however, so have the hairs on the main cola due to me stuffing it under the ziptie to hold it down.

So, Im not sure if it's dying due to impregnating or due to a brush bothering it.

I re-brushed it again tonight tho! Im trying my damnedest to knock her up!


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 14, 2008)

Sooooo baked. lol


----------



## buddster420 (Dec 14, 2008)

wish I could join smoke mine 2 hours ago now got the munchies to bad I'm at work


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 14, 2008)

yep..definitely wake and baked over here! lol breakfast time!!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 14, 2008)

Isn't unemployment fun? Wake up in the morning, have a cup of coffee and a bowl.


----------



## TheGanjaMan23 (Dec 14, 2008)

As far as your buds not being as fat as you want them have you tried adding any other sources of phosphorus? its essential in the flowering stage.


----------



## ManikMarijuana (Dec 15, 2008)

AHOY!! just read up on your journal, very nice! i am now SUBSCRIBED!!
little info on the male pollen if u did or didnt know, i hav a male, just put him in my bathroom in my bath cuz i never use it and now he's a ornament plant that i just collect polln from when ever i need it, the balls grow...and after sum time they pop open and shortly after that if u touch or tap them slightly they just fall off with ease into what ever container u hav to catch them in and i do this everytime Jimmy matures another pollen sack. just my 2cents. iv got my first ever white widow plant wich sprouted yesterday and id be over the moon if she came out as good as no.3 is at the moment, is no.3 overly indica? or sativa?

Jah Bless man and keep up the awesome grow!!
p.s - ur grow set up sickens me to the point where i just wanna fly over there, rip it all out and take it home with me! ^_^


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 15, 2008)

Ganja Man - I havent tried anything that I havent mentioned on here. I just started with molasses, so if that gives phospherus then maybe it needs some time, I just started on that 2 days ago 

Manik - Welcome to the journal. My male plant is lookin' pretty beaten at this point. The lighting is terrible and it's pretty cold here. Not to mention I cut off all of his heads at this point. I think I am going to have to have a funeral for charlie .
Im not sure if #3 is more indica or sativa. Im not really sure the total differences. She's about medium size I guess. I'd say she's around 2.5 feet tall? Im not sure, I should really go measure her some time. thanks for the encouragement


----------



## ManikMarijuana (Dec 15, 2008)

The lighting in my bathroom also stinks bt doesnt bother Jimmy at all, hes still growing strong, in a 30cm pot but is about triple the hight of it...dont ask me how its possible...he just does it. lol. with out any signs of rootbound or sagging.
As for Charlie, i think if uv got all you need from him, pollon wise, then just get sum accetone and turn him into hash? good idea would be to water him with diluted mollases for about a week or 2 before u do it so he can strenthen up. At the moment im waiting for my accetone wich is why i havnt chopped him down yet and in the mean time im just watering him regularly with mollases and hes smelling juicier by the day! as for phospherus...i dont think ull find that in mollases or atleast not a decent amount BUT...the mollases itself will sure as hell increase ur bud size, smell and taste for the better cuz it gives the plant more energy and lowers its stress.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 15, 2008)

*CHARLIE UPDATE:*

I was reading Manik's entry about turning Charlie into hash. I'm fairly certain that there was minimal to NO thc within him. The leafs looked terrible.. droopy, some turning brown. Over-all Charlie was a very unhappy plant since I removed him from the luxury of the grow box.

I'm reluctant to announce the passing away of dear Charlie. The fact is, with the risk of having Charlie in the window for so long + Charlie's unhappiness of the environment I have decided to pull the plug on dear Charles.

I collected the last 3 pollen balls from him... I figure I will continue to attempt to brush the minimal dust I get from these balls I have in a tupperware cup on #3 in an attempt to impregnate for seeds...

And then I did the most evil thing I have done in some time. I took a pair of scissors and cut Charlie's trunk in half. Immediately afterward it dawned on me what i had done. Was Charlie's life really suppose to be over?? I felt remorse. I questioned if I should have done what I did.... and there I stood - plant body in the left hand and scissors in the right. Staring at the innards of Charlie's freshly shanked trunk.

Then, I began to reminisce. I recall specifically pulling Charlie's seed from the little ziplock he was sent to me in. Charlie was my choice. I chose Charlie. He was the furthest seed to the left in the line of 10. My girlfriend chose #3, who was named after being the third seed from the left in the bag. Charlie was MY choice.

I planted Charlie, before he even had his name, into a plastic party cup with a ghost on it. I smiled as I set him on the coffee table and took his picture. I remember the times Charlie and I had. I remember when he sprouted. He was the first out of the two plants to break-ground. He grew at such an awesome rate. I remember pulling him out of the grow box to examine him. I remember watching Charlie on my webcam from work and documenting with an animated GIF his growth for that day. I remember pulling charlie from the growbox and watering him in the bathroom shower. I remember LSTing him to keep his height down. I remember snipping off his balls in search of pollinating #3 to carry on the legacy of Charlie's genetics. To hopefully have a #3 gender with a Charlie ambition.

I'll never forget you Charlie... and though you sit only 12 feet from me. In a sack on the floor of my kitchen I miss you... and I can't help but think of how poetic it is that you were kept alive for your (pollen) SACKS... and now you're dead, in a sack.

If there was a God, I would suggest it bless you. I would suggest it bless you with all that is Holy and wonderful. May you live on in Marijuana heaven for eternity. 

I miss you, Charlie. RIP

Charlie's current resting place:






This was Charles' former thrown. *does catholic thing with fingers drawing cross on chest*


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 15, 2008)

i understand that mourning is a very natural and healthful phase when confronted with loss but i must warn you curb to not give into the sadness. at times over the next few days it may seem that life has lost a certain something, things whose meaning was patent may start to wither, the colour of life itself may start to fade, but fear not...this too shall pass. Self-pity is a road you don't want to go down. See the road, know it is there, maybe even contemplate it - but please - for your sake and #3's - don't start down that garden path. only regret and sorrow that way leads. look forward, to a new future with 3 - glance backwards once in a while but only to see how far you've come. this is this. regret nothing. know yourself, know your thoughts and know that knowledge is power. thus the cycle of life continues.


----------



## homegrwn (Dec 15, 2008)

great job man saw your threw in a 150 hps hows that helping the buds. Im interested in grabbing one or a 250.. Looks bangin man! and hey men die all the time for way less than being a pot plant that other than pollen has no use except maybe rope LOL.. keep ya head up .


----------



## hackel (Dec 16, 2008)

I think its a good thing that plants don't have eyes... You added so much stuff in that gallon of water that I know is good for your baby, but the end result was horrid looking!

molasses + H2O + FF nutes + H2O2 = diarrhea! LOL

Damn, I wish my girl was as cool with my grow as yours is about your grow! I am feeling the same way about my buds! They look lovely as far as shape, but the size and frosting isn't there yet and it is getting me just as worried because I only have a couple of weeks left as opposed to your month. I have never grown this before, so I couldn't tell you when they will swell, but with your care and GF's extra grow support I think you will have nothing to worry about! Just be strong bro! I will be around a lot to bother you about somethings that are so completely unrelated to your grow that you will prolly forget all about it!

First dilema. Nug size Vs. Porno Politics: Ethical Applications of the Money Shot... It is a close call, but I think the nugs would take a back burner on that one... LOL That oughta do ya for at least 10 minutes!

If anyone should worry about their grow it is me... I never truly got the temperature issue settled and I just thought up increasingly more ghetto solutions to lowering the temps by a few degrees here and there... it still over 85 with everything all closed up.. maybe in the low 90's...

I haven't seen up to date pics, but I would say you are right on track and after this harvest you will probably laugh at how your buds took their damned precious time getting ready. Keep your head up, man! It won't be long now!


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 16, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> i understand that mourning is a very natural and healthful phase when confronted with loss but i must warn you curb to not give into the sadness. at times over the next few days it may seem that life has lost a certain something, things whose meaning was patent may start to wither, the colour of life itself may start to fade, but fear not...this too shall pass. Self-pity is a road you don't want to go down. See the road, know it is there, maybe even contemplate it - but please - for your sake and #3's - don't start down that garden path. only regret and sorrow that way leads. look forward, to a new future with 3 - glance backwards once in a while but only to see how far you've come. this is this. regret nothing. know yourself, know your thoughts and know that knowledge is power. thus the cycle of life continues.


LOL! This post has helped me through this dark time. I appreciate you. ha




homegrwn said:


> great job man saw your threw in a 150 hps hows that helping the buds. Im interested in grabbing one or a 250.. Looks bangin man! and hey men die all the time for way less than being a pot plant that other than pollen has no use except maybe rope LOL.. keep ya head up .


lol, no kidding. Thanks for the support!




hackel said:


> I think its a good thing that plants don't have eyes... You added so much stuff in that gallon of water that I know is good for your baby, but the end result was horrid looking!
> 
> molasses + H2O + FF nutes + H2O2 = diarrhea! LOL
> 
> ...


I think temps may be a big issue. I know my temps got way too high for the later 6 hrs a day.. I had no idea until about 3 weeks into the flowering. Now, I think I have it more under control.
I have more CFLs on during the first 6 hrs, and I keep my box cracked open... The later 6 hours I kill some CFLs and close the box completely.

The diarrhea concoction looked gross.. and if you think it looked gross, you should've smelled it. Molasses is some stinky ass shit. BLECH!

I do now feel as though the actual buds are forming. I believe my plant has finally reached it's height. It hasnt grown height-wise now in about 5 days. The frost is looking real nice. Sometimes I shutoff the fans completely just to take a whiff of her odor. She smells nice.

Im going to have to figure out a good solution to getting all the trichomes off of the plant when the grow is over. Its way too much to waste!
Thanks for the support again Hackelsawww


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am using my trimmings from the four plants to make a pound or two of cannabutter.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 16, 2008)

How much do all of the supplies for that sort of thing cost?

Is that the thing with the lighter fluid or whatever?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 16, 2008)

icurb...your thinkin of honey oil...
cannabutter is made with butter, and you can make pastries and shit


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am going to freeze the trimmings, then put them in boiling water with 1-2 pounds of butter, boil for about 15 minutes, then simmer for about an hour. Then I use cheesecloth and strain everything into a large tupperware dish with a lid, then put in the fridge and let the mixture seperate, once the butter has hardened pour the water out and you have pure cannabutter to make cookies or brownies with. Since most recipes for brownies call for oil, use double the amount of butter as you would oil.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 16, 2008)

I see.. I checked out a youtube vid on it earlier and I have been mowing over the idea today. I think I want something a little less fattening than cannabutter. I mean, I've had the brownies before and they fuuuuucked me up but overall Im a generally healthy person and Im not trying to become a fatty by getting baked off weed-dessert everynight 

Any other ideas guys?? With what I can do with my frosted leafs?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 16, 2008)

my friend makes a tea with cream or milk..he just tosses the milk, and shake in the pot, and lets it simmer for an hour or so. strain all the plant matter our of the liquid. then add like nutmeg or cinnamon. Ive tried, and it was pretty good. fucked me up to


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you think Charlie would be able to do that? He didnt have any visible crystals to the naked eye


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 16, 2008)

Im just now realizing I havent taken any pics of #3's status for 9 days! Damnsh.


----------



## hackel (Dec 16, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> I see.. I checked out a youtube vid on it earlier and I have been mowing over the idea today. I think I want something a little less fattening than cannabutter. I mean, I've had the brownies before and they fuuuuucked me up but overall Im a generally healthy person and Im not trying to become a fatty by getting baked off weed-dessert everynight
> 
> Any other ideas guys?? With what I can do with my frosted leafs?


Haha tincture or green dragon is a lower fat and calorie option. It uses alcohol but requires 2 months to finish being made. The instructions are in Mr Bitti's grow journal.


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 17, 2008)

shake leaves in a mason jar of 99% isopropyl alcohol for 5 minutes. strain and pour alcohol on a glass pan. wait a couple days. The alcohol completely evaporates leaving only potent keif residue. Chuck that in your favourite tofu recipe and you're good to go...and then some.

i have pics of this process if anyone is interested.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for all of the recipes and ideas guys... Seems like a lot of them involve this ISOPROPYL alcohol... Is this something you can typically pick up at the store?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

isopropyl is just regular rubbing alcohol..Ive never heard of it being used for weed, except to clean my bong with salt.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 17, 2008)

*Days since ground-break: 78 days
Days of 12/12: 44 (6 weeks, 4 day OUT OF 10weeks)
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 12/12
Temps: 75ºF*

Hey guys... Gonna have to bang this one out quick. Still on the prowl for a job.

A few months back I stupidly got a plane ticket to visit my girl's family. I will be gone for 4 days. During this time someone will be house sitting for me. I can't seem to talk them out of it. I've told them no a few times but they are insisting... and it's one of those relatives that are going to make it happen. So, point is, someone else will be here for 4 days. There's nothing to change that. It would be 10 times shadier if I forced a "NO" upon the situation considering this person ALWAYS watches my house, every single time I leave it.

I've been hesitant to mention the situation because I figured I would get more "Dont have them stay there!" rather than "I have an idea".

So.. the plant really has no smell. So Im not worried about smell. The closet that the box resides in is not a closet this person would ever open. It's not in a hallway or in the main area of the house. It's in the master bedroom. The only thing I really need to guard against is the "hum" of the fans.

You likely would not notice the hum unless you were in that bedroom specifically. Now, I can't close my door because my cat will freak the FUCK out if I shut it, besides, the door doesn't stay shut - the cat can just push it open. Even if she couldn't im sure the "house sitter" would open the door for her. I think the only time the house sitter would go in the room is to check on the cat if the cat is in the bedroom. This is where the sound situation comes in. When we go to bed at night, we can hear the fans. It's just normal shit... but to someone new coming in the room, they would think "WTF is that humming coming from the closet that has a power cord going into it?!".

My plan of attack (and I am all ears for other ideas involving keeping down the sound):

1. Make sure anything that is "wood on wood" of the box gets squishy weather seal between it. To cut down on vibration.

2. Weather seal the door of the closet. To cut down on noise exiting the gaps (its an old house).

3. I need to experiment with this one - but - if I kill the CFLs then I think I could kill the big fan that's in the box. Thus I would only need the 150w HPS on, and it's cooltube inline duct fan. 1 fan = quieter than 3.

4. There is about a 2 foot gap between the box and the closet door. I am thinking of hanging extra blankets in the closet, is like "walls"... every 5" or so as it gets closer to the closet door. So, a series of "blanket walls", 5 inches apart, all the way to the door. I think this would slowly cut down noise. *Heres a drawing of the blanket walls and the box* = ||||[]

5. Stacking pillows and foam (bought some yesterday for another project in the house) up against the door on the inside. Seems tricky since I will have to be outside the closet while stacking it. but none the less...

6. Towel crammed under the door.

7. This is the big one I am curious about from you guys. Right now my lights come on at 5PM and turn off at 5AM. Leaving the area vulnerable between 5PM and 10PM (the time the house sitter returns from work and goes to bed). Do you think it would be a harmful/bad idea to change the lighting? By flipping to 11PM ON - 11AM OFF?
I know changing light time could be bad... And if all my other stuff works then I guess this would be a moot idea... But if my 'super blanket cushy' idea doesnt work, it seems that altering the time the fans/lights need to be on could be the ticket here.

So that's basically my game plan. Eliminate any fans I can while putting cushy stuff all over the place to minimize noise travel. *what do you think of these 6-7 ideas??*



and here's the images for today:


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

what if you turn the setting of your fan down so its not pushing as much air as normal? would that cut down the hum? you could also get yellow caution tape, and wrap your door with it. that should get the point across


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 17, 2008)

first off the alcohol you can find in a big drugstore. make sure you get 99%.

next, the visitor. I've read quite a few times that shifting your time is not a problem if you shift in increments. the main point is that you don't want to give it more light or else she'll start vegging. I think the time shift shouldn't be a problem especially if you do it INCREMENTALLY. 30 mins to an hour a day seems reasonable.

some quick ideas:

Put another dresser or something big in front of the closet.

put some carpet or rubber or something under the wheels of the growbox to minimize vibrations.

Put a dehumidifier or something similar in the room to mask the noise (say its for the cat?)

egg cartons!

definitely ride without the CFLs for a few days. turn the fans that you can off. also i think having good airflow behind the fan changes how fast it spins. if you put a wall behind the fan it might be quieter...or louder. just a though.

Put a dead fish in your room so it stinks and nobody will want to hang out in there - say the cat brought in a dead bird last week and you only just found it.

Cut lights on to 10 hours.

Get some more cfls and lose the cool tube?

Put your desktop computer in your room (if you have one), take the side off so the fan is exposed and change your BIOS so that the fan runs at maximum velocity. Say you are downloading the every episode of the sopranos and you need your computer on. (another masking technique)

get an old dimmer switch for your bedroom light and leave it at 50% (cats preference) that should create an annoying buzz.

get a silent (ball bearing) computer fan from your local computer store.

get caught and invite your relative into your inner sanctum and master plan of becoming a weed baron and taking over the world with them as your left hand man.

also you can get pretty hot without damaging your plants - they'll just slow the growth.


----------



## hackel (Dec 17, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Thanks for all of the recipes and ideas guys... Seems like a lot of them involve this ISOPROPYL alcohol... Is this something you can typically pick up at the store?


The tincture requires food grade ethanol... Like Bicardi 151 or Everclear. I hope some come in handy... You can get really strong isopropyl at the pharmacy but I have never seen 99% pure there.


----------



## hackel (Dec 17, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> isopropyl is just regular rubbing alcohol..Ive never heard of it being used for weed, except to clean my bong with salt.


SALT??? I fucking made a brush that is wierdly hooked and twisted to clean all that shit and you tell me I could have just used SALT!!!! Damn. I am actually going to have to try that.


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 17, 2008)

i just popped into my local pharmacy and it was sitting there alongside the 70% and 95%. 

also, wine decanter scrubbies work well too.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

hackel said:


> SALT??? I fucking made a brush that is wierdly hooked and twisted to clean all that shit and you tell me I could have just used SALT!!!! Damn. I am actually going to have to try that.


get 91% isopropyl..and some kosher salt..the salt doesnt disintegrate in the alcohol so it acts as a "scrubber". its fucking amazing, and it cleans fast!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

icurb..I just found this off another thread..I think this is what you want to do.
Check this out 
ive been reading through google scholar
on the properties of marijuana. in this article states (through injestion) place 1 gram of your fav bud in vodka or barcardi 151 cover with plastic thc disloves in alcohol solution!!!(only drinkable alcohol)!!!!!we have to drink it!!! it the solution or tincture
tetrahydracannibinol-thc- offers properties 
such as antineoplastic (tumors) neruroprotection (increases motor function's) 
all forms of living plants,herbs,fruits,vegtables have these effects


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 17, 2008)

sounds interesting. should work since thc only dissolves in alcohol (and fats) and not water. mmmm i could go for a weedtini right about now.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

you could make a drink and call it bongwater...


----------



## cadjoe3 (Dec 17, 2008)

ok first I would like to say for all the people who either think vaporizing their weed gives them a strange high or not high at all are obviously doing something wrong, either their vaporizer is broken or they are not vaping at a correct temperature. There is no possible other way to get higher off of weed then by vaporizing it (and i dont mean the light-bulb trick I mean a decent 180$ vaporizer) vaporizing your weed gives you the most possible THC from your weed then smoking it in a paper or out of a bowl. You actually achieve over 200% more THC by vaporizing then by smoking your herb out of a bong or water-bong. In order to properly "vape" you must first choose your herb which with a vaporizer should preferably be herbs that are higher in THC such as exotics, Then you set your vaporizer at the correct temperature(which is really whatever temp you want whether you want a good amount of vape on a medium setting or you feel like completely burning the hell out of it on a higher setting) now how it works is the more you suck in the vape the more weed the vape vaporizes. I suggest the vapor tower personally. I have been smoking for quite some time now and one way i found out to truly save you money and get you higher than you've ever been quicker than you've ever got there is to vape your weed in a nice vaporizer. Dont get me wrong I dont use it all the time I absolutely love smoking out of bowls, bongs, papers, and especially love the taste of a nice blunt. But there is no other way to truly taste your weed then to vape it "correctly". For a person that it takes about a half gram or a gram of high grade weed to get high wil definintely get high off of a .2 or .3 in a vaporizer. So for all out there who love to smoke high grade stuff, the next time you get that grandaddy purp or something that you wanna save and use it for awhile then buy a vaporizer and make that weed last for a long long time. Like I said sometimes i like to roll a nice gram or 2 gram blunt of high grade but whats more efficient smoking 2 grams in a blunt and getting all fukd up for one night, or getting extremely higher from a vape about 10 times off of those 2 little grams.

Also quick question curb: I heard (not sure if its true) that you can actually cut the balls off of the male dry them and smoke them because they still have THC in them. 
do you or anyone else know if this is true?


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Dec 17, 2008)

yo curb i saw your post the other day saying you were saving some money to move...are u leaving the US? ive also been considering the same thing. where i want to move to is barcelona in spain. if i cant because of employment, or visa. then i have a whole other list of places i want to visit and or move to. anyway wanted to know what interests you since we have somewhat similar views on politics and our situation and shit


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 17, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> first off the alcohol you can find in a big drugstore. make sure you get 99%.
> 
> next, the visitor. I've read quite a few times that shifting your time is not a problem if you shift in increments. the main point is that you don't want to give it more light or else she'll start vegging. I think the time shift shouldn't be a problem especially if you do it INCREMENTALLY. 30 mins to an hour a day seems reasonable.
> 
> ...


Fantastic feedback. I will definitely be using some of these ideas! Thanks so much drybiedog!
When I got home today I weather sealed the door... that alone cut down the noise probably 40% - if not more.

I really do appreciate the long list of ideas. You fucking rock. Im going to attempt to +REP you

Edit: God damnit.. I cant! GRRR


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 17, 2008)

On the alcohol thing: I only checked at Walmart and they had 90%. I will keep my eyes peeled for some at other places! Anyone know what kind of U.S. places may carry something of the higher % you guys speak of?

Im stoked about all of the replies on how to make NON fattening weed treats. Totally awesome!

Cadjoe: Im not sure about smoking the balls. Any one here done it?

Bitti: Well, at some point I would like to get out of here. I imagine going somewhere pretty desolate. Im not quite sure where exactly that place is yet. Somewhere where they are too poor to care about power and too smart to deal in religion.
I'm not trying to say America is the biggest piece of shit country and all other countries are better - but I am saying that on a top 5 of the worlds shittiest countries, the US is one of them.
Losing my work has halted my money saving momentarily. Totally has me bummed. Both my girl and I would really like to get away from the recklessness of the western "civilization". I'm sure the place I imagine going is non-existant.. However, I tend to think other countries seem a little more bright than Americans. Many Americans have no desire to learn about something... they just go along with what they hear. It's the damnedest thing.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Dec 18, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> On the alcohol thing: I only checked at Walmart and they had 90%. I will keep my eyes peeled for some at other places! Anyone know what kind of U.S. places may carry something of the higher % you guys speak of?
> 
> Im stoked about all of the replies on how to make NON fattening weed treats. Totally awesome!
> 
> ...


Yep, if you know foreign languages europe has some countries you might wanna look into. Like Switzerland seems like an awesome place but i dont speak either french, german, italian or rumantsch. I do speak however spanish/english/portugese, so im doing some research on european countries that speak those languages. I also have looked into the netherland because my friend that has been there various times tells me that the language is very related to english. And he said that apart from amsterdam its a real nice place to live in. Anyway im just going on about my bullshit. Good luck increasing your funds so you can get out of here!! wish me luck too as i wanna get out of here too!


----------



## hackel (Dec 19, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> On the alcohol thing: I only checked at Walmart and they had 90%. I will keep my eyes peeled for some at other places! Anyone know what kind of U.S. places may carry something of the higher % you guys speak of?
> 
> Im stoked about all of the replies on how to make NON fattening weed treats. Totally awesome!
> 
> ...


I plan on living out in the woods myself. Build a mudhut out there with a few goats and some guinea fowl to help with pests, make my girl my wife and have all that it comes with... And my Smoketorium and little ladies on the side, of course! I really am convinced that living a simple life of sustainability and self-reliance is the only remaining path to freedom left in today's world. That's for me!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 19, 2008)

hackel said:


> I plan on living out in the woods myself. Build a mudhut out there with a few goats and some guinea fowl to help with pests, make my girl my wife and have all that it comes with... And my Smoketorium and little ladies on the side, of course! I really am convinced that living a simple life of sustainability and self-reliance is the only remaining path to freedom left in today's world. That's for me!


Dont forget chickens man. Eggs..meat...pillows... guitar picks.. wind chimes... you can make allot out of chicken...lol


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 19, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Dont forget chickens man. Eggs..meat...pillows... guitar picks.. wind chimes... you can make allot out of chicken...lol


Even chicken noodle soop!


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 19, 2008)

I want a picture update damnit.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 19, 2008)

I just gave one 2 days ago! They dont look much different than in those pics.

My girl and I were just commenting that I would be shocked if these buds are done by their due date. I mean, sure, a lot can happen in 24 days but cmon now... The actual "NUG" is just now starting to be.

Iunno, on second thought over 3 weeks... I spose that could swell up some nuggets.

We'll see I guess.

I will _try_ to take pics before the 25th... otherwise I will for sure do it before NewYears. (I'll be gone for a little bit)



<--- this N'er is a busy bee


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 19, 2008)

They will fatten up, trust me.


----------



## daggo18 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey guys does any one now if theres any way to get seeds into australia.
without a big upbrawl. lol


----------



## ManikMarijuana (Dec 19, 2008)

get a nice pair of shoes...nuthing that will attract too much attention bt make sure its got a thick rubber underside, then just get hold of a drill and make a hole in the sole.....lol, hole in da sole ^_^
ok anyway - u drill the hole slowly horizontaly into the sole and make sure the hole opening faces towards ur othe shoe when u put them on, then just put sum seeds in a bankie or in a small thin tube and stuff it in there! after that maybe a small peice of gaffer tape to close the hole...sumthing that will be the same color as the sole of your shoe so it doesnt look as if there is anything there at all and cuz its on your feet nobodys gonna specificly look down their and maybe notice it by chance...thats what id do bt thers many ways.


----------



## hackel (Dec 21, 2008)

If I had to smuggle through an airport I would just sit and think about the usual security checkpoints and what they tend to avoid searching. Then put it there. Certain intimate folds are usually left alone and as long you don't try to smuggle any metal-plated seeds you would be just fine in having a small glass vial with 20 or so seeds secured with bandages somewhere on your person that won't get dislodge at the wrong time or broken, as no idea I could come up with will help you smuggle the blood-soaked shirt you were wearing on the plane. Also, when you put them where you plan on putting them... leave them there and leave them alone until you arrive at your destination or you risk looking conspicuous and increasing the likelihood that any adhesives that you might want to use will fail when they really shouldn't. Also, don't get greedy! 20 or even 40 seeds are easier to conceal than 2oz of herb.

Curb, I'm looking forward to seeing updates when you get the chance and I wish you a safe trip and good luck in getting things squared away for your houseguest. keep us updated when you can!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

Ensure you wash your hand before after and during packaging... microscopic is all adog needs.... I would use gloves on final package.


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 21, 2008)

*Travelling - Continued:*

Ok.. So, what I've done so far is--

&#8226; Killed the CFLs
&#8226; Weather sealed the door (this helped a ton by itself)
&#8226; Hung a blanket up
&#8226; Screwed a rug to the wall
&#8226; stack up pillows/foam/whatever

Rug with pillows:






Rug acts as a sound barrier as well as a secondary wall for the pillows/foam/whatever to be squished against


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

LOL what are you trying to do ?


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 21, 2008)

genfranco said:


> LOL what are you trying to do ?


LOL try reading the journal...


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> LOL try reading the journal...



lol .. I guess your right eh...


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 21, 2008)

genfranco said:


> lol .. I guess your right eh...


it's a good read


----------



## icurbyou (Dec 28, 2008)

JeeZ guys. I've been gone for a week and no posts? Thanks fellas. Well I hope all is well with the house guest and my darling #3. I'll be home soon!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

bout time you popped back up man...lets see some porn!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry man! I have been busy with the holidays, plus, I had to stop looking at the site cause I am so close to harvest I couldn't be reminded.


----------



## nupesmoker (Dec 28, 2008)

hey curb, im so inspired.your grow is awesome. just built my cab and waiting on my fans. Im starting with emily's farm hydro setup in my cab. i got some kush bag seeds and was wondering if the nirvana seed shop was legit, me being scared and all. should i use my debit or send cash. one more question- my seeds cracked showing the little white thing- how long does it take for it to sprout? i have it in some cubes and no light.


----------



## ManikMarijuana (Dec 28, 2008)

well depends on how long u let the "little white thingy" grow out, if it was less that 1/2" then it may take anywher between a few days and a week or so. if it grew out longer then it should just take a few days.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 31, 2008)

how about some updates buddy...??


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 1, 2009)

*Days since ground-break: 92 days
Days of 12/12: 59 (8 weeks, 5 day OUT OF 10weeks)
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 8/16
Temps: 75ºF*


Well, it's been 15 days since I got some pics.

I just got done removing some of the dead larger fan leaves. I assume the plant is killing them in order to put it's efforts into the buds. My hands smell so amazing. Smells like weed, pine tree and fresh soap. My girl thinks Im trippin' about the fresh soap part, but Im not. lol

I want my buds to swell up. They need some fattening up. Hoping they swell a little before it's time to come down.

I cut the lights down to 10hrs, then 9, and tonight I set them to 8... Only 8 hours of light for this lady. I am assuming the resin will be pouring from them. They are already mighty sticky and juicy.

I may water 1 more time with nutes, and after that I will just do water.

I am not thinking they will be ready by week 10. I may push it a few more weeks. We will just have to see how it goes.

anyways, here is some shots of the bush. They dont do it justice. I cant seem to find an angle that makes the plant look as fat as it is... but oh well.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 1, 2009)

that bitch grew quick!


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 1, 2009)

You are gonna be sooooo happy soon!


----------



## ManikMarijuana (Jan 1, 2009)

hhhhhmmmmm...now that...looks good, here come the BUDDS!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 2, 2009)

awesome...she's a lil fatty.


----------



## hackel (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweet Jebus! Dude, you remember how I gawked and raved about that box of yours? Well I found a dresser that would be perfect, it's old and ratty looking but I will be following your example to the letter in making my own, but I will keep on with the CFL's. I need to get one of those inline fans, finally, and I will be able to keep my temps down without fail. I hope this works... This new box will be my last attempt at a proper box if it doen't work. I just can't afford to keep tinkering right now. If this doesn't work I will just have to resort to outdoor grows when I can do so. Wish me luck, ut I am thinking it will take me at least a week to have the time to do it.


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 3, 2009)

I wanted to hear stories about the house-guest who always thought he smelled a skunk outside.

#3 is looking fine. Is she getting crispy right near the light?

Also, i though i did a fair bit of reading but i guess not enough. I didn't know you were supposed to reduce hours of light at the end. I always thought once you go 12/12 you stay there till the end. Is this speculation or is this standard procedure?


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 3, 2009)

Ha, no stories about the houseguest luckily! Although, I found out they did sleep in our room! I was like OOOHHH SHIIITTTTT. Must not have found anything though. they didnt say anything. heh.

#3 got slightly burnt on one leaf by the HPS... It was awhile ago because I forgot to flip the fan on one night when i was testing... But other than that, she's all good up there.

About the cutting back of hours... I have read on many sites for the white widow, I should cut back the hours to 8-10 hours during the final weeks of flower. I am unsure if this goes for all weed plants or just the white widow or what. Im not sure


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm blowed baby... blowed...

Purple monkey nice used never box.


----------



## trecool (Jan 3, 2009)

hey with your scrubber hows the smell is their any or is it faint im sure it smells good i can smell it from here lol


----------



## annanda (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello there, I was wondering if we can have some buds close-ups ? Thanks.


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 4, 2009)

The scrubber seems to eliminate smells completely. However, I have noticed this isn't too smelly of a plant. I mean sometimes I can smell it within the whole room, but sometimes I can barely smell it when I was standing right next to the box. This of course is with the door of the box wide open. When it is shut I can never smell it.

I will try to get bud shots tonight when lights come on


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

how are those trichs looking?


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 4, 2009)

nice plant man check mine out when you have the time let me know what you think


----------



## jtmyzery2008 (Jan 4, 2009)

how did the pollinating go


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 4, 2009)

i got about 60 seeds im just flowering 2 now to see how it turned out if they are good then im going to do a big fridge with a 400 hps and just use my bar fridge for a mom and clones


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 4, 2009)

my 1 had crystels in veg i think its going to be great


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 4, 2009)

*Days since ground-break: 95 days
Days of 12/12: 62 (9 weeks, 1 day OUT OF 10weeks)
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 9/16
Temps: 75ºF*

Dont have much to say...

Plant smells good. Lots of trichs... No Amber trichs...

Not as swollen as i would like them to be.

6 days from intended harvest... not gonna happen







































































<-- This is the "pollenated" site... Zero signs of impregnation





<-- Red arrows indicate "colas"


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 4, 2009)

hey man i must have smoked too much lol i thought it was you that asked me how the pollinating my bad sorry


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 4, 2009)

hey man i just say here and read this whole journal....very interesting and real world issues solved....what imean is all the problems u were having in the begginning, (the watering issues..) all I have to say is ur doing a great job...u didn't lose focus and u kept ur eyez on the prize!!!(some dank) but if i was u, i would let them go for 2 more weeks to get a lil more fatter an dense..i know height is an issue, but try and tie her dwn a lil more and wait...trust me....and then flush well with ph bal water with a lil mollasses only for last feeding after that just flush with water...it sould be week 12 or beg of 13 by then....jus my opinion if u want bigger, fatter, dense buds!!!!! but dat bicth is pretty though....good grow, cant wait to hear what the DRY weight is gonna be..post pics when u do....oh, btw, maybe u wanna try the auto flowering stains next...faster grow, 1-2oz per plant dry and smoke good....(that will help u on height issues) jus a thought...ya dig,,,


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 6, 2009)

I too have read this thread from the very beginning. this has been a very inspirational an educational experience. 

I hope you find another gig. However, with the way you are growing, you may have already found your future vocation!


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 6, 2009)

seriously though! they should have classes for growing...(hell, i think they do in calf.)



humblesmurph said:


> I too have read this thread from the very beginning. this has been a very inspirational an educational experience.
> 
> I hope you find another gig. However, with the way you are growing, you may have already found your future vocation!


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 6, 2009)

Shit, I have been contemplating it. At this rate I've dumped over 225 resumes and got no replies. I have a great portfolio and a decent resume too. It's bullshit, really.

Funny enough, I have been looking into being a cop... They are hiring for that around here like there is no tomorrow... Not sure I can pass the drug polygraph though.

I'm sure I wouldnt be the only cop to smoke herb and grow it.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

well if you do it.... dont think that by explaining a yes during a polygraph youll pass.... make sure you dnt say yes to anything..lol... the protocol is to fail you if you do...there are tons of humans out there to be getting people in the force that say yes to question int he polygraph. Its not just about pot either... I have family that have done these tests...lol.

My uncle got denied cause the question was " have you ever been in a car that a firearm was discharged from" my dumb ass uncle tells them yes and then tries to explain that his dad shot a dear when he was little from inside a truck. See once you say yes your explanation is no good... Plus the polygraph is accurate with short answeres. They dont like stories when your hooked up tot he machine. 


Become a grower in humbolt and grow 100sq feet of legal bud.


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 6, 2009)

What if they say "Is your name (MY NAME)?" -- Dont say yes? lol

I think the key to it is to be nervous about everything they ask. They cannot detect a lie unless they are first able to detect a truth. However, Im still not sure I want to stoop to that level. They get paid well and it sounds like a fun job but I'm not sure Im a big enough macho asshole to pull off being a cop.
Besides, I have a career, I just can't snag up a new job... Being a cop would only be temporary anyways... Figured being a cop beats working at walmart in the interim. 

Sigh.. who knows. Maybe ill just harvest #3 and go be a bum... got my weed, my cat and my iphone with RIU access. lol


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> What if they say "Is your name (MY NAME)?" -- Dont say yes? lol
> 
> I think the key to it is to be nervous about everything they ask. They cannot detect a lie unless they are first able to detect a truth. However, Im still not sure I want to stoop to that level. They get paid well and it sounds like a fun job but I'm not sure Im a big enough macho asshole to pull off being a cop.
> Besides, I have a career, I just can't snag up a new job... Being a cop would only be temporary anyways... Figured being a cop beats working at walmart in the interim.
> ...



shit sounds to me all you gotta work on is being Macho... NO J/K i couldn't resist.


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh and What's Humboldt have to do with it? I wouldnt mind living in Norcal growing herb legally


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> Oh and What's Humboldt have to do with it? I wouldnt mind living in Norcal growing herb legally



well there are only so many counties that allow you more than 6 plants legally. i think the other choice is oakland and SF

Its just my dream so i kinda spurt it out there as a business dream. I thought you were in cali?


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone got any good ideas for harvest? Like.. what the BEST ways are to go about drying out yer herb, curing etc. I mean, I know the jist of it -- just wondering what the bestest idea is...


And genfranco, Im not in cali


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 6, 2009)

i hang my shit in the closet for like 3 days..then jar em up.

I live in the desert so it drys out fast.

when are you harvestin?


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 6, 2009)

Not sure.. Not quite yet, but I wanted to give myself adequate time to read up on harvest/curing. I dont think they are done at all but according to the calendar they should be coming down in 1 week.
I want to snip a piece off to smoke but 2 days ago I "quit" smoking in case one of these applications calls me back for employment. Gotta pass the piss test and then smoke a blunt.


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 6, 2009)

I've read quite a bit about curing. it seems a lot of people like to put their bud in paper bags for a couple weeks before jarring it up. The thinking is that even though you are supposed to open the jar for 15 minutes it is still sealed in a jar for 23.75 hours a day. The paper bag allows some of the moisture to be absorbed and presumably permeates outside.

Let me know what you find out as I'm about to chop soon too.


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 6, 2009)

So you think like a paper bag, as large as a grocery bag is ok? or does it need to be like a "sack lunch" size?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 7, 2009)

I go with the "sack lunch" size, albeit the largest size. They cost less than $2 for 50 or so of them. 

My dry/cure goes like this:

1. Hang dry in dark for 4-5 days depending on RH (relative humidity)
2. Into paper bags for another 2-3 days until the buds are crispy on the outside and the smaller stems snap under light pressure
3. Buds into sealed jars for one day to redistribute moisture
4. Return buds to paper bags for a day or so until crispy on the outside again
5. Back into sealed jars for at least a week, open the jars every day for about 1/ hour every day
6. After the first week you should be able to seal the jars up indefinitely for however long you can last
7. smoke it!


----------



## gavingreenfinger (Jan 7, 2009)

nice grow man. i've just read it. well done. it looks like i've come just at the right time.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Jan 11, 2009)

yo curb she is looking fine id say 4 more weeks from the looks of the pics. are you looking at trichs yet? i told ya man some ww go all the way to 14 weeks before mature, those look like they culd use a few more to fatten up


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 11, 2009)

great info on the drying, curing process....but what do u think about those portable dryers??(the ones made out of those big plastic tubs with the small exhaust fans with a carbon filter attached...? like this one...http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-44371338330177_2035_36099331



diggitydank420 said:


> I go with the "sack lunch" size, albeit the largest size. They cost less than $2 for 50 or so of them.
> 
> My dry/cure goes like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 11, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> great info on the drying, curing process....but what do u think about those portable dryers??(the ones made out of those big plastic tubs with the small exhaust fans with a carbon filter attached...? like this one...http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-44371338330177_2035_36099331


i couldn't tell you from experience but if i _were_ to use one of those this is how i would do it:

1. 2 days in said quick-dry box
2. 8-12 hours in jars to redistribute moisture
3. another 1-3 days in dryer
4. jar it up for however long you can last


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 12, 2009)

Just drying the weed isn't what makes a good cure. Drying it _slowly _is the key.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 12, 2009)

ya man the slower the better and id use jars over bags any day


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 12, 2009)

True, slower _is_ better.

But how many of you can actually say that you slow dried and properly cured your entire first ever harvest?


----------



## DankBudds (Jan 12, 2009)

subscibed...awsome...only on page 17..ha


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 13, 2009)

thx for your advice.. +rep for u bro for your advice and dryin tips overall...



diggitydank420 said:


> i couldn't tell you from experience but if i _were_ to use one of those this is how i would do it:
> 
> 1. 2 days in said quick-dry box
> 2. 8-12 hours in jars to redistribute moisture
> ...


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 13, 2009)

tell me why??



josh4321 said:


> ya man the slower the better and id use jars over bags any day


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 13, 2009)

oh, I forgot to ask you, diggitydank420 ...what should humidity be while drying?? and that portable drying box i showed you, that would speed up the drying process?? ( i do know slower is better)I was just interested in that mainly for the odor killing while drying....sorry for the back to back posts yall.....


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 14, 2009)

In all honesty, I don't really think it's worth the build time or the money to make one of those dryers. I just let them dry out naturally, it does the trick.

As far as humidity goes, the lower the better.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 14, 2009)

so basically, just throw em' in a cool, dry, dark place with a dehumidifier..and brown bag em' as well as the mason jars, (burping) per you chart? what about the odor while drying?



diggitydank420 said:


> In all honesty, I don't really think it's worth the build time or the money to make one of those dryers. I just let them dry out naturally, it does the trick.
> 
> As far as humidity goes, the lower the better.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 14, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> so basically, just throw em' in a cool, dry, dark place with a dehumidifier..and brown bag em' as well as the mason jars, (burping) per you chart? what about the odor while drying?


It's just gonna smell like grass or pine until it is dry, at which point its odor will be very faint, after about a week the jar will get a nice dank smell to it, another week even better.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 15, 2009)

gotcha...thanks again...


----------



## smokin1 (Jan 15, 2009)

This has been a great read. Just order sum WW the other day cant wait till they get here. Best of luck 

When r u going to update again?


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Jan 19, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> In all honesty, I don't really think it's worth the build time or the money to make one of those dryers. I just let them dry out naturally, it does the trick.
> 
> As far as humidity goes, the lower the better.



if you can control the humidity keep it at 40% and the dry will have some great end result. a modest lvl of humidity makes the dry a bit slower and end product better. make sure you have some ventilation, not a fan blowing directly on the buds tho


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 20, 2009)

has icurb gone m.i.a. again?? or did he finally harvest and is too stoned to post some pics


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, still here. Not much going on with the plant. Seems something may have stunted it's growth? I see new fresh hairs growing on the bud sites... Im thinking something happened and it's now repairing itself? Im not really sure.

I am not having any amber trichs though so Im not chopping yet. I also quit smoking like 3 weeks ago so I can piss clean for any jobs that decide to actually call a motherfucker back. Had I known they wouldn't respond for this long then I'da not quit smoking so long ago. But, with my luck if I hit some weed - it will be the next day someone calls "HEY! Got an interview and piss test lined up for ya"..... FUCK! lol

I guess dropping in here and really joining discussions causes me to want to smoke so I am trying to slightly lurk once every few days as not to think too much about the fun I'm missing.

So to recap:

#3 is still in her pot
She seems to have slowed growth, buds not getting any fatter (Cept maybe the main cola. That fucker is HUGE. It's bigger than my arms)
No amber anywhere.
Juicy, sticky and stinky.
Not in any hurry to chop, due to break in smoking.
Riding it out... eagerly.


P.S... About the main cola. It really is FAT. I mean, I tried to take pics of it before and the camera does it no justice. The damn thing is huge.. Like a gigantic horse dong. lol
Just looking at that thing alone Im not so sure I will have enough jars to jar it up.
It looks like the most dense part too.. The branches are very fluffy and shit... or just leafy lookin buds... Super trichy, but not much BUDDAGE..... but that cola man.... mmm... Wanna wrap it up in a roll of paper and grab a torch. lol.... It'll last me ages in itself.

Still I want the branches to fatten up!


----------



## smokin1 (Jan 21, 2009)

pics we want pics. You cant tease us with that kind of discrptn and not shows us anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hackel (Jan 21, 2009)

Like a gigantic horse dong. lol

Wanna wrap it up in a roll of paper and grab a torch. 

ROFLMAO! That is fucking great, man! My second chance is not nearly as LST'd as the first one was and it is just in a gallon pot, (Same one I transplanted to a couple of months ago) so it won't be nearly as big as yours! I, myself, am pretty eager to see the updates on that monster! That is the last chance so I would rather have only 1/4 of an ounce due to rootbinding, than risk accidentally killing her and having nothing.

I got a new grow started up, but I will probably never get around to making another journal until I have gotten the hospital job I'm still trying to lock down. NCLEX is only a couple weeks away!

I had the obscene luck to find not only a reasonably solid dresser, but also a ton of scrap wood (well, particle board) while helping my sister move. I found a kickass rubber ducky, too but I lost it...

I got some pics of the second chance, some of the regs seeds and 3 of the Mystery Strain: Babycakes seeds going and 2 are already up... lets just hope I have at least one female in each group. The temps are down to never getting above 79.7 for the past week or so!

When was the last time you repotted #3?


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah where's da pics???!


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm with stupid ^

Where the pics at?


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 23, 2009)

ok, ok ill take some pics tonight. all of the fan leafs are dying off. Turning yellow and dying out.. I just pluck off the dead brown ones every week or so.

Still not seeing any amber in the crystals... I will try to get some magnification shots too.


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 23, 2009)

*Days since ground-break: 104 days
Days of 12/12: 81 (11 weeks, 6 days OUT OF 10weeks LOL!)
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 9/16
Temps: 75ºF
*

Jesus, looks like its been like 19 days since my last update. ha

ok... well, I did the magnifier, and im still not seeing any amber. My lights have been on 9.5 of light.. Maybe that wasnt a good idea?? Maybe I didnt cut it back enough?? who the fuck knows...

also, I watered 2 days ago... straight 6.5pH H20... no nutes...

Whatever.. here are some pics.

The blue thing is a lid to a 1gal milk jug.. Ya know. .just typical milk jug lid.... I used it for size reference.











































I dont feel the pics EVER give it justice... 


here are some magni-pics

































... No amber..


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 23, 2009)

But I see a lot of milky ones... amber coming soon!


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 23, 2009)

I just made an interesting observation.

Remember the branch I tied off to the side... The one I was attempting to pollenate with Charlie's powder?... That branch is mainly in the shade of the rest of the plant. It was the lowest branch at the time I tied it down... and it just kinda chills over there.

Anyways, the interesting thing is, it is the ONLY branch on the whole bush that doesnt have leafs turning yellow and dying..... How weird is that?


----------



## smokin1 (Jan 23, 2009)

thai is strange, lookin at those pics you have about 4-5 days till chop


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 25, 2009)

Welp.. I got curious...

Im sick of not smokin... Plus my plant seems to be killing large leafs off one-by-one... I thought fuckit... and cut off a branch... Kind of a trial run i guess. See if I can cure it without having grass smell indefinitely.

Just took a small one

Picsh.

































And then I made this little make-shift drying box out of one of those Costco size cheerio boxes. ha.... woot!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 26, 2009)

sup curb, great grow so far!

few things i wanted to point out, i was reading and noticed ur feeding schedule is like every other day, u should really start letting the soil dry out a lil more between waterings next grow. the plants will stay perky the whole grow.

and next time u get a confirmed female u should clone instead of trying to breed for seeds. either that or pollinate during veg when u see preflowers so the plant can use all the energy and food for bud production. also pollinating will delay the time it takes for the plant to finish.

the yellowing/browning of the leaves is due to the pollination, the plant uses up all the nutes and micronutes to produce seed. and it causes the buds to almost come to a hault so it can reproduce. these plants will sacrifice growth for survival and replication.

the seeds will take 4-5 weeks to finish, once the seeds are mature the plant will pick up where it left off. I could definitely see this plant taking 13+ weeks to finish flowering.

also u may wanna consider flushing right ab now if the seeds are mature, if they arent mature then u might need to add more potassium and phosphorus to ur feeding since ur leaves are looking like the plant is crying out for it.

great job so far bro
keep it up, and do u have anything germinating for the next grow yet or are u gonna wait till u run out of smoke???


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Waiting to see the final harvest pics yet.

Getting any more amber yet?


----------



## Swale84 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice job Curb, that cola looks HUGE!!


----------



## iamsarge (Jan 27, 2009)

update!!! ahhh!!! i cant read 64 pages to have an ending like this.


----------



## iamsarge (Jan 27, 2009)

how was the harvest? what was the final dry weight? are you going to start another grow?


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow and i say Wow 0o after reading through most of your threads i have to say i am inspired. I said i would never go back to soil again but now i'm really tempted. + reps thanx for sharing your experience. Peace


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 27, 2009)

I haven't chopped the whole plant yet. Just got bored and decided to do a little practice run with one of the smaller branches.

Right now I am about 42hrs into the drying process.

The humidity in my area is pretty high. For instance according to weather.com it is *90% humidity outside*!

Just any old place *in my house it's 44% humid*...

I have found that putting my cheerios box near a heater fan on low, or near a dish heater it helps a lot.

With the dish heater on low my stats are 71F, 38% humid

With the heater fan it's about 78F, 30% humid

I am big on conserving energy in my house.. downstairs i keep the heat off completely and I only run a dish heater in my office for me during the day... At night I go ahead and run the heater fan in the closet downstairs for it.

I really cant get any less than 30% humidity right now.

I figure for the real harvest I will buy a dehumidifier and return it once my bud is dry.

Status of branch: it's looking weepy but not dry yet... Few more days!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Jan 27, 2009)

40% humidity is perfect for drying dont go lower, end product will be better the slower it dries man keep it w/o the heater fan imo with some kind of ventilation. not a fan on buds thos it makes it dry to quick, just maybe a fan blowing across the opening on the top on low setting


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 27, 2009)

So... Each day my plant looks progressively "worse"... The leaves are turning yellow, brown and dying off at a much higher rate. figured I would take a shot of the whole plant and ask you guys what you think...

Should I just chop it? .. thinking about maybe doing it on Saturday


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Jan 27, 2009)

is it just the fan leaves? how do the nugs look/feel? yea i think saturday it will be ready


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 27, 2009)

all but the main cola seem to be pretty leafy...

Still no amber trichs

Nugs not very swollen at all.

Yes, just the fan leaves but I am figuring soon it will start killing off the good shit. It started by killing off the 9 inch, 13 fingered leaves... then smaller and smaller down to now the 3" leaves....


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Jan 27, 2009)

yea its time to go man... kinda sux i thought maybe it would go longer and get more swollen. anyway that branch looks real tasty with a shitload of resin...cant wait to see pics on saturday


----------



## hackel (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sorry to read about this turn. Every step of the way you got better and you've done a really great job with this plant! The only thing I can come up with is that it may have some nute deficiencies after the flushing. It is only days away, do you think just a bit of molasses might help? Even if only to slow down the process. Sorry that everything I can offer is just a shot in the dark. Ignoring the leaves, it looks extraordinary!


----------



## koolaidflavormix (Jan 27, 2009)

I noticed you used molasses and hydrogen peroxide; isn't the point of the molasses to feed the good microbes in the soil? If so, then aren't you just killing them with the hydrogen peroxide? I'm far from an expert on this, I tend to go the cautious route but I've heard good and bad things about feeding them hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn dude, this thing is crazy lookin...what happend to the other two plants? Space issues? My cfl grow is looking like it might be a 12 week venture aswell....Would you say this is about where you were week 4sh?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one.html


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 28, 2009)

I think this is what you want. All my fan leaves came off leaving only bud. Even some of the longer bud leaves started to go yellow but a little trimming made for some nice looking weed. My roots at the bottom were all brown so who knows what is going down there? Maybe you have deficiency but I bet over time the soil just compacted and you aren't getting air down there but who cares? the natural life cycle of the plant is over. I would let #3 go until the bud leaves start to turn brown. until then just water with luke ph'd water. Cutting a dryish plant will speed the drying process btw. maybe the big cola is blocking light to the rest of the plant prompting mixed chemical signals regarding harvest time events (i.e. amber trichs)

Don't worry about amber anyway. THC is better than CBD and couchlock is better for pain relief than social buzzing.

Bottom line: don't sweat it - she is doing what she is supposed to.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 28, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> So... Each day my plant looks progressively "worse"... The leaves are turning yellow, brown and dying off at a much higher rate. figured I would take a shot of the whole plant and ask you guys what you think...
> 
> Should I just chop it? .. thinking about maybe doing it on Saturday





Spittn4cash said:


> sup curb,
> 
> the yellowing/browning of the leaves is due to the pollination, the plant uses up all the nutes and micronutes to produce seed. and it causes the buds to almost come to a hault so it can reproduce. these plants will sacrifice growth for survival and replication.
> 
> the seeds will take 4-5 weeks to finish, once the seeds are mature the plant will pick up where it left off. I could definitely see this plant taking 13+ weeks to finish flowering.


Dont forget what I mentioned above^^


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 28, 2009)

and wait till the leaves turn crispy and you can pluck them right off the plant. trust me Ive pollinated plenty of females. she just needs a lil TLC time and space to finish doing her thing then she'll wrap up nice and dank!

the plant is gorgeous! I dunno why everybody's trippin...this plant is not sensimillia, it will do this to produce seed


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 28, 2009)

Spittin.. You keep talking about seed production (along with many other things) that have already been covered as NOT occuring.

The pollination did not take. There are no seeds being produced. Scanning the thread doesn't constitute as truly following it, man.


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 28, 2009)

> few things i wanted to point out, i was reading and noticed ur feeding schedule is like every other day, u should really start letting the soil dry out a lil more between waterings next grow. the plants will stay perky the whole grow.


Where were you reading this? I never once fed the plant 2 days in a row... Never 3 days apart, or 4 days apart... You're tripping.



> and next time u get a confirmed female u should clone instead of trying to breed for seeds.


I didnt clone for a reason.. Which is another thing you scanned over and are now jumping on me for.. Again, READ the thread before you jump in.
I chose pollination because A) It sounded like a fun experience and B) My next grow is not immediate. I dont need weed growing 24/7... 



> pollinate during veg when u see preflowers so the plant can use all the energy and food for bud production.


I followed FDD's tutorial on this. If you know more about how to do it you may want to go let him know in his thread on the subject.



> also u may wanna consider flushing right ab now if the seeds are mature, if they arent mature then u might need to add more potassium and phosphorus to ur feeding since ur leaves are looking like the plant is crying out for it.


There... are... no... seeds... in... development.....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

curb...so saturday is the big day eh?? get your trimmers yet?


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 28, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> curb...so saturday is the big day eh?? get your trimmers yet?


I think so.. I'm having a get-together on Friday so I dont want to do it before then. I figured I would just use some scissors around the house. Is it better to use something more specific?

I am about 80% leaning on doing it on saturday... Namely due to the yellowing of the thing. the main cola still is growing and looking better each day -- so it's hard to decide.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 28, 2009)

i have these lil spring scissors..reg scissors should be fine..just make sure you have some isopropyl alcohol to clean the blades periodically..they get all gooey from the resin..its also gonna smell sooooo good when you are trimming...its the best part.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 28, 2009)

I understand ur frustration, but im just stating facts here. 



icurbyou said:


> Still no amber trichs
> 
> Nugs not very swollen at all.
> 
> Yes, just the fan leaves but I am figuring soon it will start killing off the good shi


then go ahead and chop it down saturday. when u stated urself u were unhappy with the results. 

Im just sayin that u never know, some pollen may have unexpectdly hit any other pistol on the plant and you may have seeds u dont see. if U do choose to be patient dont be suprised if ur calaxyes begin to swell and ur buds plump up.

but if u dont want someone whos been down that path to coach u, I'll take my 2 cents to another bank


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 28, 2009)

no seeds dude. your money's no good here - beside 2 cents in the scheme of things isn't that much. You can't even buy a gummy bear.

Curb, don't use isopropyl on your regular scissors. scrape it off with a sharp blade. It is hash and will make you loopy. Cut now and share at your get-together.

Again, she's all girl this one. Lose your pollination fixation.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 29, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> no seeds dude. your money's no good here - beside 2 cents in the scheme of things isn't that much. You can't even buy a gummy bear.
> 
> Curb, don't use isopropyl on your regular scissors. scrape it off with a sharp blade. It is hash and will make you loopy. Cut now and share at your get-together.
> 
> Again, she's all girl this one. Lose your pollination fixation.


why wouldnt you use alcohol???? everytime i trim up north we have two pairs of scissors...one trimmin and one soakin. 

just make sure you rinse the blade before you start trimmin again.


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 29, 2009)

alcohol will do the trick but if you are trimming outdoors on that scale you have unlimited smoke. #3 is curb's only plant and all that hard resinous hash shouldn't go to waste. First scrape it off for smoking THEN clean with alcohol.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 29, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> alcohol will do the trick but if you are trimming outdoors on that scale you have unlimited smoke. #3 is curb's only plant and all that hard resinous hash shouldn't go to waste. First scrape it off for smoking THEN clean with alcohol.


ah... clever....


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't I just... drink alcohol and clean myself while I'm stoned? lol


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 29, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> Can't I just... drink alcohol and clean myself while I'm stoned? lol


if you like mixing your weed with alcohol...id say..GO FOR IT!


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 29, 2009)

So.. I checked my Cheerio box today to find that my branch is beginning to lose it's beautiful marijuana smell and gaining it's grassy/hay smell... this sparked me to go re-read every single forum post, tutorial, google find I could on drying and curing just to make sure I remember how to do it right.

As I understand the hay smell is suppose to come... and then go.... resulting in some bomb smelling herb once again.

after reading tons of info for 2 hours I realized that I completely remember all aspects of this process.... So, i guess Im on track....

So far we are 89 hours into the drying.. Which is 3.7ish days in....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 29, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> So.. I checked my Cheerio box today to find that my branch is beginning to lose it's beautiful marijuana smell and gaining it's grassy/hay smell... this sparked me to go re-read every single forum post, tutorial, google find I could on drying and curing just to make sure I remember how to do it right.
> 
> As I understand the hay smell is suppose to come... and then go.... resulting in some bomb smelling herb once again.
> 
> ...


indeed...I harvested one plant (brainwreck all green pheno) and it had a super dank smell in the dirt, and grass after a couple of days drying.. the other one brainwreck(purple pheno) smells like sweet black licorice, and never got the dreaded grass smell. so i guess it depends.

but dont fret!!! buy some mason jars and within a week or so the sweet smell of dank will come back out..just make sure the buds arent to dry when they go in the jars..you want a lil moisture..not too much tho. a stem that snaps, doesnt bend. 

just make sure you burp the jar a few times a day...you will because you're always checkin it out...

right now my green plant smells like wonderbread i swear...


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 30, 2009)

my experience: i over-dryed my plants due to life getting in the way of my hobby. The were so dry you could pinch them and they would crumble to sticky dust. They didn't smell like i wanted. Then a jarred them up with some vegetation (beet leaves for some reason) and 48 hours later it was perfect weed - consistency and smell. so there you go.


----------



## icurbyou (Jan 30, 2009)

Practice branch update:

Still not 'snappy'.. Just "bendy"... 

Smelly likey grassy more...

Had my GF smell it and she said "*sniff*.. ew!" haha

It's not looking as super awesome as it was when we started this venture. lol


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 30, 2009)

some people do it differently...but i trim all fan leaves, and any leaf where i can see a stem. then i do a final trim when the nugs feel a lil crispy...

i dont like them sticking to resin on the nugs.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 31, 2009)

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> some people do it differently...but i trim all fan leaves, and any leaf where i can see a stem. then i do a final trim when the nugs feel a lil crispy...
> 
> i dont like them sticking to resin on the nugs.


----------



## bxke1414 (Feb 1, 2009)

Enjoy the smoke!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Feb 1, 2009)

bxke1414 said:


> Enjoy the smoke!




sorry for thread hijack curb. yo bx i wanna ask were the seeds u used like chronic seeds that was found like 1 seed per 1/8? i was curious cus i got some kush seeds (3 from a quarter) and they all opened up by today. Anyway i was thinking maybe these seeds are feminized cus i think they were either seeds from hermi pollen, or just the females survival trying to push out seeds on its own. I was thinking since you got 4/4 females on your bagseeds it makes sense that these seeds might be feminized. just a thought that encouraged me to germing these kush beans. im not sure this is how it works but, what you guys think about those single seeds from 1/4's and ounces and such.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> sorry for thread hijack curb. yo bx i wanna ask were the seeds u used like chronic seeds that was found like 1 seed per 1/8? i was curious cus i got some kush seeds (3 from a quarter) and they all opened up by today. Anyway i was thinking maybe these seeds are feminized cus i think they were either seeds from hermi pollen, or just the females survival trying to push out seeds on its own. I was thinking since you got 4/4 females on your bagseeds it makes sense that these seeds might be feminized. just a thought that encouraged me to germing these kush beans. im not sure this is how it works but, what you guys think about those single seeds from 1/4's and ounces and such.


Chances are good that really did happen that way. I had a few seeds in a couple of my buds, way down deep inside of them. Not a single male in my garden either. Too bad I didn't separate those seeds to try them out.

Anyway, I'm friggin stoned and the point I was trying to make was that...

chances are that any seeds that come out of some dank buds will be feminized. These plants have one purpose, to make seeds... and we're trying to stop them from doing so. So I think as a natural reaction the plant just goes hermie regardless of how well you grow it. 

No males = no male seeds


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 2, 2009)

I wonder if one day, all of the male plants will be eradicated and only hermis will exist, like in the rest of the flower world.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Feb 3, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Chances are good that really did happen that way. I had a few seeds in a couple of my buds, way down deep inside of them. Not a single male in my garden either. Too bad I didn't separate those seeds to try them out.
> 
> Anyway, I'm friggin stoned and the point I was trying to make was that...
> 
> ...



thanks man. you confirmed what i had in mind +rep


----------



## bxke1414 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I had found about 20 seeds in about a QP of dank pot, so I guess that would be 1 or 2 per eighth. Guess what, new thread in sig.


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 3, 2009)

Update:

I havent chopped the plant. I know I said I was going to on last Saturday but... I just couldnt do it yet. I am determined to get some amber trichs.

I dried the practice branch for a week and have been curing it in a jar for 2 days now...

Still want to see how that turns out as far as smell...

I just opened the jar.. grabbed a piece and played with it slightly.. My fingers are sticky like Spiderman's now.. the smell is hay/weed..... Hope it comes back strong like 'they' say.


----------



## bxke1414 (Feb 3, 2009)

Try putting the plant under some 6500K light and then look at the trichs


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 4, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> Update:
> 
> I havent chopped the plant. I know I said I was going to on last Saturday but... I just couldnt do it yet. I am determined to get some amber trichs.
> 
> ...


Yup, be sure to "burp" the jars and it will pull all of the moisture from the stems.


----------



## drybiedog (Feb 6, 2009)

how it smells is a minor point. remember, we smoke weed to get high. No matter how good it looks or smells I think non-THC bud would be even less desirable than non-alcoholic beer.

Personally, I'm waiting for the smoke report.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 6, 2009)

we all are..............most of us anyway..


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 7, 2009)

I just chopped it up and tossed it into a jar for tincture... I still cant smoke it as I have to stay clean for possible pisss test if any of these bitches will call me back.

anyways, it smelled and looked great. Was incredibly sticky when I was chopping it...


----------



## Swale84 (Feb 7, 2009)

PLEASE tell us you took harvest pictures!!


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 7, 2009)

havent harvested yet. lol just did that one practice branch


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 7, 2009)

*Days since ground-break: 118 days
Days of 12/12: 95 (13 weeks, 6 days OUT OF 10weeks LOL!)
Number of plants: 1
Lights: (1) 150w HPS, (1) 42w CFL, (2)26w CFL
Lumens: 15,000 + 2,700 + (2)1,600 = 20,900
Light Cycle: 9/16
Temps: 75ºF*

Ok... so, I decided to cut off some branches... The deadness was moving in on trich areas and I didnt want it to overcome my plant....

So, get this.. Im cutting off branches and loading them up in their drying boxes and I notice something... The side facing the fan is all purple and kinda "meh" lookin... Not TERRIBLE.. just not 110%... but the OTHER side of the branches were GREEN and beautiful... HMMM!

Then, the area that was being "blocked" by the branches... on the main stem... were all green again....

So whats this mean? It means that because of the gay way I have my fan in there it was blowing too cold of air on the SIDE of the plant in order to cool off the TOP of the plant by the HPS... DUH!!

So, I boosted up the fan and handled that shit... Not sure how well I explained it all.. But i basically removed branches all on one side.... plus fixed the fan today...

Hurrs some photos since thats what you guys really want!


BEFORE







AFTER







This branch isnt on the plant anymore!












HERE IS THE MORE "PURPLE" SIDE






HERE IS THE MORE "GREEN" SIDE






























SEE WHAT I MEAN ABOUT THE AREA IN THE MIDDLE BEING GREEN???? ITS FUCKIN CRAZY


----------



## drybiedog (Feb 8, 2009)

interesting. i had the same purple thing going on on the parts of the plant near the fan. Perhaps it dried it out too much? It did feel 'tougher' and crispier.

i'm from canada where the idea of a piss test seems very big brother. Unless you are a pilot or a professional sprinter I can't imagine having to test a drug test. Is this a state by state thing or is it a concern for all weed-loving americans?


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, it really depends on what you are doing.. Most major stores like Costco, Home Depot, Walmart, and grocery stores Safeway, PickNSave, Piggly Wiggly, etc.... All of these places will likely piss test you before you get a job... AND when/if you get injured.

However, most deskjobs and shit wont... In my career field I wouldnt be piss tested, however, right now with the shit economy they are dry and I have been trying to at least get a job for a temporary amount of time at a Homedepot/Lowes type place... And they will piss me for sure!


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh and for the record.. I havent smoked bud in a fucking MONTH.... Seriously, retarded.

If I dont land an interview tomorrow I am going to get stoned... Enough is enough already.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 9, 2009)

wow...............


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 9, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> Oh and for the record.. I havent smoked bud in a fucking MONTH.... Seriously, retarded.
> 
> If I dont land an interview tomorrow I am going to get stoned... Enough is enough already.


Don't give in, patience is a virtue...

... not a virtue I have though.


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 9, 2009)

*JUST GOT ME AN INTERVIEW!!!!!!*

Not for my career field but fuck man.. a job's a job.. Im ready to rock!


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 9, 2009)

And I just picked a sample bud in honor of your interview... (I have no patience)

I hope that you get it!


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks bro, me too... Im gonna piss the nice clean no-smoke-in-a-month pee test... go home and get relaaaaaxed!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats icurbyou!

That first toke is gonna blow your fucking mind when the time comes.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 9, 2009)

lol.. even mickey D's drug test where I live.. to Icurbyou.. that is one crazy strain you have.. It looks like it was a indica at first then decided to go sativa on you


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 9, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Congrats icurbyou!
> 
> That first toke is gonna blow your fucking mind when the time comes.


Thanks man.. I hope it does. LOL I may even hold off until this drying weed is all cured up.




Masterofgenetics said:


> lol.. even mickey D's drug test where I live.. to Icurbyou.. that is one crazy strain you have.. It looks like it was a indica at first then decided to go sativa on you


I'm fairly certain Mc Ds drug tests here too.. Pretty much every "major corporation" and even some of the smaller spots too. Especially if you drive or work with machinery too.
And yeah, I see what you mean about the Indica becoming Sativa thing. How odd, huh?


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 10, 2009)

Job? No job? What is the word? Are you stoned yet?


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 10, 2009)

Interview seemed to go well... All I really did is fill out the questionnaires I already did online.. Ya know, the ol' "How many times have you stolen from an ex employer?"... 

Found out they do 3 interviews. I will know within a week if I made it to interview #2... Don't see why I wouldn't.

I s'pose I can go another week...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, at least you will have properly dried and cured bud to celebrate when the time comes. 

You could be in my position... working, but having your hours cut and can't afford to buy anything to smoke. Plus my roomies got paranoid and made me shut down my op.

But... they don't know about the 10 Turbo Diesel seeds I am germing right now XD


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 10, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Well, at least you will have properly dried and cured bud to celebrate when the time comes.
> 
> You could be in my position... working, but having your hours cut and can't afford to buy anything to smoke. Plus my roomies got paranoid and made me shut down my op.
> 
> But... they don't know about the 10 Turbo Diesel seeds I am germing right now XD


Exactly man.. I still have some bud that I bought awhile ago.. But Im just dying to taste #3... She smells soooooooo good man. It's like sweet beautiful soap or something. I just went and checked one of the branches I have drying... My goodness.... that shit is going to rip my balls off.

I wish I could send the SMELL through the computer... I'd post it on my journal.. I think everyone would appreciate her smell.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 10, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> Exactly man.. I still have some bud that I bought awhile ago.. But Im just dying to taste #3... She smells soooooooo good man. It's like sweet beautiful soap or something. I just went and checked one of the branches I have drying... My goodness.... that shit is going to rip my balls off.
> 
> I wish I could send the SMELL through the computer... I'd post it on my journal.. I think everyone would appreciate her smell.


Maybe will be able to soon...

http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2007/02/internet_smello.html


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL... "Thank you Human.. I will now transfer the smell of *DANK ASS HERB* to forum Rollitup.org"

haha.. Im sorry but I would totally record the smell of a nasty shit I took and email it to tons of people labeled as something else. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jasaus (Feb 12, 2009)

Fantastic thread - just skimmed through the whole thing. Awesome seeing the life of a plant as well documented as you have done. Kudos.

End up finishing the chop?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 12, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> LOL... "Thank you Human.. I will now transfer the smell of *DANK ASS HERB* to forum Rollitup.org"
> 
> haha.. Im sorry but I would totally record the smell of a nasty shit I took and email it to tons of people labeled as something else. HAHAHAHAHA


You can keep that one to yourself, thanks.


----------



## hackel (Feb 16, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> *JUST GOT ME AN INTERVIEW!!!!!!*
> 
> Not for my career field but fuck man.. a job's a job.. Im ready to rock!


Dude, I am glad that things on the job front have started picking up for you! Ah, this little girl is looking mighty fine! I remember her baby pictures and she's come a long way! From the looks of her, you deserve every puff you grew! Excellent job! I woke this morning and found a gracious smattering of trichomes on just about every leaf and calyx on every bud site! They are small but unmistakable. It took the death of a monster to pass the trichome milestone, but I finally did it! Thanks for the box advice!

Oh, and all this time she's been lying about her smell. I used a bamboo skewer to move a branch to count sites and noticed a God-awful stench, thought about it and took a whiff of the stick and I swear to you, I could have passed out. Been thinking it was a sweet mango bludgeoning a skunk aroma.... WRONG!


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 16, 2009)

*So I allowed my branches to dry for 8 days... I snipped off the buds and tossed them in a jar last night.... Decided today they probably arent dry enough to be in the jar.

They are still really moist.. the branches they were on only "snapped" near the end... the rest of the branch was just bendy... 

I took the buds out of the jar and I have them just airing out in the Cheerios box... Later tonight I will roll all of them into their backs (or fronts) and allow the otherside to air out until morning, where I will flip them again... and once again.. I will see how they are doing tomorrow night.. If they seem more dry I will toss them back in the jar.

Just too scared to get mold...

Figure, even if I dry them too much -- Im not smoking with them.. I plan on cooking with most of this batch so harshness shouldnt be an issue...

either way.... that's the status.*

Oh and got another interview tomorrow.. different place.. This one is actually in my career field!! YESSSSSSS... Still waiting on place #1 to tell me if they want me for another interview


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 17, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## koolaidflavormix (Feb 17, 2009)

Bummer about your plant man some of it looks not bad though. Did you consider making some hash oil? I bet you could get an ounce or so from all that bud and trim! Might be the best way to enjoy this one, at least you know the bud is good quality if not totally mature.


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 19, 2009)

*WEIGH IN*

Finally got my scale. Damn, these things are bad ass. I have never used one in my life. Pretty dope you can zero out your container... I feared having to do basic math! LOL


So, those *5 branches* I cut from the bush...* dry weight * (no stems.. just bud) was *13.7grams *(half an ounce).

I'll say that's not too bad. I still have about twice as many branches to cut.. plus the huge main cola... Obviously I dont know the total weight yet but I am projecting a quarter pound of dry weight. Maybe more, maybe less.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 20, 2009)

Now that's what's up!


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 21, 2009)

ICURBYOU.....lookin cheery bro. What is your drying sequence looking like? I am close and am wighing my options...also did u flush any?


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one.htmlhttps://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one.html​


----------



## hackel (Feb 22, 2009)

Fantastic, Curb! Oh the sights I could see with a quarter pound of WW...

I hope you don't mind, but I wanted to show you my trichs. I would be lucky to have 13.7g from the whole plant, but a small victory is still a victory! Here goes:


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Feb 22, 2009)

hackel said:


> Fantastic, Curb! Oh the sights I could see with a quarter pound of WW...
> 
> I hope you don't mind, but I wanted to show you my trichs. I would be lucky to have 13.7g from the whole plant, but a small victory is still a victory! Here goes:
> 
> View attachment 333388




Yo Hackel where you been at???? i miss you bro...you got a journal or anything? is that the AI mom u had?


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 22, 2009)

OldMaryJane said:


> ICURBYOU.....lookin cheery bro. What is your drying sequence looking like? I am close and am wighing my options...also did u flush any?
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one.htmlhttps://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one.html​


Well, for those 5 branches I dried for about 7 days... and then tossed into a glass jar and put into a dark closet.. I opened the jar for a few hours a day. Maybe too often cuz I would forget I had it open. I'd always rotate and play with the buds when the jar was open. Not sure how the smoke is. Waiting until tomorrow to see if I got the job or not before I light up!


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 22, 2009)

hackel said:


> Fantastic, Curb! Oh the sights I could see with a quarter pound of WW...
> 
> I hope you don't mind, but I wanted to show you my trichs. I would be lucky to have 13.7g from the whole plant, but a small victory is still a victory! Here goes:
> 
> View attachment 333388


Are you stopping the grow at this point in the picture Hackel??


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Feb 22, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> Well, for those 5 branches I dried for about 7 days... and then tossed into a glass jar and put into a dark closet.. I opened the jar for a few hours a day. Maybe too often cuz I would forget I had it open. I'd always rotate and play with the buds when the jar was open. Not sure how the smoke is. Waiting until tomorrow to see if I got the job or not before I light up!



sounds like you got a pretty good turnout curb. is it still going? or have you chopped it whole? cant wait for pics of manicured finished nug


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 23, 2009)

"When do you think you will be all done with your plant?"

My girlfriend asked me this tonight. Good question. 

I planted this thing at the end of September. It is now 5 months later.

I guess my excuses for keeping it going range from lack of amber trich's... the fact I havent gotten to taste ANY of it... Among many other a reason.... and realistically #3 is a part of the family. The thought of hacking her down seems a little messed up.

But realistically it's just wasting money (for the lights) and a few other distractive things.
I REALLY think I am going to cut it down this week. I know I've said that before (LOL) but I have no more excuses. She's had her run and now I should cut her down.

Going to kill the light tonight... Let her sit in the dark for a few days to get any extra resin production I can.. and then --


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Feb 23, 2009)

make sure you dont let rh get high in there, keep you fans going!!


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 23, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> make sure you dont let rh get high in there, keep you fans going!!


Good tip, I will act upon this.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 23, 2009)

icurbyou, I'm excited for you!

Any word on the job front?


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 24, 2009)

They were suppose to get ahold of me today to let me know but they didn't. I will be calling them in the AM.... sigh... it's nerve-racking!


----------



## Pimpsee (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow , you guys are great . Very Helpful to say the very least @! I started my first grow on feb. 1 and so far so good . I just joined the site but I am gonna write up my growroom specs and show you guys some pictures because no doubt I will need some tips and well I wanna show off my babies . LOL !!! I am tryin to attach some pics I took with my girlfriends camera phone but there not so bad . Well I'm gonna crash for now .


----------



## Pimpsee (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool it worked


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking good...now just a waitin game.

*MY CFL GROW*
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one-17.html


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 24, 2009)

holy shit dude...i just read all 73 pages of that....and ii gotta say nice effin job dude....you adapted almost as much as your plant did....very nice work....+rep to you


btw how long tilll final harvest......


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 25, 2009)

Didnt get the job.. made some cookies to celebrate my loserness.... Ate half the cookie sheet... went to bed stoned, woke up at 4am with a bad weed "overdose"... puked... and flew around in space for a few hrs before getting back to sleep. augh.

Hard to say if the weed is potent or I just ate waaay too many. lol

4.6grams in half a stick of butter


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 25, 2009)

JeSt3r said:


> holy shit dude...i just read all 73 pages of that....and ii gotta say nice effin job dude....you adapted almost as much as your plant did....very nice work....+rep to you
> 
> 
> btw how long tilll final harvest......


Im thinkin' tomorrow.


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 25, 2009)

sorry to hear about the job dude....im in the same boat as you... unfortunately....but hey at least u get to harvest tomorrow loll....i still gotta get started ..hehe...good job bro...cant wait to see how much u yeild


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh well, shit happens... I'm sure there are bigger and better opportunities out there for you.

Sorry to hear about you tossing your cookies!


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 25, 2009)

lol 'tossing cookies' thats funny.

thanks guys


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 26, 2009)

The cannabutter...







I got about 150g of weight (undry untrimmed)... i think... Im still a little hungover from the half a cookie sheet of weed cookie last night..

Ive got some in the big cardboard box, some in the Cheerios box and some on the chicken wire to dry...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear you didn't get the job.

Hang in there, man! You _have _stay positive! Enjoy your cookies, you earned them.

Just don't eat so damn many next time... at least they weren't "E"


----------



## hackel (Feb 26, 2009)

I am so sorry about the job, Curb. It will happen... That is a certainty! Just keep your chin up and keep looking.


----------



## drybiedog (Feb 26, 2009)

bummer.

i need to walk if i eat weed. makes the high so much more enjoyable.

I tried Green Dragon Soda on the weekend. It rocked! Highly recommended.

http://www.greendragonsoda.com/#intro

(I went with vodka instead of citris extract)


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 26, 2009)

Nobody's really [email protected] least you got a interview! Shit i need work to! Guess that's why i gonna sell some of my bud to get by....it's the american way!


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 26, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> bummer.
> 
> i need to walk if i eat weed. makes the high so much more enjoyable.
> 
> ...


I just did that and filled my empty absinthe bottle with some tincture, took a few shots and feel ok. I used Everclear though.


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't heat up my weed first.... and it dont work. I drank 1/2 teaspoon of my 2.5 week old everclear and weed mixture... tasted like shit and did nothing for a high


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 26, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> I didn't heat up my weed first.... and it dont work. I drank 1/2 teaspoon of my 2.5 week old everclear and weed mixture... tasted like shit and did nothing for a high


Mine worked ok, feels different than just everclear. You didn't bake your herb first? I put mine in the oven at 150* for 15 minutes before simmering in the everclear for 20 minutes.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 26, 2009)

icurbyou said:


> I didn't heat up my weed first.... and it dont work. I drank 1/2 teaspoon of my 2.5 week old everclear and weed mixture... tasted like shit and did nothing for a high


Mine worked ok, feels different than just everclear. You didn't bake your herb first? I put mine in the oven at 150* for 15 minutes before simmering in the everclear for 20 minutes. Oh yeah, and I used about 1/4 oz of fresh trimmings and small buds covered in trichomes.


----------



## OldMaryJane (Feb 27, 2009)

I will not lie at first i saw this thing and thoguht it might be from mars! But now that i see final cuts adn result im jealous! HA i love how each grow is like a finger print. NOT ONE ALIKE! Good grow man look forward to dry weight and shit please post more pics of harvest! Think ima start my repetual harvest in next week or so! GOOD LUCK

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/148275-cfl-flower-day-one-17.html


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 28, 2009)

Half of main cola gone to mold. Will update whilst sober.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Feb 28, 2009)

god damn sorry to hear, take that thing down, dont let that mold spread to the whole thing. damn curb sorry to hear


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 28, 2009)

You just keep getting kicked while your down huh?

The harvest right? Or the growing plant?
Shit man, did you not air dry long enough before jarring or not burp it long enough during the cure?


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 28, 2009)

It was hang drying for 2 days... All stats (temps/humidity) were in proper condition.

I just cut away the mold areas and saved the non-mold parts... 

hope my whole crop doesnt ruin


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 28, 2009)

put a little fan heater in there... Flipped it on low.

Brought temps from 50* to 67*

Brought humidity from 48% to 40%.

I'd rather dry them slightly too fast and have harsh weed than have mold destroy the whole crop.

*SMOKE REPORT*
Last night I grabbed a nugg from the curing jars (ya know, the 5 branch time) and put it in a pipe and smoked it.

Let me begin by saying that I'm not a fan of pipes. I dislike the taste via a pipe. Anything that always has smoke go through it without being cleaned is fucking gross.. But that's just me.

So having said that.. the taste wasnt too bad considering it was with a pipe. I didnt taste anything fruity or magical.. It just... tastes like weed smoke from a pipe. Not bad, not magical.. But good. I'd need to blunt it to know the real difference since that is my method of choice.

The high: It was nice. Actually it was real good. I felt goofy and fun, not couch locked. But still hazed and chill. My face really felt smooth and liquidy. Not to the touch.. I just mean like.. inside.. it "felt" that way. Like when you have a "feeling"... I dont mean my skin... 

I kept telling my friend it was like "My face feels like soft gold"... he then asked me why gold... why not silver... So I changed my mind... Basically anything like gold, silver, chrome, etc.. Some sort of shiny metal.. I dont know why... Just cuz its smooth I guess... I just felt very.... smooth and nice inside.... like. inside my face.. LOL 

LOOK! If this sounds crazy then... well.... it probably is.. nevermind.

It was a good high, thats all I can say.

Oh, I forgot.. Also... When I get baked, usually I can feel pains from my past. Sounds weird cuz people claim to smoke weed to get rid of pain... I always feel discomfort and pain in old injuries.. Back injuries, wisdom teeth removal, other operations, etc.
However, I felt no pain last night. I just felt very smooth and nice. My back didnt hurt, nor did other old injuries... It was very nice.


----------



## drybiedog (Mar 1, 2009)

liquid chrome, well that's just about as good as you can hope for. You did it - from seed to bud to high - nice job. don't feel too bad about the mold. I put my entire first crop's shake into a giant ziplock bag (to bulk up joints when you want a crowd pleaser that isn't going to blow anyone's head off) and added parsley to lessen it's crunchiness and make it soft - which it did - and then i left it for too many days and it when to mold. I guess it's live and learn. Next time, if there is one, you won't have to sweat it as you'll know the whole procedure down pat. Considering the size of your cab I would be looking to do 2 or 3 small plants next time with some light stress training and i would be sending it to 12/12 a lot sooner. I'm suspicious of your playing with the light to 8 hours. I bet that is why you never went amber. if there is a next time i would just go 12/12 and forget about it.

As for the green dragon - i used way more pot than i'd usually smoke to get high AND the decarboxylation is a must in order to activate the THC as it says on http://www.greendragonsoda.com it's got to be really crunchy.

did you hear that underphire is back!


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree with the idea for my next grow. Like most people I learned a TON for this first grow. Luckily I studied a lot more than some of the kids on this site but I still had a lot to learn.

Turning the lights off for 3 days between 18/6 and 12/12 did no good. I cant say it did bad but it didnt do good. Thus, IMO, myth busted.

Dropping from 12/12 to 15/9 to 16/8 did no good either. Again, can't say it did bad but it didn't help.

Drybie, I agree these things very well may have had a key role or at least partial role in the lack of amber crystals.

One main thing I noticed when I pulled #3 from the box, is her main color was SCORCHED from the light. I forgot to mention this on my journal here I think... But it was dry and scorched and some of the leaves werent even jagged like pot, they were big and ROUND... like... iunno.. a regular leaf... My point being, is I think/wonder/believe there may have been some trauma due to stress of heat/light causing the grow stunt.

Next time I will for SURE drop into 12/12 sooner! I was waiting to get the HPS last time but this time everything is all good to go... Not sure when I will need to grow next.. Plus with my lack of employment I will need to move here real soon. Guess we'll see how it goes.... a small apt could nix my ideas of another grow for awhile -- then again I have enough bud to last me decades. ha ha.


You think I could decarboxylate the bud that's in the everclear now? 

Maybe I could take like 1 cup of water... in a small pot... and allow it to simmer/boil and put the glass jar that contains the everclear/weed in there..... but real low heat as to not explode alcohol in my face?


----------



## DubB83 (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry man, you really have to decarb it before it goes into the solvent. Now your everclear is full of THCA instead of THC. I made a batch once while baked and didn't decarb and the effect was weak.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Simmering it won't work. Period.

Alcohol boils at a lower temperature than water. The second you see bubbles, that's your alcohol saying goodbye and taking the THC with it.


----------



## drybiedog (Mar 2, 2009)

Boiling everclear is dangerous and like the other posters say is probably not worth it.

Your words "myth busted" gave me an idea. A thread totally dedicated to busting grow myths. The first grow I did everything by the book. This time around I'm playing super fast and loose and the plants seem to be doing the same!

Examples:

letting the chlorine evaporate from tap water - bullshit. I turn the taps on and feed.

clones from flowering plants work...they just take a bit longer to root.

perfect temps don't matter much. My crop has even gone down to -1C during a powerout (no light too) without too much harm. 

Transplanting is dead easy and doesn't seem to hurt the plant at all.

I've let my plants totally dry out between waterings - i mean desert, crusty, dry and they are fine. Also when I water I totally drown them - again fine. 

Maybe it is my strain but you can be rough as fuck with these plants and they still thrive - they're weeds!

a good light and circulating air is really all you need if you aren't growing commercially.


----------



## DubB83 (Mar 2, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Simmering it won't work. Period.
> 
> Alcohol boils at a lower temperature than water. The second you see bubbles, that's your alcohol saying goodbye and taking the THC with it.


Yuppers, gotta decarb first because it happens above alcohols boiling point. The only way to get THCA to turn into THC in the alcohol you have is to find some method to vaporize the alcohol and the THCA into THC and then seperate the vapors... IMHO not worth it, make a fresh batch, give that one to a gullible friend. Also the better the solvent the less you have to steep the decarb'd THC and the alcohol before it reaches its ionic limit.


----------



## DubB83 (Mar 2, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> Boiling everclear is dangerous and like the other posters say is probably not worth it.
> 
> Your words "myth busted" gave me an idea. A thread totally dedicated to busting grow myths. The first grow I did everything by the book. This time around I'm playing super fast and loose and the plants seem to be doing the same!
> 
> ...


You should use halogen headlights from cars while your at it! LOL, I don't know if those are myths or ideal recommended situations.


----------



## drybiedog (Mar 2, 2009)

I hear you Dub. But some people just want to do the bare minimum to get a good crop. The extra 90% work for ideal conditions may only improve yield by 25%. As far as cost/benefit analysis goes, I haven't seen any journals on how to grow an okay crop in less than ideal circumstances for only a fraction of the effort. More scientific studies needed...


----------



## DubB83 (Mar 2, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> I hear you Dub. But some people just want to do the bare minimum to get a good crop. The extra 90% work for ideal conditions may only improve yield by 25%. As far as cost/benefit analysis goes, I haven't seen any journals on how to grow an okay crop in less than ideal circumstances for only a fraction of the effort. More scientific studies needed...


I could have sworn SeeMoreBuds had this covered. Something like "Grow 8oz for less than $100".

All I'm saying is that your problem is with the terminology. The guides should state "These are optimal conditions, your conditions may vary without giving you a heart attack or fear of a lost crop."

Ideally you need to run a controlled experiment and have one plant in optimal conditions the entire time that your abusing your plant to show how the conditions affect the plant in "less than optimal" conditions.

You are correct that a plant will survive and we shouldn't waste a ton of energy to get everything perfect.


----------



## drybiedog (Mar 2, 2009)

dub, that is it exactly!

I'd love to see a controlled side-by-side experiment with the same genetics and light and see the difference that a whole lot of fussing makes to yield/quality. That would be very interesting.


----------



## icurbyou (Mar 4, 2009)

OFFICIAL WEIGH-IN:

45.4 In jars now
4.5 used for cookies
3 used in failed tincture
10 in schwag weed that either dried too fast or was part of the cola that got a little scorched.

-----
*52.9 GRAMS* of GOOD bud

*62.9 GRAMS* of GOOD and SCHWAG BUD total.


GRAND AND FINAL TOTAL *2 OUNCES*



Had to trash a large amount of the cola due to the mold issue but whatev! I'm happy with my amount. I dont know what the typical amount should be but whatever... first run catching 2 oscars is a good deal to me.

I'd say for the "Street price" of that amount in my area I probably broke even.. Between buying the seeds, the HPS, the buckets, nutes, etc etc. Plus you add in the fact that I did the whole grow and purchasing with my stimulus check from the government.... plus I have 8 more seeds ready to go in the re-usable supplies that are already paid for..... Other than some dirt, water and electricity my next grow is free.


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Mar 4, 2009)

nice results bro...no pictures???? come on hook us up!!!


----------



## DaBeatGoezOn (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Curb,

I read the entire grow journal, it took me about 2 hours but it was TOTALLY worth it! Wow man you took us(newbies) on an amazing journey of what it's like to grow marijuana

You are and inspiration to me and all growers here! Congrats on the final harvest bro and hope I can do as good as you did on growing! 


Cheers


----------



## tucknub (Aug 14, 2009)

Kudos. I just sat here and read this entire journal. Congratulations on everything. Great grow, great read, +rep.


----------



## smokin1 (Aug 14, 2009)

you dont usually see the buds fattin up till the last week or 2, it her last effort cause she knows her time is coming to an end.


----------



## icurbyou (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm about 75% sure I am back in business for a second grow. Will have a journal soon possibly. I will keep y'all posted!


----------

